# Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste



## Ralle 24 (5. August 2012)

Schleswig Holstein ist ein schönes Land. Ein Land mit sehr viel Wasser und eben so vielen Angelmöglichkeiten. 

Diese Angelmöglichkeiten einem breiteren Teil der Bevölkerung zugänglich zu machen, war Ziel der dortigen schwarz/gelben Regierung bei der letzten Novellierung des Landesfschereigesetzes. Hierzu wurde die Regelung zum sog. Touristenschein überarbeitet und im Rahmen der Gelichbehandlung der Einwohner von SH mit denen übriger Bundesländer sinnvoll neugestaltet.

Erwartungsgemäß stieß das auf erheblichen Widerstand des dortigen Landesfischereiverbandes. Erwartungsgemäß hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass man dort durch die Umgehung der Sportfischerprüfung und der damit im Zusammenhang stehenden Vorbereitungslehrgänge wohl Einbußen in der Verbandskasse befürchtete.

Dass man dabei die Chance völlig verdrängt, dass Inhaber des Touristenscheins sich für das Angeln begeistern, es nicht nur unter den erheblichen Einschränkungen des Touristenfischereischeins ausüben wollen, sondern sich dann der Sportfischerprüfung unterziehen um uneingeschränkt angeln zu können, spricht nicht für besonderen Weitblick. 

Statt dessen bemühte man den Tierschutz, und vermied auch den Schulterschluß mit Deutschlands größtem Anglergegner, Herrn Apel, nicht.

Es erweckt den Anschein, dass diese bürgernahe und auch für Vereine und Verband zukunftsträchtige Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes derartig fehlinterpretiert wurde, dass man vor keinen Mitteln zurückschreckt.

Wir haben das Geschehen hier ja in der Vergangenheit durchleuchtet und diskutiert.

Wer nun glaubte, mit Inkrafttreten des neuen Fischereigesetzes sei der Fall erledigt, hat die Hartnäckigkeit des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein unterschätzt. 

Diese beiden Berichte

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-t...ottieren-neues-fischereigesetz.html?tx_ttnews[backPid]=111&cHash=aead6b191b9653076a8bd8624ba0e1e9

http://suite101.de/article/schleswig-holstein-angeln-ohne-angelschein-pro-und-kontra-a136479

geben Zeugnis.

Sie geben auch Zeugnis der Sachkenntnis des Geschäftsführers des Landesverbandes, Dieter Bohn, der ungeniert über einen "Bundesfischereischein" referiert, den es in Tat und Wahrheit gar nicht gibt.


Der Landesverband hat seinerzeit wohl im großen und ganzen erfolgreich an die angeschlossenen Vereine appelliert, Inhaber des Touristenscheins zu boykottieren und diesen keine Angelerlaubnis für die jeweiligen Vereinsgewässer zu erteilen. 

Dem sind wohl viele Vereine gefolgt und so schlagen nun die Wellen höher.

Ganz und gar passend kommt der Regierungswechsel in SH nun hinzu, und so schließt man sich man schnell mit dem neuen Minister kurz, hoffend und glaubend, dessen grüne Parteizugehörigkeit unter dem Vorwand des Tierschutzes für die eigenen Zwecke einbinden zu können. 

Interessanterweise scheinen dem Herrn Minister die Widersprüche im Zusammenhang mit der Sportfischerprüfung aufzufallen.

*Zitat:*

_"Entweder die Vorschriften sind falsch oder übertrieben, dann sollte man  sie grundsätzlich ändern, oder sie stimmen, dann sollte man sie  anwenden"._

So wird der Herr Minister zitiert. 

Der Gedankengang ist folgerichtig. Ob sie auch zum richtigen Schluß führen, nämlich dem grundsätzlichen Wegfall der Prüfungspflicht, ist hingegen mehr als fraglich.

Tierschutz ist ein schweres Argument, insbesondere für einen grünen Minister. Und es ist viel weniger ein faktisches, denn ein politisches Argument.

Man darf gespannt sein, ob der Herr Minister seinem gesunden Menschenverstand folgt und die nicht vorhandene Sinnhaftigkeit der Prüfung zum Anlass nimmt, an deren Grundfesten zu sägen, oder ob er sich dem politischen Druck und der möglichen Kritik meist nichtangelnder Wählerstimmen folgt.
Sollte er sich für ersteres entscheiden, so hat SH wohl einen Minister mit Rückgrat und Sachverstand, von dem sich die meisten Minister anderer Länder eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden können.


Angesichts dieser recht kritischen Berichte sieht sich der Landesverband SH gezwungen, ein entsprechendes Statement auf seiner Homepage zu veröffentlichen.

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/1...dern-regelt-nur-seine-eigenen-fischereirechte

Immerhin hat man es nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten können, monetäre Vorteile aus der Pflicht der Sportfischerprüfung abzustreiten. Stattdessen dreht man  schnell mal den Spies um und erklärt nun großzügige Verzichtbereitschaft aus Gründen des Tierschutzes und zum Wohle der Fischbestände. 

Zu durchsichtig, um wirklich geschickt zu wirken.

Interessantester Punkt der Argumentationskette ist sicherlich der Hinweis auf die Selbstbetimmung der Vereine.
Selbstverständlich haben die Vereine jedes Recht, die Angler an Ihren Gewässern zu selektieren. Sie haben jedes Recht nur denjenigen Zugang zu gewähren, denen sie einen sorgsamen Umgang mit den Fischen und der Natur zubilligen. 

Man darf aber durchaus die Frage stellen, ob es denn im Sinne der Gesellschaft ist, wenn Gewässer resp. Fischereirechte in Landeshand, die ja immerhin Eigentum der gesamten Gesellschaft verwaltet, an Vereine oder Verbände verpachtet werden, die weite Teile eben dieser Gesellschaft ausschließt und diese Güter nur einem elitären Kreis zugänglich macht. 

Man darf auch gerne fragen ob es gesellschaftpolitisch akzeptabel ist, Vereine und Verbände, die weite Teile der Gesellschaft wegbeißen, zukünftig mit öffentlichen Mittel zu fördern? Man darf auch fragen, wo die Grenzen der "Gemeinnützigkeit" liegen. Ist es rechtens, der Gesellschaft unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Gemeinnützigkeit Steuergelder zu verwehren, wenngleich der "Gemeinnützige" frank und frei die Gesellschaft selektieren kann?

Da fragt der Verband ungeniert im Zusammenhang mit Hege und Pflege der Gewässer:
_*Zitat:*

Wer will denn ansonsten diese Aufgaben übernehmen ? Der Staat, der Tourismusverband oder die Gästeangler?_

Klammern wir die Gästeangler schon aus organisatorischen Gründen einfach mal aus, lautet die Antwort:
*
Ja, warum denn nicht ?*

Schlechter kanns dann nicht werden, aber man hätte zumindest ein extremes Potential nach oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Man darf aber durchaus die Frage stellen, ob es denn im Sinne der Gesellschaft ist, wenn Gewässer resp. Fischereirechte in Landeshand, die ja immerhin Eigentum der gesamten Gesellschaft verwaltet, an Vereine oder Verbände verpachtet werden, die weite Teile eben dieser Gesellschaft ausschließt und diese Güter nur einem elitären Kreis zugänglich macht.
> 
> Man darf auch gerne fragen ob es gesellschaftpolitisch akzeptabel ist, Vereine und Verbände, die weite Teile der Gesellschaft wegbeißen, zukünftig mit öffentlichen Mittel zu fördern? Man darf auch fragen, wo die Grenzen der "Gemeinnützigkeit" liegen. Ist es rechtens, der Gesellschaft unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Gemeinnützigkeit Steuergelder zu verwehren, wenngleich der "Gemeinnützige" frank und frei die Gesellschaft selektieren kann?


Wenn nach der Fusion genannten Zerschlagung des DAV dann die jetzigen VDSF-Grundsätze bundesweit weiter und dann für alle organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer gelten (den Grundsätzen entspricht ja auch das Vorgehen des SH-Landesverbandes voll), werden das unter anderem die Fragen sein, die wir der Politik in Bund wie den Ländern werden stellen müssen.......
Auf jeden Fall auch und gerade in SH...


----------



## Immer Schneider (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich schrieb es ja bereits und hier kommt in meinen Augen die offizielle Bestätigung für das vordergründigste Argument gegen den Touristenschein.

Zitat aus http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/12...ischereirechte

"Wir sind ein Fachverband, dessen Mitglieder alle diese Prüfung gemacht  haben."

Genau, wenn wir einen Schein mit Prüfung machen mussten (egal ob vor 1, 10, 20, 30 od. 40 Jahren), dann müssen das alle anderen auch.

Oh mein Gott, lasst uns ganz, ganz schnell nochmal nach Skandinavien zum Angeln fahren, bevor die Fische da von Leuten, Touristen und Schreck lass nach, auch noch Einheimischen ohne Sachkenntnis (weil nie eine Prüfung abgelegt), alle ausgerottet sind.

Ach ja Ausnahmen sind denkbar.
Damit die Skandinavier das Angeln richtig lernen, sollen sie die Möglichkeit erhalten, einen Kurs beim LSFV zu machen. 
Herr im Himmel, bitte lass es Hirn regnen. #q

Schnupperangeln mit Angelbetreuer/Guide soll einmalig möglich sein, deshalb Schaffung eines zentralen Schnupperangelmelderegisters. Und die notwendigen Beamten, zahlt der Steuerzahler oder der Angler?! #v
Mal abgesehen davon, dass man um Angelbetreuer zu werden, bestimmt einen Kurs machen und Mitglied in einem Verein sein muss. Sonst kann man ja gar nicht nachweisen, dass man richtig angeln kann. Ich seh die Dollarzeichen in deren Augen schon rotieren. 

Nochmal, ja ich habe seit mehreren Jahren einen Angelschein, aber mir ist möglicherweise durch viele Auslandsaufenthalte ein wenig dieses typisch deutsche, engstirnige und selbstverliebte Denken abhanden gekommen, denn ich finde das Gesetz so wie es ist gut. 
Warum? 
Es stellt alle Urlauber gleich. Auch die, die in ihrem eigenen Bundesland Urlaub machen, haben jetzt die gleichen Rechte wie ein Bayer, Sachse od. Pfälzer auf Fehmarn, am Plöner See usw. Ein Schlagwort der franz. Revolution war Gleichheit. Das ist Demokratie. 
Es schafft die Möglichkeit eine breite Masse an das Angeln heranzuführen, Natur zu erleben und damit bewusster mit Natur umzugehen. Bildung und Erziehung ganz einfach gemacht (keine Kosten, nur Gewinn). Der immer heraufbeschworene Massenexodus von geschüzten und untermaßigen Fischen wird garantiert nicht eintreten. 
Wieviele haben denn schon einmal ein Bachneunauge oder einen Schlammpeitzger geangelt? Selbst wenn ein Tourist ein Neunauge mit einem Aal verwechseln sollte, ist es erstmal nahezu unmöglich eins an den Haken zu bekommen und zweitens muss es sooooo groß sein,dass das Mindestmaß des Aales auch noch erreicht wird.
Ja und jetzt kommt wieder das Argument mit den Schonzeiten, als ob die Mehrzahl der Deutschen zu doof wäre Barsch von Hecht zu unterscheiden. |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Na, hattet ihr lange keinen Aufhänger????



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erwartungsgemäß stieß das auf erheblichen Widerstand des dortigen Landesfischereiverbandes.


 
Na, was da wohl der Landesfischereiverband der Berufsfischer zu sagt....|rolleyes




> Erwartungsgemäß hinsichtlich der Tatsache, dass man dort durch die Umgehung der Sportfischerprüfung und der damit im Zusammenhang stehenden Vorbereitungslehrgänge wohl Einbußen in der Verbandskasse befürchtete.


 
Eine klare Mutmaßung, das klare schriftliche Statement von Dieter Bohn dazu:



> Es geht uns hierbei nicht um das Geld


 




> Dass man dabei die Chance völlig verdrängt, dass Inhaber des Touristenscheins sich für das Angeln begeistern, es nicht nur unter den erheblichen Einschränkungen des Touristenfischereischeins ausüben wollen, sondern sich dann der Sportfischerprüfung unterziehen um uneingeschränkt angeln zu können, spricht nicht für besonderen Weitblick.


Das hat Herrr Bohn doch auch für die Zukunft vorgeschlagen:



> Könnte es Ausnahmeregelungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht im Freizeitsektor geben? Ja, meines Erachtens wären zwei Varianten denkbar:
> 
> *2. Personen, die von fachlich versierten Personen ("Angelbetreuer"/"Guides") begleitet und beaufsichtigt werden, sollten ebenfalls eine einmalige, zeitlich flexibel gestaltete Ausnahmegenehmigung für einen Aufenthalt in Schleswig-Holstein erhalten.* Damit die Angelausübung auch eine einmalige Ausnahme bleibt, müsste hierzu eine Meldung in ein zentrales Register erfolgen. Die Umsetzung könnte direkt über die "Angelbetreuer" erfolgen, die dann auch die Bezahlung der Fischereiabgabe regeln. Dieses sichert die personenspezifische Angelegenheit und garantiert die Statistik. Gleichzeitig könnten die Fänge registriert und ausgewertet werden. Eine permanente Vorzugsbehandlung finanziell gut situierter Personen würde verhindert. *Die Grundlagen zum Kennenlernen der Angelei wären gelegt („Schnupperkurs“),* die Fortsetzung jedoch nur über die Ablegung einer Fischereischeinprüfung dauerhaft zu erlangen.


 





> Wer nun glaubte, mit Inkrafttreten des neuen Fischereigesetzes sei der Fall erledigt, hat die Hartnäckigkeit des Landesverbandes Schleswig-Holstein unterschätzt.
> 
> Diese beiden Berichte
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, eine Zeitung gibt ein Zitat eines Menschen wieder und Du rennst da gleich als Wahrheit mit los.... sehr mutig, wie ich finde, das wäre genau so, als wenn ich mit dem von dir zu Beginn des Postes genannten Landesfischereiverbandes losrennen würde....

Einzige verwertbare Aussage von Herrn Bohn dazu ist diese:



> Eine Wertung darüber, wie umfangreich, schwer oder auch umfassend der Lehrgang bzw. die darauf folgende Prüfung ist, spielt hierbei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Sie wird durch den bundesweit abgesprochenen Umfang der Lehrgänge und Prüfungsinhalte abgesichert.


 
Bundesfischereischein hat er nicht geschrieben....., vielleicht hat die Zeitung da ja nur falsch hingehört...., oder das falsch interpretiert....






> Der Landesverband hat seinerzeit wohl im großen und ganzen erfolgreich an die angeschlossenen Vereine appelliert, Inhaber des Touristenscheins zu boykottieren und diesen keine Angelerlaubnis für die jeweiligen Vereinsgewässer zu erteilen.
> 
> Dem sind wohl viele Vereine gefolgt und so schlagen nun die Wellen höher.


Die es zu 90% schon vorher so gehandhabt haben und die restlichen 10% wissen noch nicht, wie sie sich dazu verhalten, verpflichtet fühlt sich von den Vereinen auf jeden Fall keiner.




> Abschließend sei angemerkt, dass jeder Angelverein sein eigenes Selbstbestimmungsrecht für oder gegen die Zulassung von Urlauberfischereischeinen an seinen Angelgewässern hat. Der
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




> Da fragt der Verband ungeniert im Zusammenhang mit Hege und Pflege der Gewässer:
> _*Zitat:*_
> 
> _Wer will denn ansonsten diese Aufgaben übernehmen ? Der Staat, der Tourismusverband oder die Gästeangler?_
> ...


 
Da kann ich nur entgegenen:

*Nein*, denn der Staat und die Touristenverbände haben überhaupt kein Personal dafür, die bekommen nicht einmal die nötigen und erforderlichen Kontrollen der Einhaltung von Gesetzen geregelt. Ich bin in ca. 40 Angeljahren noch nie von einem amtlichen Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert worden und ich bin wirklich viel am Wasser.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Es geht schlicht drum, dass die Verbände sich und ihren Vereinen und Gliederungen weiter die Kohle sichern wollen durch Kurse und Prüfungen - reines Besitzstandsdenken mit ausgrenzen anderer wird dann als "gemeinnützig" verkauft.........

Dafür stellen sie Angler und das Angeln als so gefährlich für Umwelt und Fische dar, dass unbedingt eine gesetzliche Prüfung vorgeschrieben werden muss (für die man in SH nicht mal nen Kurs bräuchte, was schon zeigt, dass es mit den so gelobten Inhalten nicht weit her sein kann...). 
Wobei immer noch die weitaus meisten Verstösse von geprüften Anglern begangen werden...........

Und wundern sich dann, wenn das die Anglerfeinde gerne aufnehmen, um immer weitere Restriktionen gesetzlich durchzusetzen...

Wenn man Anglerfeinde schon in den Fischereiverbänden hat, wundert es dann auch kaum, wenn die sich mit Anglerfeinden unter Schützerverbänden zusammentun...


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na, hattet ihr lange keinen Aufhänger????
> 
> Och, es gibt wesentlich mehr Aufhänger als Zeit, diese zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Schade dass Du nicht auf die Kernprobleme eingehst, sondern Dich auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen tummelst.

Bisher war die einhellige Aussage der Verbände, nichts an der Sportfischerprüfung und/oder den Vorbereitungskursen zu verdienen.
Jetzt kann man das wohl nicht mehr aufrecht erhalten und gibt indirekt zu, daran zu verdienen. Gleichzeitig erklärt man aber, dass dies ja nicht der Hauptgrund für das Engagement sei, sondern das Hege und Tierschutz im Vordergrund stehen.

Ja nee, is klar....

So kann man natürlich argumentieren, vorausgesetzt das Gegenüber hat nicht die geringste Ahnung welche Farce diese Sportfischerprüfung ist und wie instabil die Argumente dafür.


Du gehst auch mit keinem Wort auf die Tatsache ein, dass manche (nicht alle) Gewässer im Besitz des Landes sind und Vereine oder Verbände lediglich Pächter eines Gemeinbesitzes sind, dies steuerlich auch als gemeinnützig auswaiden, aber alles andere als gemeinnützig handeln. 

Last not least finde ich es mehr als amüsant zu verfolgen, wie der Anbiederungsversuch beim grünen Minister ausgeht.

Ob dieser sich auf die schon mitgeteilte Erkenntnis stützt, dass da ein ziemliches Argumentationsdurcheinander herrscht und die ganze Chose mit der sportfischerprüfung kippt, oder ob er dem Tierschutzpolitischen Druck nachgibt und die Daumenschrauben in Richtung einer noch stärkeren Regulierung zur Erreichung einer stringenten Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes in SH in die Wege leitet.

Und natürlich könnten Behörden und oder Tourismusverbände die Fischerei regeln. Die hätten dann ja auch die entsprechende Kohle zur Verfügung, die jetzt in die Kassen von Vereinen und Verbänden fließt. Damit kann man schon was ausrichten.

Dem Angler kann das sowas von egal sein, denn der will ja einfach nur angeln.|rolleyes


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht drum, dass die Verbände sich und ihren Vereinen und Gliederungen weiter die Kohle sichern wollen durch Kurse und Prüfungen - reines Besitzstandsdenken mit ausgrenzen anderer wird dann als "gemeinnützig" verkauft.........
> 
> ...


 

Das ist ja immer ein schönes Gerücht, das sich die Vereine und Verbände eine goldene Nase damit verdienen....

Da ich aber die Abrechnungen solcher Lehrgänge, zumindest bei uns im Verein kenne, kann ich sagen, das für den Verein kein Cent dabei hängen bleibt.

Ich habe aber auch schon gelesen, dass man bei öffentlichen Stellen bis zu 300,-€ berappen muss, bei uns über den Verein sind es für Jugendliche lediglich 42,-€ inkl. 6 Tage a 6 Stunden Unterricht, 1 Prüfungstag, Prüfungsgebühren und Lehrgangsunterlagen.

Wir stellen aber auch unser Vereinsheim inkl. Bewirtung kostenfrei zur Verfügung und auch Papier und Kopierer. Wer das alles extern bezahlen muss, der muss natürlich auch mehr einnehmen und die Preise entsprechend erhöhen.

Ihr habt mir hier einfach zu viel Halbwissen und vermutet immer nur, habt aber ansonsten von der Basis scheinbar kaum Ahnung....



> Dafür stellen sie Angler und das Angeln als so gefährlich für Umwelt und Fische dar, dass unbedingt eine gesetzliche Prüfung vorgeschrieben werden muss (für die man in SH nicht mal nen Kurs bräuchte, was schon zeigt, dass es mit den so gelobten Inhalten nicht weit her sein kann...).


 
Da sollte man doch froh sein, sonst hätten noch viel mehr Angler das Problem diese Schein zu erlangen. Wer gut im Lernen ist und sich den Stoff auch so gut merken kann, aber ansonsten kaum Zeit hat, der hat eben Glück udn so die Möglichkeit überhaupt soch eine Prüfung zu machen.

Bei uns sind die Kurse zumindest in den Unterrichtsstunden voll belegt, Prüfungen ohne Unterricht sind eher absolute Ausnahmefälle.




> Wobei immer noch die weitaus meisten Verstösse von geprüften Anglern begangen werden...........
> 
> Und wundern sich dann, wenn das die Anglerfeinde gerne aufnehmen, um immer weitere Restriktionen gesetzlich durchzusetzen...


 
Sagt wer und belegen welche Aufzeichnungen, oder ist das auch wieder nur dein Aberglaube?



> Wenn man Anglerfeinde schon in den Fischereiverbänden hat, wundert es dann auch kaum, wenn die sich mit Anglerfeinden unter Schützerverbänden zusammentun


 
Ist deine Meinung und eventuell die von 5-10 anderen Usern hier, also nicht im geringsten Repräsentativ.:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schade dass Du nicht auf die Kernprobleme eingehst, sondern Dich auf Nebenkriegsschauplätzen tummelst.


 
Auch das sehe ich anders, Die Nebenkriegsschauplätze macht ihr immer auf, indem ihr jeden Aufhänger aufgreift, um wieder einen grund zu finden, um am Ende gegen die Verbände wettern zu können, darauf gehe ich nicht mehr ein, das wird langsam langgweilig. 

Aber jedes Mal fällt eben wieder auf, dass ihr inhaltlich fehlerhaft schreibt und diese Fehler zeige ich Euch dann auf, mehr tue ich hier nicht mehr.:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Auch das sehe ich anders, Die Nebenkriegsschauplätze macht ihr immer auf, indem ihr jeden Aufhänger aufgreift, um wieder einen grund zu finden, um am Ende gegen die Verbände wettern zu können, darauf gehe ich nicht mehr ein, das wird langsam langgweilig.



Gründe gegen die Verbände zu finden ist nicht wirklich schwierig. Selbst wenn sie sich in gewohnter Manier von der Öffentlichkeit abschotten, dringt doch genug nach Außen um darüber berichten zu können.

Hier, im aktuellen Fall, habe ich mich sogar ausschließlich auf bereits veröffentlichtes Material berufen. 

Berechtigte Kritik vs. eine erneut sehr fragwürdige Rechtfertigung des Landesverbandes. Das habe ich aufgezeigt und kommentiert.

Klar, dass das Verbänden und Verbandstreuen nicht gefällt. Macht aber nix.


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ralle 24 schrieb:
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein, ob der Herr Minister seinem gesunden  Menschenverstand folgt und die nicht vorhandene Sinnhaftigkeit der  Prüfung zum Anlass nimmt, an deren Grundfesten zu sägen...


Wird er nicht, wenn ihm sein politischer Ar*** lieb ist. 

Das "System", einschließlich der SH Ausnahmen, ist ein vernünftigen Menschen durchaus vermittelbarer Kompromiss. 

Wer dauerhaft angeln will eignet sich Prüfungswissen an, und macht den Schein. Für Urlauber gibt es in Tourismusregionen Ausnahmen. Die Gründe dürften sich jedermann leicht erschließen.

Natürlich hat dieses System Schwachstellen, die man preußisch gründlich zerpflücken kann. Aber welcher Kompromiss hat die nicht ...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, dann geht es aktuell nicht um die Einführung eines Touristenfischereischeins in SH, sondern nur darum, dass auch Schleswig-Holsteiner ihn bekommen dürfen. So ähnlich ist es auch in MV, wo ebenfalls die Einwohner einen solchen Schein bekommen können und nach dessen Ablauf einfach einen weiteren Schein beantragen können.
Dieser sogenannte Touristenfischereischein mag seine ursprünglichen Beweggründe ja in der Förderung des Tourismus gehabt haben, auf keinen Fall ging es darum, den allgemeinen Zugang zu Gewässern zu entbürokratisieren oder zu vereinfachen. Sonst hätte man ja auch gleich (5-) Jahrestouristenfischereischeine ausgeben können. Die vorhandenen Regelungen zeigen eindeutig, dass es sich nicht um eine Regelung handelt, die auf Touristen beschränkt ist. Wer hat schon mehrmals im Jahr vier Wochen lang Urlaub? Die Regelungen sind daher vom Anwendungsbereich und von der Zielstellung her zumindest unklar. Ein Schnupper-Angelschein, der sicher überlegenswert wäre, sähe in jedem Fall anders aus. Niemand "schnuppert" Angeln über viele Monate und Jahre - wem sollte damit gedient sein. Es handelt sich in meinen Augen um schlechte Rechtsetzung, die nicht dadurch besser wird, dass die Verbände sie kritisieren. Wer natürlich für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines ist, weil er jedermann voraussetzungslos (bei Entrichten des Angelkartenpreises oder bei Mitgliedschaft in einem Gewässerpool) ans Wasser lassen möchte, der mag die vorhandenen Touri-Scheine als Weg in die richtige Richtung begrüßen. Als Schritte zur Aufweichung der grundsätzlichen Fischereischeinpflicht sind sie jedoch von den betreffenden Landesregierungen ausdrücklich (!) nicht gedacht. In Binnengewässern wird es auch deswegen auch durch den Touri-Schein keine wirkliche Erosion der Fischereischeinpflicht geben.


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Wer hat schon mehrmals im Jahr vier Wochen lang Urlaub?



Heerscharen von Rentnern.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

.... die angesichts permanenter drastischer Rentenerhöhungen laufend von Stuttgart und Garmisch an die Nord- und Ostsee zum Urlauben fahren, aber nicht das Geld für einen ordentlichen Fischereischein aufbringen wollen.#c


----------



## Honeyball (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nö,
die einfach die paar Kilometer weiter nach Dänemark fahren und dem Deutschen Bürokratenschwachsinn den Stinkefinger zeigen #c#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Brotfisch, dass auch Du den Unterschied nicht begreifst, wundert mich dann doch:
Kein Mensch hat was gegen Fischereischeine als Verwaltungsinstrument (Fischereiabgabe etc.) - nur gegen die vielerorts, sinnlose gesetzlich vorgeschriebene Prüfung als Voraussetzung zur Erlangung des Scheines..

Dass man das gesetzlich auch gar nicht nicht braucht, zeigen zig Regelungen wie Tourischeine, Stockangelrecht, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln etc., an denen auch selbst in Deutschland die anglerische Welt nicht zu Grunde geht - nur vielleicht die des VDSF???. 

In über der Hälfte der Bundesländer ist *legal* angeln ohne Prüfung heute schon möglich!!!!

Wie in (fast ganz) Europa auch..


Nachdem in SH in der Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz festgeschrieben wurde, dass die Verbände die Prüfungsgebühren einsacken dürfen, muss doch auch dem letzten klar werden, woher der Wind weht:
Kohle her von den Anglern für Kurs und Prüfung - oder eben ausgrenzen........

Anglerfeinde halt in meinen Augen..........

Wer Angeln als sooo schwierig darstellt und soooo gefährlich für Arten-, Gewässer- und Naturschutz, der sorgt zudem noch dafür, dass die Anglerfeinde aus der Tierschützerecke das natürlich gerne aufnehmen, um immer weitere Restriktionen bis zur Verunmöglichung des Angelns durchsetzen zu können.

Gerade der VDSF-SH-Verband hat sich ja gefreut, endlich mit den Tierschützern an einem Strang ziehen zu können (und damit Angler als sooo gefährlich darzustellen, um sie gemeinsam zu drangsalieren mit dem Prüfungsunfug) - jedenfalls wurde dieser Äußerung des LSFV-SH-Pressesprechers nirgends widersprochen......

Anglerfeinde unter sich, wäre da mein Kommentar...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

PS:
Wer eine solche Lobby hat wie die Angler, der braucht keine Feinde mehr....


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe, dann geht es aktuell nicht um die Einführung eines Touristenfischereischeins in SH, sondern nur darum, dass auch Schleswig-Holsteiner ihn bekommen dürfen. So ähnlich ist es auch in MV, wo ebenfalls die Einwohner einen solchen Schein bekommen können und nach dessen Ablauf einfach einen weiteren Schein beantragen können.
> Dieser sogenannte Touristenfischereischein mag seine ursprünglichen Beweggründe ja in der Förderung des Tourismus gehabt haben, auf keinen Fall ging es darum, den allgemeinen Zugang zu Gewässern zu entbürokratisieren oder zu vereinfachen. Sonst hätte man ja auch gleich (5-) Jahrestouristenfischereischeine ausgeben können. Die vorhandenen Regelungen zeigen eindeutig, dass es sich nicht um eine Regelung handelt, die auf Touristen beschränkt ist. Wer hat schon mehrmals im Jahr vier Wochen lang Urlaub? Die Regelungen sind daher vom Anwendungsbereich und von der Zielstellung her zumindest unklar. Ein Schnupper-Angelschein, der sicher überlegenswert wäre, sähe in jedem Fall anders aus. Niemand "schnuppert" Angeln über viele Monate und Jahre - wem sollte damit gedient sein. Es handelt sich in meinen Augen um schlechte Rechtsetzung, die nicht dadurch besser wird, dass die Verbände sie kritisieren. Wer natürlich für die Abschaffung des Fischereischeines ist
> 
> nicht des scheines sondern der prüfung
> ...



antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Jaja immer wieder die alte Leier......:m

*-Fischneid
-Platzneid
-Ich musste die Prüfung machen, also du auch!*

Was anderes kann ich nie lesen bei den befürwortern der Prüfung und Gegnern des käuflich zu erwerbenen Fischerreischein. Manchmal zwar nett umschrieben mit allerlei Fachbegriffen und und und...aber am Ende läuft es nur auf diese drei Punkte hinaus.

So ist der deutsche Bürger halt! Gierig, geizig und gönnt sein nächsten Nachbarn nicht mal das Unkraut vor der Tür.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verfolgt habe,
> 
> fast richtig
> 
> ...



Wenn Du eine Erosion bei den zukünftigen Angelprüfungsprobanden ansprichst, bin ich bei Dir. Im Gegenteil, durch die Regelung wird die Zahl derer die sich später zur Prüfung anmelden eher größer werden. 
Dass der Verband dsaher nicht nur mit an den Haaren herbeigezpogenen Argumenten taktiert, sondern auch noch potentielle Scheinmacher zu verhindern versucht, spricht nicht eben für die Intelligenz des Widerstandes. 
Eine Erosion an Fischbeständen oder der Natur ist sowieso nicht zu befürchten, denn das hat bekanntermaßen nullkommanichts mit einer Prüfung zu tun.

Viel wichtiger als die Tatsache, dass der Verband gegen den Tourischein ist, ist die infame Argumentation.

Wenn der Verband tatsächlich der Ansicht wäre, das hätte irgendwas mit Tierschutz zu tun, dann soll er doch ein Normenkontrollverfahren anstrengen.
Da er dabei aber mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit scheitern würde, und das Thema Tierschutz sowie diese unsäglich unsinnige Prüfung damit vom Tisch wären, unterlässt er das geflissentlich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Jaja immer wieder die alte Leier......:m
> 
> *-Fischneid
> -Platzneid
> ...



#6#6

Was anderes kann man deshalb nicht lesen, weil es keine anderen belastbaren Argumente gibt.

Wobei ich das sogar verstehen kann, nicht jedoch das verstecken hinter Tierschutz- und Hegeargumenten.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> An deren eigenen oder privat gepachteten Gewässern deren verbrieftes Recht. An gewässern aus öffentlicher Hand gepachtet in meinen Augen ein sehr grober Verstoß gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit.


 
Was meinst Du denn, wie die Gemeinnützigkeit bei den Angelvereinen und Verbänden begründet ist und was die Körperschaften zu fördern haben?

Wenn Du schon meinst, dass es ein grober Verstoß gegen die Gemeinnützigkeit ist, dann musst Du ja auch wissen, gegen welchen Punkt sie da verstoßen...., da wäre ich mal sehr gespannt...|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ganz einfach.

Ein gemeinnütziger Verein muss der Allgemeinheit offenstehen.

Das ist einer der wichtigsten Voraussetzungen für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit. 

Dass Vereine/Verbände sich bisher bei der Ausgabe von Erlaubniskarten die Vorlage des Fischereischeins  zur Bedingung machen konnten, lag daran dass der Gesetzgeber selbst diesen als Voraussetzung vorgeschrieben, und somit die  Ausübung der Angelfischerei auf Teile der Allgemeinheit eingeschränkt hat hat. 

Mit dem Touristenschein jedoch stellt der Gesetzgeber dessen Inhaber mit dem Inhaber des Fischereischeins gleich. Zumindest für eine befristete Zeit. 

Wenn man einem Inhaber des Touristenscheins, der alle gesetzlichen Vorgaben für die Erlangung eines Fischereierlaubnisscheines besitzt, diesen verwehrt, steht in meinen Augen der jeweilige Verein/Verband nicht der gesamten, die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllenden, Allgemeinheit offen.


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an AB:
Warum wird hier ständig über Verbände etc. gemeckert die sich ihre "Pfründe" erhalten wollen und selber handelt ihr im Prinzip genauso.

Siehe z.B
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246490


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach.
> 
> Ein gemeinnütziger Verein muss der Allgemeinheit offenstehen.
> 
> Das ist einer der wichtigsten Voraussetzungen für die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit.


 
Damit kommst Du nicht weit, ein verein muss Gemeinnützige Zwecke fördern und da gibt es bei Angelvereinen nur 3.

Ein Gemeinnütziger Verein muss der Allgemeinheit nicht offenstehen, ein Gemeinnütziger Verein kann durchaus Aufnahmestops verhängen oder oder sich anders in der Mitgliederzahl beschränken. Ein Verein gründet sich ja mit einem Vereinszweck, der kann eine menge Beschränkungen haben und trotzdem erlangt er die Gemeinnützigkeit, man benötigt ja noch nicht einmal eigene Gewässer dazu.....

Na komm, so schwer ist es doch nicht, welche Zwecke muss ein Gmeinnütziger Verein fördern?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage an AB:
> Warum wird hier ständig über Verbände etc. gemeckert die sich ihre "Pfründe" erhalten wollen und selber handelt ihr im Prinzig genauso.
> 
> Siehe z,b
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246490


 
Eine sehr gute Frage, das wird aber sicher gleich gelöscht....:m


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Mädelz, ihr werdet unsachlich. Was nicht heißt, dass Kritik an Verbandspolitik im Einzelfall(!) nicht auch unsachlich sein kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Damit kommst Du nicht weit, ein verein muss Gemeinnützige Zwecke fördern und da gibt es bei Angelvereinen nur 3.
> 
> Ein Gemeinnütziger Verein muss der Allgemeinheit nicht offenstehen, ein Gemeinnütziger Verein kann durchaus Aufnahmestops verhängen oder oder sich anders in der Mitgliederzahl beschränken. Ein Verein gründet sich ja mit einem Vereinszweck, der kann eine menge Beschränkungen haben und trotzdem erlangt er die Gemeinnützigkeit, man benötigt ja noch nicht einmal eigene Gewässer dazu.....
> 
> Na komm, so schwer ist es doch nicht, welche Zwecke muss ein Gmeinnütziger Verein fördern?




Da kannst Du Dich nicht rauswinden. 

*Wenn* ein Verein/Verband Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt, dann muss er *alle* die vom Grundsatz her berechtigt sind einen solchen zu lösen, gleich behandeln. 

Andernfalls könnte er ja auch nach Hautfarbe, Religion oder Abstammung selektieren. Denn auch das sind ideologische Gründe des Ausschlusses.

In begründeten Einzelfällen kann er sicher auch dem einen oder anderen den Zugang zum Gewässer verwehren ( z.B. in der Vergangenheit bereits wegen Verstößen aufgefallen).

Eine pauschale Verweigerung gegenüber einem juristisch berechtigten Personenkreis dürfte hingegen nicht mit dem Status der Gemeinnützigkeit vereinbar sein.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich bin ja durchaus willig, darüber nachzudenken, was im Bereich Schein/ Prüfung/ Entbürokratisierung möglich, nötig, wünschenswert oder abschaffbar ist. An einem Schnupperangeln wäre ich in der Tat interessiert, aber schon mit einer gewissen Zielstellung, nicht des Schnupperns allein wegen.
Wer gegen Prüfungen ist (bisher hatte ich es hier so wahrgenommen, dass die Inhalte der Kurse/ Prüfungen kritisiert werden), der kann doch dann auch konsequenterweise gegen den Fischereischein sein. Ich jedenfalls kann nicht erkennen, welchen Sinn ein Fischereischein macht, der keinen Befähigungsnachweis beinhaltet. Bestenfalls für eine wie auch immer ausgestaltete Heranführungsphase. Oder übersehe ich da etwas? Was sollte denn dann mit dem Schein bescheinigt werden? Lust aufs Angeln?
Es kommt mE nicht darauf an, ob man Angeln subjektiv als leicht oder schwer empfindet. Autofahren ist für die meisten auch leicht und trotzdem braucht man dafür eine Fahrerlaubnis. Es kommt zentral auf den Umgang mit Tieren an, die unter besonderem Schutz des Grundgesetzes stehen. Ich sehe da die Parelle zur Jagd (nicht was die Inhalte des Befähigungsnachweises betrifft). Es geht im Kern, dort wie hier, um Regeln zum Umgang mit wildlebenden Tieren. (Bejagungs- und Befischungsrechte sind seit alters her hoheitliches Privileg gewesen und eben nicht Jedermannsrecht.) Deswegen sind auch dem voraussetzungslosen Zugang zu wildlebenden Tieren durch Regeln Grenzen gesetzt.
Etwas anderes ist, ob es die richtigen Regeln sind. Insbesondere kann man die "Ausbildung" und das Kurs- und Prüfungswesen kritisieren. Dort gibt es sicher verzichtbare Inhalte und das Fehlen eines Praxisteils ist ebenfalls bedauerlich. Grundkenntnisse des Fischereirechts (verbotene Fangmethoden) und insbesondere der Regeln über die Tötung von Wirbeltieren erscheinen mir jedoch so unverzichtbar wie die Kenntnis der StVO für Autofahrer. Nicht nur, weil dieses ohnehin bundesrechtlich vorgeschrieben ist. Sondern auch, weil das hilfreich ist, um den nicht selten an unseren Gewässern zu beobachtenden miserablen Umgang mit der Kreatur, oft unter den Augen einer kritischen Öffentlichkeit, verringert.
Im Übrigen weise ich darauf hin, dass es nicht in allen Bundesländern die Pflicht zur Teilnahme an den Kursen gibt. (Deren Abschaffung würde lediglich einen Markt für private Angelschulen eröffnen.) 
Die Prüfungen werden regelmäßig von staatlichen Stellen abgenommen; wo die Verbände oder Vereine dieses tun, sind sie damit durch staatliche Stellen speziell "beliehen" worden und unterstehen damit auch der Rechts- und Fachaufsicht der Fischereiverwaltungen. Es handelt sich also durchaus um eine "Staatsprüfung". Ich verstehe denjenigen nicht, der beim Zugang zu Gewässern die staatliche Kontrolle beseitigen will, aber gleichzeitig bei der Bewirtschaftung von Gewässern eine Staatskontrolle einfordert. Das passt nicht wirklich zusammen. Unsere Gewässer und unsere Fischbestände werden nicht schlechter, wenn die Angler, die sie nutzen, gute Kenntnisse über das Fach haben. Leider sind viel zu viele Angler nicht oder nur wenig daran interessiert, sich fortzubilden, selbst wenn sie intensiv angeln. Da würde ich mir durchaus einen anderen "Spirit" wünschen. 
Da die Rolle der Vereine und Verbände bei Kursen und Prüfungen kritisiert wird: Es steht außer Frage, dass deren Beleihung ein Weg ist, die Kosten für den Kandidaten gering zu halten. Denn die Vereine und Verbände setzen hierfür Ehrenamtliche ein, bei einer Prüfung durch die Fischereibehörden wären es Beamte. Und auch private Angelschulen müssten, um auf ihren Schnitt zu kommen, idR deutlich höhere Kursgebühren verlangen, als Ehrenamtliche das tun.

Und noch eins: Der Fischereischein hat mit der Fischereiabgabemarke gar nichts zu tun. Fischereischeine hat es schon lange vor der Abgabe gegeben. Ihre Entrichtung wird lediglich im Schein dokumentiert. Die Abgabe könnte grundsätzlich auch beim Erwerb von Angelkarten erfolgen, etwa in Form einer Angelkartensteuer (was ich nicht toll finden würde und hoffentlich keiner liest), braucht also keinen Fischereischein. Mit der Koppelung der Abgabe an die Wirksamkeit des Fischereischeins wird übrigens unabhängig davon, ob ich die Angelfischerei überhaupt ausübe, die Steuerpflicht nicht an die Nutzung gekoppelt, sondern daran, dass ich grundsätzlich angeln darf bzw. Inhaber eines Befähigungsnachweises bin. Man stelle sich mal eine an die Wirksamkeit der Fahrerlaubnis gekoppelte "Straßenabgabe" vor, bei deren Nichtentrichtung des Recht zum Autofahren entfällt. Die These, dass der Fischereischein der Abgabe dienen sollte ist also verfehlt. Sie ist, wie andere Ausübungserlaubnisse, an Befähigungen gebunden.


----------



## Carp-MV (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Immer wieder diese Vergleiche zwischen Fischerreischein und Führerschein....#q

Das ist ein völlig sinnloser Vergleich. Klar geht es um lebene Fische aber wer stellt bitte einen Fisch über den Menschen? Klar wir sind alle gleich und Lebewesen das mag sein. Aber wer schreit und heult und leidet wenn ein Fisch sterben musste weil jemand diesen geangelt hat und statt ihn Waidgerecht zu töten mal ersticken ließ. Richtig gehört sich nicht aber das ist was völlig anderes als wenn dein Kind von einen Auto überrollt wird weil einer sein Fahrzeug nicht beherrscht oder den richtigen Umgang im Straßenverkehr nicht kennt. Fahrschule macht also wirklich Sinn und ist nicht diskutabel aber ein Fischerreischein mit Prüfung schon.

Führerschein ist auch kein grundlegenes Recht eines jeden Menschen seit Uhrzeiten. Angeln aber schon! Hört bitte endlich mit diesen merkwürdigen Vergleichen auf weil das einfach nicht zuammen passt. Ansonsten viel Spaß hier weiterhin. :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Führerschein ist auch kein grundlegenes Recht eines jeden Menschen seit Uhrzeiten. Angeln aber schon! Hört bitte endlich mit diesen merkwürdigen Vergleichen auf weil das einfach nicht zuammen passt


So einfach ist das ......

Man kann übrigens durchaus für Prüfung sein, dann aber mit ehrlichen Argumenten statt mit den scheinheiligen wegen Tier-, Arten- und Naturschutz (muss eh jeder Bürger beachten, der Nachweis der Kenntnisse wird jedoch im TSG ausdrücklich NICHT von Anglern verlangt!!) und dem Erwerb "unerlässlicher" Kenntnisse, was in der Praxis zigfach widerlegt wurde, da keine Prüfung das leistet...

Der Schein (nicht die Prüfung) wurde ja mal auch von den Nazis eingeführt, um unerwünschte Gruppen/Ethnien vom Wasser fernzuhalten und die "Eiweißreserven" der Gewässer zur Volksernährung besser nutzen zu können, was auch so damals kommuniziert wurde...

Das war deutlich und ehrlich...


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin ja durchaus willig, darüber nachzudenken, was im Bereich Schein/ Prüfung/ Entbürokratisierung möglich, nötig, wünschenswert oder abschaffbar ist. An einem Schnupperangeln wäre ich in der Tat interessiert, aber schon mit einer gewissen Zielstellung, nicht des Schnupperns allein wegen.
> Wer gegen Prüfungen ist (bisher hatte ich es hier so wahrgenommen, dass die Inhalte der Kurse/ Prüfungen kritisiert werden), der kann doch dann auch konsequenterweise gegen den Fischereischein sein. Ich jedenfalls kann nicht erkennen, welchen Sinn ein Fischereischein macht, der keinen Befähigungsnachweis beinhaltet.
> 
> ganz einfach als verwaltungsinstrument, zahlung der fischereiabgabe, entzug bei vergehen etc.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Antonio, erst lesen, dann kommentieren.
Der Zusammenhang zwischen Fischereischein und Fischereiabgabe besteht nicht, wie ich bereits dargelegt habe.
Der Touristenschein ist eine zeitlich begrenzte Ausnahmegenehmigung vom allgemeinen Befähigungserfordernis. Ob sie verhältnismäßig ist oder illegal, werden die Gerichte entscheiden.
Dass der Sinn des Fischereischeins in der Möglichkeit liegt, ihn entzogen zu bekommen, ist ja ein etwas schräger und deswegen witziger Gedanke. Aber was nützt die Entziehung, wenn ich mir gleich Serien-Touri-Scheine holen kann?
Und dass sich einige BL gegen das Markensystem bei der Abgabe entschieden haben (und vielleicht auch gegen die Abgabe überhaupt) macht doch den Fischereischein nicht zu einem Steuernachweis. Fischereischeine werden nicht ausgegeben, um Fischereiabgaben zu erheben. Sonst erklär mir mal, weswegen die meisten BL eine vorherige Prüfung vorschreiben.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

weils irgend wann mal so ein verband eingeführt hat bzw es auf bestreben dieses verbandes eingeführt wurde, ganz einfach.
und noch mal was für ein befähigungsnachweis soll das sein, wozu brauche ich beim angeln einen befähigungsnachweis?
zu deinem tourischeinargument, wenn es keine prüfung mehr gäbe, bräuchte man auch keine tourischeine mehr und diese würden wegfallen.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese Vergleiche zwischen Fischerreischein und Führerschein....#q
> Dieser Vergleich ist immer wieder ungeschickt, da die Auswirkung bei Fehlverhalten nicht vergleichbare Konsequenzen zur Folge hat (Mensch tot/verletzt - Fisch tot).
> Trotzdem haben Autofahrer und Angler etwas gemeinsam, beide agieren als "Teilnehmer" in einer spezifischen Umwelt, in der es Regeln gibt und deren Wissen notwendig sind. Warum? Weil ihr tun direkten Einfluss auf die von ihnen genutzte Umwelt hat.
> Zwar kann der Bewirtschafter ebenfalls diese (vielen) Regeln aufstellen, aber ein gewisses Mass an allgemeingültigen Regeln sollte jeder Angler doch bitte draufhaben. Und dazu gehört für mich ein gewisses Mass an Grundverständnis, in welcher Umwelt ich als Angler agiere bzw welches Einfluss ich durch mein Handeln als Angler habe. Da brauchts kein Studium für, ein paar "Basics" reichen da vollkommen aus...
> ...



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Der Touristenschein ist eine zeitlich begrenzte Ausnahmegenehmigung vom allgemeinen Befähigungserfordernis


Prüfungsfreies Freidfischangeln ist ssowenig zeitlich befristet wie das Stockangelrecht in Bremen oder Angeln nur mit Perso in freie niedersächsischen Gewässern..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese Vergleiche zwischen Fischerreischein und Führerschein....#q
> 
> Das ist ein völlig sinnloser Vergleich. Klar geht es um lebene Fische aber wer stellt bitte einen Fisch über den Menschen? Klar wir sind alle gleich und Lebewesen das mag sein. Aber wer schreit und heult und leidet wenn ein Fisch sterben musste weil jemand diesen geangelt hat und statt ihn Waidgerecht zu töten mal ersticken ließ. Richtig gehört sich nicht aber das ist was völlig anderes als wenn dein Kind von einen Auto überrollt wird weil einer sein Fahrzeug nicht beherrscht oder den richtigen Umgang im Straßenverkehr nicht kennt. Fahrschule macht also wirklich Sinn und ist nicht diskutabel aber ein Fischerreischein mit Prüfung schon.
> 
> Führerschein ist auch kein grundlegenes Recht eines jeden Menschen seit Uhrzeiten. Angeln aber schon! Hört bitte endlich mit diesen merkwürdigen Vergleichen auf weil das einfach nicht zuammen passt. Ansonsten viel Spaß hier weiterhin. :vik:


 
1. Du nimmst eine Bewertung vor, nach der Fische nicht so wichtig sind, als dass eines Schutzes bedürften. Finde ich unter Anglern traurig, aber das ist mein Privatvergnügen.
Ich stelle da ausdrücklich keinen Vergleich mit Kindern an. Meine Aussage war jedoch eine andere: Wenn schon keine Prüfung, dann auch konsequenterweise keinen Fischereischein. Oder umgekehrt: Wenn schon Fischereischein, dann soll er auch etwas bescheinigen. Das war mein Thema.

2. Und nochmal, auch gleich für Thomas: Es ist schlichtweg historisch falsch, dass in unseren Breiten Angeln jemals ("seit Ur-Zeiten") ein Jedermannsrecht gewesen wäre. Schon im Römischen Recht gab es Regelungen zum Gewässerzugang und auch das "Naturrecht" kannte kein allgemeines subjektives Fischereirecht.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Prüfungsfreies Freidfischangeln ist ssowenig zeitlich befristet wie das Stockangelrecht in Bremen oder Angeln nur mit Perso in freie niedersächsischen Gewässern..


 
Jetzt werde aber mal nicht spitzfindig. Habe schließlich nicht behauptet, dass der Friedfischschein ein Tourischein ist. Ich kenne ihn allerdings in der Variante der auflösend bedingten Ausnahmeregelung. Und auf den Ausnahmecharakter kommt es hier doch an. Und beim begleiteten Angeln geht eben nur ein speziell definierter Teil des Ausübungsrechts auf den Angler über - ebenfalls also eine Ausnahme vom subjektiven Fischereirecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich bin - wenn denn eine Prüfung sein müsste, was sie klar nicht muss - dann für folgende sinnvolle Variante eines Kurses/Prüfung, die alles wichtige Aspekte (rechtlich wie ethisch/moralisch) abdeckt:



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

was bescheinigt er denn?
das man ein paar fragen auswendig gelernt hat im schlimmsten falle nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
sinn macht der schein eben nur als verwaltungsinstrument.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Am lautesten schreit und heult der Angler, wenn sein  Fehlverhalten bei einer Kontrolle festgestellt und ggf bestraft wird.  U.a. sind Kontrollen eben auch genau dazu da!


Ich stelle ganz sicher nicht den Sinn von Kontrollen in Frage. Diese sind notwendig und das mehr als sie im Moment stattfinden. Nur hat das nichts mit dem Fischerreischein zu tun. Diese kann es auch geben ohne das man diesen Schein in der Tasche hat. Die Basics lernt man innerhalb von 30min wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt und kann man auch von jeden anderen Angler lernen am Wasser oder von mir aus in den Vereinen. 


> Unfälle, auch solche mit Kindern, passieren trotz  Fahrschule bzw. Führerscheinprüfung dennoch recht häufig. An  Regelverletzungen, die solche Unfälle evtl hätten vermeiden können,  verdient sich manche Kommune z.B. mit Blitzern doof und fusselig.
> Warum sollte jetzt deiner Meinung nach im Gegensatz dazu der Fischereischein mit Prüfung überflüssig sein? Weil sich ohnehin niemand an Regeln hält??


Genauso ist es. Dies passiert oft genug und deshalb ist ein Führerschein hier auch wirklich erforderlich um so gut wie alle nötigen Kentnisse zu lernen. Das es Menschen gibt die trotzdem fahren wie ein Rambo oder im Suff ist wieder eine ganz anderen Geschichte. Schlimm aber nicht komplett zu vermeiden weil es eben immer wieder Idioten gibt. Aber auch hier gibt es einfach Unfälle wo jemand nichts dafür kann und einfach nur Pech hatte. Trotzdem ist auch das nicht mit einen Fischerreischein zu vergleichen. Der Fischerreischein ist nur noch reine Bürokratie und vorhanden um Geld zu verdienen und eben auch weil der deutsche ja tierisch darauf steht für jeden Quark irgend einen Schein/Erlaubnis in der Tasche zu haben.



> Wenn Angeln solch ein Grundrecht ist, dann versuche  doch mal an einem freien (nicht verpachtet, etc) Gewässer zu angeln!  Interessant wird es in dem Fall, wenn dich die Herren Polizisten fragen,  was du da gerade machst.


Ich verstehe gerade den Sinn deiner Aussage nicht! Nur weil es in der BRD einen Prüfungspflicht gibt die von ein paar Birnen erfunden und eingeführt wurde ist es kein Grundrecht mehr? Der Polizist befolgt nur Gesetze daher weiß ich jetzt nicht was du meinst und was eben dieses mit dem Grundrecht seit Uhrzeiten zu tun hat?


__________________________________________________________________


> was bescheinigt er denn?
> das man ein paar fragen auswendig gelernt hat im schlimmsten falle nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> sinn macht der schein eben nur als verwaltungsinstrument.
> 
> antonio


Genau so ist es aber das begreifen viele wohl nicht. Die Prüfung ist so wie sie jetzt ausgeübt wird völlig Sinnfrei. Sehen wir ja das neue Scheininhaber völlig planlos hier im Board immer wieder auftauchen. Mache ich den Führerschein habe ich gelernt zu fahren und das Fahrzeug zu beherrschen und lerne keine unwichtigen Dinge.

Das wäre das selbe als gäbe es die Führerscheinprüfung nur theoretisch. Na dann gute Nacht! Aber da man dort eine ausführliche Praxis durchläuft macht sie eben wirklich Sinn und das ist der kleine aber feine Unterschied.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> weils irgend wann mal so ein verband eingeführt hat bzw es auf bestreben dieses verbandes eingeführt wurde, ganz einfach.
> und noch mal was für ein befähigungsnachweis soll das sein, wozu brauche ich beim angeln einen befähigungsnachweis?
> zu deinem tourischeinargument, wenn es keine prüfung mehr gäbe, bräuchte man auch keine tourischeine mehr und diese würden wegfallen.
> 
> antonio


 
Hä?
Wozu brauche ich beim Motorbootfahren einen Motorbootführerschein? Wo ich doch Motorboot fahren kann? Wozu brauche ich im Kino eine Eintrittskarte, wenn ich schon drin bin? Wozu brauche ich als Person einen Personalausweis?
Hä?


Richtigstellung:
Ich hatte nicht gesagt, dass es keine Tourischeine mehr bräuchte, wenn die Prüfungen wegfielen. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der reguläre Fischereischein keinen Sinn macht, wenn er kein Befähigungsnachweis ist, dann also konsequenterweise wegfallen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass der reguläre Fischereischein keinen Sinn macht, wenn er kein Befähigungsnachweis ist, dann also konsequenterweise wegfallen könnte.


Sorry, das ist kompletter Unfug, da es den Schein - erstmals eingeführt von den Nazis - lange vor  jeder Prüfung gab...

Den konnte man auch mal ganz normal aufm Amt kaufen in der BRD, ohne jegliches dummes und sinnloses Prüfungsgedöns.........

Bis sich der anglerfeindliche VDSF einmischte und das als Gelddruckmaschine für seine Gliederungen und Vereine durchsetzte.......


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Nur weil es in der BRD einen Prüfungspflicht gibt die von ein paar Birnen erfunden und eingeführt wurde ist es kein Grundrecht mehr? Der Polizist befolgt nur Gesetze daher weiß ich jetzt nicht was du meinst und was eben dieses mit dem Grundrecht seit Uhrzeiten zu tun hat?
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________
> ...


 
Also nochmal: Es gab und gibt in Deutschland kein Grundrecht auf Angeln. 
Und wenn jetzt doch wieder über den Inhalt der Prüfungen diskutiert wird, dann ist das für mich OT und ich gehe angeln, aber vorher stecke ich mir noch mein "Verwaltungsinstrument" ein. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Naja, Dein Prüfungszeugnis beweist zumindest nicht im Geringsten, dass Du angeln kannst - also kann es nur der Schein als Verwaltungsinstrument sein, den Du einsteckst...
;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Carp-MV (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Also nochmal: Es gab und gibt in Deutschland kein Grundrecht auf Angeln.


Natürlich war das Fischen/Angeln mal ein Grundrecht eines jeden Menschen zur beschaffung von  Nahrungsmitteln. Ich meine wenn ich von Grundrecht rede nicht nur die BRD. Bitte richtig lesen. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Sarkasmus an:

Am teutschen Wesen muss die Welt genesen!!!

Auch beim Angeln!!
Was denkt ihr denn...

Wenns in (fast) ganz Europa und im Rest der Welt anders und einfacher geht, MUSS das in Deutschland strengstens verkompliziert werden...

Wo kämen wir denn da sonst hin????

Sarkasmus aus..........

Kein Wunder dass immer mehr Leute Vereinen und Verbänden den Rücken kehren, wenns in den Nachbarländern einfacher geht..

Dass den Verbänden das nix zu denken gibt, zeigt auch nur wieder, dass es denen eben ums ausgrenzen geht, nicht ums mitnehmen oder gar erleichtern des Angelns in Deutschland...


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Hä?
> Wozu brauche ich beim Motorbootfahren einen Motorbootführerschein? Wo ich doch Motorboot fahren kann? Wozu brauche ich im Kino eine Eintrittskarte, wenn ich schon drin bin? Wozu brauche ich als Person einen Personalausweis?
> 
> in nds kann ich damit angeln gehn
> ...



er macht schon noch sinn.
noch mal langsam für dich, es wurde ja schon gesagt.

ganz einfaches unbürokratisches mittel zum beleg der zahlung der fischereiabgabe, das ganze markenklebegedöns kann wegfallen.
wird wie auch schon gesagt in einigen bl ja schon so gehandhabt.
und wenn sich einer nicht benehmen kann dann wird er eingezogen und bekommt damit nirgends ne gewässerkarte, bis er seinen schein wieder hat.
wird heute auch so praktiziert.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Kein Wunder dass immer mehr Leute Vereinen und Verbänden den Rücken kehren, wenns in den Nachbarländern einfacher geht..


*Achtung Ironie!!!*
Die Leute im Ausland sind eben alle dumm und beherrschen das Angeln nicht. Haben ja keinen Fischerreischein und Prüfung abgelegt diese bösen Leute. Wie kann das nur sein? Die quälen sicher alle ihre Fische und tanzen mit deren Köpfen um das Feuer herum und die Gewässer sehen sicher aus wie Müllhalden....jaja^^

Ach nööö das kann ja auch nicht sein. Die Gewässer sind ja längst leer gefischt von der ganzen ungeprüften Meute stimmt ja.....XD


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

5 Seiten schriftliche Diskussion, eine handvoll Diskutanten, die sich nicht in die Augen schauen müssen, und schon wir der Ton rauer. Godwin sagt kurz guten Tag, und der gemeine Forist verzweifelt an Blödheit und Ignoranz seiner Mitmenschen. Im Grunde also alles so wie immer. Wozu also aufregen? 

Mag sein, dass die Prüfungsgebühren eine wichtige Einnahmequelle darstellen. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, lasse mich da aber gerne belehren. 

Was aber für mich die wichtige Komponente an der Prüfung ist: Potenzielle Angler werden dazu angehalten, sich auch mit der theoretischen Komponente des Angelns auseinander zu setzen. Basics. Sicherlich alles andere als perfekt, dennoch aber ein erster Schritt. Was man daran so dramatisch finden kann, erschließt sich mir auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> 5 Seiten schriftliche Diskussion, eine handvoll Diskutanten, die sich nicht in die Augen schauen müssen, und schon wir der Ton rauer. Godwin sagt kurz guten Tag, und der gemeine Forist verzweifelt an Blödheit und Ignoranz seiner Mitmenschen. Im Grunde also alles so wie immer. Wozu also aufregen?
> 
> Mag sein, dass die Prüfungsgebühren eine wichtige Einnahmequelle darstellen. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, lasse mich da aber gerne belehren.
> 
> Was aber für mich die wichtige Komponente an der Prüfung ist: Potenzielle Angler werden dazu angehalten, sich auch mit der theoretischen Komponente des Angelns auseinander zu setzen. Basics. Sicherlich alles andere als perfekt, dennoch aber ein erster Schritt. Was man daran so dramatisch finden kann, erschließt sich mir auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht.




die prüfungsgebühren an sich meist nicht, die gehen in der regel in die landeskasse.
die lehrgangsgebühren und eben lahrgangsmaterialien können den kohl fett machen.
ebenso die teilweise terminlichen schwierigkeiten von schichtarbeitern etc.
je nach bl verschieden stark ausgeprägt.
die basics lernt man am wasser mit seinen kumpels, vätern opas oder auch im verein etc.
so war es eigentlich schon immer gewesen.
also nicht dramatisch sondern unnötige abzocke.

antonio#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Mag sein, dass die Prüfungsgebühren eine wichtige Einnahmequelle darstellen. Kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, lasse mich da aber gerne belehren.


Beim hier eigentlich diskutierten LSFV-SH macht das nach deren Angaben 10% der Jahreseinnahmen aus, wovon sie dann auch den extra dafür beim Verband Angestellten bezahlen.....


----------



## GeorgeB (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Und jetzt willst du dem armen Kerl (oder der Kerlette) den Arbeitsplatz weg nehmen?


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Natürlich war das Fischen/Angeln mal ein Grundrecht eines jeden Menschen zur beschaffung von Nahrungsmitteln. Ich meine wenn ich von Grundrecht rede nicht nur die BRD. Bitte richtig lesen. ;-)


 
Es gab ein solches Recht weder vor noch nach 1949. Nicht einmal die Dorfteiche waren zur Beangelung durch die Dorfgemeinschaft freigegeben. Der jeweilige Landesherr gewährte das Recht zu Fischen oder gewährte es eben nicht. In skandinavischen Ländern gab es zeitweilig Fischerei- und Aneignungsrechte zum Eigenbedarf. Der Glaube an ein dem Menschen angestammtes Recht auf "Angeln", besser auf Entnahme von Wildfischen ist weit verbreitet, aber sowohl Geschichte, wie auch Gegenwart belehren eines besseren.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist kompletter Unfug, da es den Schein - erstmals eingeführt von den Nazis - lange vor jeder Prüfung gab...
> 
> Den konnte man auch mal ganz normal aufm Amt kaufen in der BRD, ohne jegliches dummes und sinnloses Prüfungsgedöns.........
> 
> Bis sich der anglerfeindliche VDSF einmischte und das als Gelddruckmaschine für seine Gliederungen und Vereine durchsetzte.......


 
Das ist jetzt aber von Dir ziemlicher Unfug, nämlich der Vergleich Seegurken mit anderen Gurken.

1.) Der Fischereischein als Befähigungsnachweis bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Stoff einer Prüfung, sondern auch auf die Befähigung zum Angeln aufgrund des Vorliegens physischer und charakterlicher Eignung (das ist übrigens bei der Fahrerlaubnis, oder wer sich da wieder rubbelt, beim Gewerbeschein auch so). Das Argument, dass es FS ohne Prüfungen gab, geht also fehl.

2.) Der Vergleich mit dem Nazi-Fischereischein geht völlig fehl. Mit seiner Einführung haben die Nazis den Versuch unternommen, die deutsche Anglerschaft in eine staats- und parteinahe Einheitsorganisation zu zwingen. D.h. der Fischereischein war Voraussetzung für die Ausübung der Fischerei, aber ohne Mitgliedschaft in der Linienorganisation gab es keinen Fischereischein. Der Fischereischein erfüllte im dritten Reich war also keine Maßnahme der Geldbeschaffung, wie die Fischereiabgabe, denn Geld liessen die Nazis ja ohnehin durch das hemmungslose Anwerfen der Notenpresse der Reichsbank drucken. Es war also, in Antonios Sinne, ein Verwaltungsinstrument, und zwar zur Gleichschaltung der Angler in Deutschland
Natürlich bestand für derartige Zwangsorganisationen nach 1949 in der Bundesrepublik kein Raum mehr; und ich schätze, dass auch Du nicht zu einer solchen Form des Fischereischeins zurückkehren möchtest. (Zum Thema Entwicklung der Angelfischerei in Ostdeutschland schweige ich hier sehr bewusst.)
Daher stellte sich in Westdeutschland die Frage, ob man - in dem durch das Grundgesetz föderalisierten - Fischereirecht Fischereischeine einführt und wenn ja, zu welchem Zweck. In der Nachkriegssituation war allgemein der Fischbestand in den Binnengewässern aufgrund der Kriegseinwirkungen sehr schlecht und aufgrund der allgemeinen Nahrungsmittelknappheit, es war die Hoch-Zeit der "Kochtopffischer", der Angeldruck vergleichsweise hoch. Nicht selten kam es zu akuten Bestandsproblemen. Die meisten Bundesländer sahen daher Regulierungsbedarf. Ich gebe zu, dass die Angelverbände in Sorge um den Erhalt "ihrer Gewässer" ihr Schärflein dazu beigetragen haben dürften. Also wurde der allgemeine Zugang zur Angelei erneut über einen Fischereischein geregelt, diesmal nicht als Kollektivierungsinstrument, sondern aus dem Ansatz der Bestandsförderung, also als Regulierungsinstrument. Da an einer "Auslese kraft Kaufkraft", also über den Preis im Nachkriegsdeutschland nicht zu denken war und dieses auch nicht in das gesellschaftliche Bild der Zeit gepasst hätte, der Ansatz aber gleichwohl individuell sein musste, sollten die Fischereischeine die ambitionierten, kenntnisreichen und deswegen potenziell auch schonender vorgehenden Angler von den besagten Kochtopf- und Gelegenheitsanglern trennen. Und deswegen haben die meisten Länder die Fachkunde in den Kanon der notwendigen Befähigungen aufgenommen. Im Laufe der jahrzehnte hat sich dieses System immer mehr verfeinert, wobei allerdings auch Phasen der Vereinfachungen und Erleichterungen vorkamen. 

Nach heutiger Erkenntnis reagieren in Binnengewässer Bestände überaus empfindlich auf den Befischungsdruck. Der ist übrigens in Deutschland um ein Vielfaches höher als in den skandinavischen Ländern. Für die künftige Regulierung des Gewässerzugangs darf das nicht vollkommen außer Betracht bleiben. Zumal es nach wie vor nicht _den _Angler gibt, sondern eine Vielzahl von Motivationen zum Angeln: zum Spaß, zur kontrollierten Entnahme, zum "Fleischmachen" oder einfach nur zum Naturgenuß... Alles mag seine Berechtigung haben, darüber befindet sogar der Gesetzgeber bekanntlich. Die Frage ist, ob es angesichts dieser unterschiedlichen Herangehensweisen mit ihren völlig unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen auf die unterschiedlichen Gewässertypen und Fischarten tatsächlich ein generelles Freiangeln geben sollte - und wie lange in einem solchen Fall das Angeln in Ermangelung von Fangchancen noch attraktiv bliebe. Wollte man es einmal politisch formulieren, dann ginge es um die Frage, ob wir den Liberalismus wollen oder seine Überspannung zur Regelungslosigkeit. Von letzterem habe ich, nach den letzten Jahren, ehrlich gesagt, die Rußnase ziemlich voll.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber von Dir ziemlicher Unfug, nämlich der Vergleich Seegurken mit anderen Gurken.
> 
> 1.) Der Fischereischein als Befähigungsnachweis bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Stoff einer Prüfung, sondern auch auf die Befähigung zum Angeln aufgrund des Vorliegens physischer und charakterlicher Eignung (das ist übrigens bei der Fahrerlaubnis, oder wer sich da wieder rubbelt, beim Gewerbeschein auch so). Das Argument, dass es FS ohne Prüfungen gab, geht also fehl.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Und jetzt willst du dem armen Kerl (oder der Kerlette) den Arbeitsplatz weg nehmen?


 
Jetzt muss ich aber wieder Thomas beispringen. Gerade nicht so große Landesverbände, die in das Kurs- und Prüfungsgeschäft eingestiegen sind, erzielen idR dadurch auch kleinere bis mittlere Überschüsse, die sie über die Jahre auch als feste Größe in den Finanzstrukturen ihrer Haushalte einplanen. Die "Alten" unterweisen die "Jungen" - und weil die Teilnehmer nicht automatisch Beitragszahler sind, gibt es als Gegenleistung einen Obolus, der die Mitgliedsbeiträge stabil zu halten hilft. Ob es immer für einen hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiter reicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Natürlich könnten sich die Verbände auch anders mit Geldern ausstatten, und das tun sie ja auch. 
Zweifelhaft wird das "System" allerdings ein wenig bei jenen Einnahmen, die die Verbände als "Beliehene" beziehen, also insbesondere dann, wenn sie Prüfungen abnehmen. Dann müssten den Prüfungsgebühren nämlich Verwaltungskosten in gleicher Höhe gegenüber stehen. Ich habe keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass das in VDSF-Organisationen nicht der Fall ist (für den DAV kann ich mangels Kenntnis nicht sprechen), aber darauf achten sollten die Verbände auf jeden Fall. 
Die Größenordnung von 10% der Einnahmen/ Ausgaben (???) aus dem Ausbildungswesen sagt ja zunächst gar nichts aus - und auch der Hinweis auf die Finanzierung des Hauptamtlichen, die ja auch aus den übrigen 90% der Einnahmen erfolgen wird, ist eher Stimmungsmache. Denn der Anteil trifft keine Aussage, über die ungenutzten Einnahmepotenziale oder über Einsparungsmöglichkeiten bei den Ausgaben, wenn man die Situation verändern möchte. Wahrscheinlich wäre jedoch eine Reduzierung auf Null für die Mitglieder beitragsrelevant. 
Viel wichtiger erscheint mir die Frage, ob die Kosten für die (vorgeschriebenen) Voraussetzungen für den Fischereischein angemessen sind. Da muss man klar sagen, dass die finanzielle Hürde für den Eintritt in das Anglerdasein - je nach Bundesland verschieden - relativ hoch sind und sicher auch manchen Interessenten abschrecken können und werden. An der Stelle muss man aber festhalten, dass die Prüfungs- und Verwaltungsgebühren i.a.R. durch die Bundesländer festgesetzt werden. Es stellt sich also nicht so sehr die Frage, ob sich Verbände durch das Prüfungswesen schadlos halten, sondern ob die Bundesländer für den "Zutritt zur Anglerschaft", der ja meist in jungen Jahren stattfindet, nicht deutlich attraktive, d.h. deutlich preiswertere Angebote schaffen können (zumal die Landeshaushalte von diesen Einnahmen wesentlich weniger abhängig sind als die der Landesverbände...). Das wäre in der Tat einmal eine lohnende Diskussion -  anders als die eher läppische Frage, ob der Touri-Schein einen Massenzustrom auf die Anglerschaft bringt. Wie so häufig: ohne differenzierte Betrachtung kommt man bei der Sache nicht weiter.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 

Innerhalb von 16 Minuten hast Du meinen langen, sehr langen Text gelesen, verstanden, verarbeitet und in der gleichen Zeit auch noch drei vernichtende Kommentare von absoluter Treffsicherheit gepostet.
Reife Leistung, wer so schnell lesen, denken und parieren kann, der muss einfach absolutistisch Recht haben. 

Soll ich jetzt zur Abwechselung mal etwas schreiben, was Dir gefällt - oder machst Du das schon lieber alleine?


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

du kannst von mir aus schreiben was du willst.
all deine argumente bezüglich ner prüfungspflicht kann man locker wiederlegen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Der Fischereischein als Befähigungsnachweis bezieht sich nicht nur auf den Stoff einer Prüfung, sondern auch auf die Befähigung zum Angeln aufgrund des Vorliegens physischer und charakterlicher Eignung


Grüße aus der Praxis in den Elfenbeinturm:
Als ich vor 36 Jahren das erste Mal nen "blauen" Schein kaufen musste, war die einzige "Befähigung", die eine Rolle gespielt hat, die, ob ich bezahlen konnte (waren, glaub ich, damals 5 DM)...

Da wir hier in der Diskussion um den anglerfeindlichen VDSF-Landesverband-SH sind:
Die habens gut da, die Fischköppe - nicht weit nach Dänmemark, ebenso die Urlauber..

Komisch, dass das folgende zu stimmen scheint, wobei in halb Deutschalnd, in (fast) ganz Europa und dem Rest der Welt bewiesen wird, dass das alles einfacher UND anglerfreundlich geht:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sarkasmus an:
> 
> Am teutschen Wesen muss die Welt genesen!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoddl (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> du kannst von mir aus schreiben was du willst.
> all deine argumente bezüglich ner prüfungspflicht kann man locker wiederlegen.
> 
> antonio


Gilt aber ebenso für die Argumente zur Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht. 
Da hilft auch kein rosaroter Blick gen benachbarter Länder, wenn man sich von dort nur die Rosinchen pickt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nicht unrichtig, man braucht nicht ins Ausland gucken - es würde schon reichen, wenn die Verbände in Deutschland statt auf ausgrenzen und Kohle machen zu setzen, sich darauf einigen könnten, das anglerfreundlichste geltende deutsche Landesrecht überall in Deutschland durchsetzen zu wollen, statt Erleichterungen wie die anglerfeindliche VDSF-Verband in SH auch noch zu bekämpfen..

Also prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln (Brandenburg), problemlose, mehrfach verlängerbare Tourischeine auch für Einheimische (MeckPomm) etc...

Oder gleich das niedersächsische Gesetz, nachdem auch heute (leider nicht in der Durchführung, nur an wenigen Gewässern möglich, aber immerhin) Personalausweis und Erlaubnisschein genügen...

Dafür braucht man nicht ins Ausland gucken, das stimmt ..
;-)))

Man muss nur die anglerfeindlichen Verbände im Inland in Gang bringen.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Das hier wieder in die Diskussion um den Sinn der Prüfung als Hauptthema abgeglitten wird, finde ich Schade, lenkt es doch vom eigentlichen Versagen des Verbandes ab.

Dann erlaube ich mir allerdings auch zur Aufhellung einen kurzen Kommentar hierzu:



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls kann nicht erkennen, welchen Sinn ein Fischereischein macht, der keinen Befähigungsnachweis beinhaltet. Bestenfalls für eine wie auch immer ausgestaltete Heranführungsphase. Oder übersehe ich da etwas? Was sollte denn dann mit dem Schein bescheinigt werden? Lust aufs Angeln?



Der Fischereischein ohne Prüfung hat viele Jahrzehnte außerordentlich Sinn gemacht.

Man muss immerhin mit Lichtbild zum Amt und den Schein beantragen. Das setzt schonmal ein gewisses gesteigertes Grundinteresse am Anglen voraus und verhindert spontane Bierlaunenfischerei.

Der Fischereischein dient als Quittung für die bezahlte Gebühr der Fischereiabgabe.

Der Fischereischein ist personalisiert. Er kann im Falle groben Vergehens eingezogen und bei der Behörde mit einem Sperrvermerk versehen werden.

Das hat, je nach BL unterschiedlich, bis in die 80er bestens funktioniert. So viel Bürokratie wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. 

Wenn nun der Gesetzgeber der Meinung ist, dass man auch ohne Fischereischein fischen darf, dann negiert er den Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutzgesetz und zwingend notwendiger Anglerprüfung. 


Und worum es hier eigentlich geht:

Und wenn ein Verein oder Verband Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt, dann hat er das als gemeinnützige Institution an* jeden* zu tun, der die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt und gegen den keine persönlichen Umstände sprechen.


----------



## antonio (6. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Gilt aber ebenso für die Argumente zur Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht.
> Da hilft auch kein rosaroter Blick gen benachbarter Länder, wenn man sich von dort nur die Rosinchen pickt.



ich gucki gar nicht mal in benachbarte länder.
das geht hier auch sind zwar noch die ausnahme  aber immerhin es werden immer mehr.
und was war den bevor es die prüfung hier gab?
oja ich weiß da wurde alles in grund und boden geritten.
und was ist mit denen die nen schein ohne prüfung haben, wollt ihr denen allen die befähigung absprechen?
und wenn dann son bullshit kommt mit der schein  weist die charakterliche befähigung nach, da kann man nur drüber lachen.
meinen blick kannst du gar nicht beurteilen, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, der ist klarer denn je.

antonio|wavey:


----------



## Zoddl (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> ich gucki gar nicht mal in benachbarte länder.
> das geht hier auch sind zwar noch die ausnahme  aber immerhin es werden immer mehr.
> Der befristete und eingeschränkte Tourischein an den *grossen* Gewässern geht hier stellenweise, aber nicht das uneingeschränkte, prüfungsfreie Angeln an *allen* Gewässern.
> Vom (tradiertem?) Stockrecht mal abgesehen...
> ...


Der Punkt mit der charakterlichen Eignung/Befähigung... das ist mir auch zu abstrakt. Möglicherweise war wohl etwas anderes gemeint.

Den Leuten, die ihren Schein vor vielen Angeljahren noch ohne Prüfung bekommen haben, diesen wird wohl niemand ihre Befähigung absprechen. Schon gar nicht ich! Darum gehts mir auch gar nicht.

Aber im Gegensatz zu damals:
- sind mittlerweile viel mehr Angler am Wasser unterwegs 
-> Wäre wünschenswert, wenn auch weiterhin einige davon mehr wüssten als Rute-Schnur-Haken-Wurm=Fisch. Das gilt beim Watangeln, bei Futterkampagnen und z.B. beim Zusammenhang Zielfisch-Gewässergrösse-"Anglereinfluss"

- sind mittlerweile viel mehr weitere Interessengruppen (Vögler, Taucher, Kanuten) am Wasser unterwegs
-> Und jeder vertritt dort seine eigene Interessen. Wäre wünschenswert, wenn der Angler mehr zu sagen hat, als "Ich will doch nur Angeln!?".

- sind (nur Vermutung beim Verhalten einiger Angler am Wasser) an stark überlaufenen Gewässern/Gebieten viel weniger Angler bereit, dir als Neuling zu zeigen, wie Angeln "funktioniert"
-> Das ist wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung! Aus früheren Zeiten kenne ich nur einen Platzhirsch, heute begegne ich wesentlich mehr. Zudem ist der Ton an stark frequentierten Gewässern... etwas anders.

- spielt der ganze Schutzkram eine wesentlich grössere Rolle
-> Schön, wenn ich als Angler zumindest am Rande etwas Ahnung davon habe.

- zeigen "Angelprofis", Printmedien und deren Videos + Geräteindustrie, wie man effektiv Geld verbrennt, aber nicht wie man angelt
-> Und hier entsteht der allergrösste Mist oder wird ungeniert verbreitet, auf den leider auch geprüfte Angler hereinfallen! Ob das die "Laichqualität" grosser Fische ist, das ethische Predigen von C&R, die notwendigen Ruten zum Dropshotten für die Flüsse klein-etwas grösser-mittelklein-haarklein, die wochenlang notwendige Futterkampagne mit Wunderboilie XY + f(x)=Kilo-Partikel... etc.


Soll heissen:
Zu der Zeit, in der prüfungsfreies Angeln möglich war, lagen ganz andere Rahmenbedingungen vor, die sich so richtig mit der heutigen (oder den letzten knapp 20Jahren) kaum vergleichen lassen. 
Ich persönlich (das ist ein Angriffspunkt) finde:
- Angeln kann auch heute noch jeder, ohne zuvor eine Pflichtprüfung abgelegt zu haben
- Angeln dürfen sollte jeder, der angeln möchte. Immer und überall.
- Zum Ausüben der Angelei bedarf es keines Fachwissens, da reichen praxisbezogene Kenntnisse vollkommen aus.
- Jeder ist in der Lage, sich bzgl des Angelns, regelkonform zu Verhalten.
Aber, jeder der angeln gehen möchte, sollte sich bewusst sein, was er da genau tut! Angeln ist nunmal immer noch kein Sport, sondern ein Nutzen mit Verschleisserscheinungen der Natur. Dagegen mögen kurzfristig neue, innovative und gut beworbene Köder helfen, langfristig gibts aber andere Probleme zu bewältigen. Einiges kann man per Fangbeschränkung regeln... muss aber auch praktisch funktionieren, was nicht in allen Fällen möglich ist!


Und um endlich mal den Bogen zu dem mir nicht verständlichen  Streitthema zu bekommen:
Der SH-LV und dessen Vereine ist der Bewirtschafter derer Gewässer. Indirekt könnte und müsste man auch die Küstengewässer hinzuzählen, wenn man die Besatzmassnahmen mit zb Meerforellen hinzurechnen würde. Anders gesagt ist von den Vereinen und dem LV in der Vergangenheit eine Menge Arbeit und Geld geflossen, um die Gewässer (und Küste) auf den aktuell vorherrschenden Zustand zu bekommen.
Auf welcher Grundlage möchte denn die für die aktuelle Legislaturperidode befristet gewählte schwarz/gelbe LR den Tourischein für SH? 
Weil diejenigen, welche die Gewässer für (nahezu) lau hegen, hierfür breite Zustimmung signalisiert haben?
Weil sie ein dazu passendes Programm für Kontrollen in Petto hat?
Weils Kohle bringt, weils "andere" auch machen?
Nicht das ich etwas gegen einen Tourischein in SH hätte! Aber mir scheint als hätte das Land hier die Basis, den LV und seine Vereine, schlicht vergessen "mitzunehmen"! Fast wie bei ner Fusion...

...sorry, ist spät geworden, ich muss ins Bett!


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Der SH-LV und dessen Vereine ist der Bewirtschafter derer Gewässer.


Das ist der genau der eigentliche Punkt, gut erkannt.

Die real existierenden Verbände sind nunmal Verbände der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler..

Und zwar im Falle des  LSFV-SH ein Bewirtschafterverband, der als gemeinnützig gelten will, aber sogar Angler von seinen Gewässern ausschliesst, welche die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllen, um in SH legal angeln zu dürfen...

So ein Verband darf in meinen Augen nicht weiter von Staatsgeldern (sei es durch Steuererleichterung óder direkte Zuwendungen) profitieren und müsste die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren..

Auch das ist der Grund, warum ich immer sage, wir brauchen endlich richtige Anglerverbände für Angler und nicht nur Verbände der Bewirtschafter...

Weil die Interessen nicht immer die gleichen sind und viele Verbände und Vereine sich zwar gemeinnützig nennen, aber eher an der Ausgrenzung von Anglern und Abschottung der Gewässer arbeiten.



PS:
Zu Deiner Anmerkung mit den "Teppichen verschimmelter Boilies":
Eine bisher unbewiesene Behauptung des Hamburger VDSF, wo die angeblichen Beweisfotos plötzlich verschwunden sind.. 
Und gerade der Hamburger Verband tut sich ja immer wieder durch immer neue Ideen gegen Angler hervor (Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen ihr erinnert euch? Aktuell komplettes Spinnfischverbot während Zanderschonzeit) und ist zudem nicht mal in der Lage, auf der regulären HV das Präsidium entlastet zu kriegen wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten.

Und massenweise Boilies, werden die wirklich von *ungeprüften* Anglern in Hamburg vewendet, die dort gar nicht angeln dürfen?? 

Oder nicht doch eher von den so vorbildlichen geprüften, und auch "gemeinnützigen"  aus Vereinen und Verbänden?
#c#c#c

Auch in Hamburg würde ich die Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes da bezweifeln, auch wenn er sie juristisch (noch) hat..


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

zoddl, der tourischein gilt aber nicht überall mit einschränkungen nicht immer nur von einem bl ausgehen.

nicht immer nur die ddr hernehmen, auch in der brd ging es ohne prüfung.einfach schein kaufen und fertig.

und was haben verschimmelte boilieteppiche die wenn es denn so ist, von geprüften produziert wurden, mit der sache zu tun?

und wieviele leute bereit sind mir als neuling etwas zu zeigen ist vollkommen wumpe, auch mit prüfung haben die meisten nicht viel ahnung und stehen bezüglich des wissens genau so da wie ein ungeprüfter.
das erlebt man tagtäglich praktisch und sieht es hier an den fragen.

Zitat:

"Zu der Zeit, in der prüfungsfreies Angeln möglich war, lagen ganz andere Rahmenbedingungen vor, die sich so richtig mit der heutigen (oder den letzten knapp 20Jahren) kaum vergleichen lassen.


nur was haben die mit ner prüfung zu tun.hier hat der vdsf vor dem naturschutz gekuscht und mit der prüfung ein instrument geschaffen, was scheinheilig ist

Ich persönlich (das ist ein Angriffspunkt) finde:
- Angeln kann auch heute noch jeder, ohne zuvor eine Pflichtprüfung abgelegt zu haben

richtig

- Angeln dürfen sollte jeder, der angeln möchte. Immer und überall.

richtig

- Zum Ausüben der Angelei bedarf es keines Fachwissens, da reichen praxisbezogene Kenntnisse vollkommen aus.

richtig

- Jeder ist in der Lage, sich bzgl des Angelns, regelkonform zu Verhalten.

richtig und wenn er es nicht tut müssen sanktionen folgen

Aber, jeder der angeln gehen möchte, sollte sich bewusst sein, was er da genau tut! Angeln ist nunmal immer noch kein Sport, sondern ein Nutzen mit Verschleisserscheinungen der Natur. Dagegen mögen kurzfristig neue, innovative und gut beworbene Köder helfen, langfristig gibts aber andere Probleme zu bewältigen. Einiges kann man per Fangbeschränkung regeln... muss aber auch praktisch funktionieren, was nicht in allen Fällen möglich ist!"

das a und o sind eben funktionierende kontrollen und eben auch im falle eines falles sanktionen die wirkung zeigen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

antonio:
Das mit der Prüfung ist doch wumpe...

Der Landesverband und die Vereine des LSFV-SH kassieren als gemeinnützige Organisationen Steuererleichterungen und teilweise auch direkte Zuwendungen aus Steuermitteln.

Statt dann dafür zu sorgen, dass auch die Gemeinschaft was davon hat, wenn die aus Steuergeldern subventioniert werden, schliessen sie hier Angler aus, welche die gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen zum angeln in SH laut Fischereigesetz erfüllen.

Und dafür (auch noch wegen anderer Dinge, wir sind da dran) sollte solchen Verbänden und Vereinen die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen werden.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

das hängt alles miteinander zusammen trennen kann man das nicht so richtig.
auch die prüfung ist ne art ausschluß/selektion, was nicht sein muß.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Der Punkt:
Der "gemeinnützige" Verband/Verein schliesst bewusst Angler aus, die ja laut Gesetz da legal angeln dürften!!! - inkl. aller "Ausleseprozesse"..

Und dafür dann als "gemeinnützige" Organisation Steuergelder zu kassieren, das geht in meinen Augen nicht.

Und das hat nix mit der Prüfung zu tun - die haben ja einen gültigen Schein zum legalen Angeln, eben ohne Prüfung...


Dass die Prüfung auch in meinen Augen Unfug ist, brauche ich hier nicht weiter auszuführen.

Hat aber hier mit dem Thema nix zu tun!

Dass hier Steuergelder benutzt werden, um Leute, die das laut Gesetz dürften, vom Angeln auszuschliessen und somit Steuergelder von der Gemeinschaft zu nutzen, um die Gewässer für sich alleine zu behalten und andere Berechtigte  auszuschliessen, die das rechtlich auch dürften, das ist in meinen Augen die Schweinerei.. ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Und um endlich mal den Bogen zu dem mir nicht verständlichen  Streitthema zu bekommen:
> Der SH-LV und dessen Vereine ist der Bewirtschafter derer Gewässer. Indirekt könnte und müsste man auch die Küstengewässer hinzuzählen, wenn man die Besatzmassnahmen mit zb Meerforellen hinzurechnen würde. Anders gesagt ist von den Vereinen und dem LV in der Vergangenheit eine Menge Arbeit und Geld geflossen, um die Gewässer (und Küste) auf den aktuell vorherrschenden Zustand zu bekommen.
> Auf welcher Grundlage möchte denn die für die aktuelle Legislaturperidode befristet gewählte schwarz/gelbe LR den Tourischein für SH?
> Weil diejenigen, welche die Gewässer für (nahezu) lau hegen, hierfür breite Zustimmung signalisiert haben?
> ...



Moin Zoddl,

fast alle Argumente pro Anglerprüfung kommen doch im Grunde aus dem Fehlverhalten bereits geprüfter Angler. 

Die Zahl ungeprüfter Angler an unseren Gewässern ist doch gegen die der geprüften verschwindend gering. Diese können somit doch in keinster Weise verantwortlich für irgendwelche wiederkehrenden Mißstände größeren Ausmaßes sein.

Das Land hat auch keineswegs vergessen, den Verband "mitzunehmen". Dieser war von Anfang an in die Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes einbezogen und hat auch seinen Standpunkt vertreten können. Damit ist er, trotz energischer Intervention, gescheitert. Wenn man sich auf der einen Seite bei unsinnigen Beschlüssen von Vereinen und Verbänden auf die demokratischen Regeln beruft, dann gilt das auch, wenn es mal nicht nach der Nase des Vereines/Verbandes geht. 

Der Gesetzgeber hat den Inhaber des Touristenscheins befristet mit dem Inhaber des Fischereischeins gleichgestellt. 

Der Verband/viele Vereine, versuchen nun die Absicht des Gesetzgebers durch ein Selektionsverfahren auszuhebeln, welches nicht auf juristischen, sondern auf ideologischen Grundlagen beruht.

Wie ich schon vorher erwähnt habe, können solche ideologische Grundlagen z.B. der Besitz des regulären Fischereischeins sein. Es kann aber auch Religion, Hautfarbe, Abstammung, sexuelle Orientierung, Nachweis des Besuchs eines Erste-Hilfe-Kursus, oder Barttragen sein.

*Der Gesetzgeber hat den Inhaber des Touristenscheins mit dem des Fischereischeins gleichgestellt. *

Ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht, spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Die pauschale Ausgrenzung einer Menschengruppe, die juristisch zugangsberechtigt ist, ist mehr als bedenklich und widerspricht in hohem Maße dem Anspruch der Gemeinnützigkeit. Ich bin als juristischer Laie nicht in der Lage zu beurteilen, ob es sich nicht sogar um einen Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz handelt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kannst Du Dich nicht rauswinden.
> 
> *Wenn* ein Verein/Verband Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt, dann muss er *alle* die vom Grundsatz her berechtigt sind einen solchen zu lösen, gleich behandeln.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, so ist das leider nicht, jeder Verein kann das für sich so einschränken, wie er es will und wie es die Mitglieder beschließen.

Gemeinnützigkeit hat nicht das als Aussage, was viele aus dem Wort herleiten, es hat nichts mit Allgemeingut oder der Allgemeinheit oder dem allgemeinen Nutzen mehr zu tun, wie es gerne einige hätten. Gemeinnützigkeit beruht heute Ausschließlich noch auf die steuerbegünsigten Zwecke der Abgabenordnung, das ist die Realität.

und diese Zwecke sind folgende, wovon nicht alle, sondern lediglich ein Tatbestand der Liste erfüllt sein muss:



> *§ 52 Gemeinnützige Zwecke*
> 
> (1) Eine Körperschaft verfolgt gemeinnützige Zwecke, wenn ihre Tätigkeit darauf gerichtet ist, die Allgemeinheit auf materiellem, geistigem oder sittlichem Gebiet selbstlos zu fördern. Eine Förderung der Allgemeinheit ist nicht gegeben, wenn der Kreis der Personen, dem die Förderung zugute kommt, fest abgeschlossen ist, zum Beispiel Zugehörigkeit zu einer Familie oder zur Belegschaft eines Unternehmens, oder infolge seiner Abgrenzung, insbesondere nach räumlichen oder beruflichen Merkmalen, dauernd nur klein sein kann. Eine Förderung der Allgemeinheit liegt nicht allein deswegen vor, weil eine Körperschaft ihre Mittel einer Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts zuführt.
> (2) Unter den Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 sind als Förderung der Allgemeinheit anzuerkennen:1.die Förderung von Wissenschaft und Forschung;
> ...


 




Aus diesem Grund bekommt man ja auch einen Bescheid über die Gemeinnützigkeit vom Finanzamt, die da genau drauf abzielt, hier einmal der Inhalt unserer Gemeinnützigkeitsbescheinigung:



> Die Körperschaft ............... dient nach der eingereichten Satzung ausschließlich und unmittelbar steuerbegünstigten
> gemeinnützigen Zwecken im Sinne der §§ 51 ff AO und gehört zu den in § 5 Abs. 1 Nr. 9 KSIG bezeichneten​
> Körperschaften Personenverenigungen und Vermögensmassen.


 
Und Bei Angelvereinen besteht diese dann aus folgendem Punkt:​




> Die Körperschaft fördert folgende gemeinnützige Zwecke:
> Landschaftspflege, Natur- und Umweltschutz​52 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr.(n) 8 AO


 
Gemeinnützigkeit ist also lediglich noch ein Begriff für steuerbegünstigte Zwecke, mehr nicht.

Und aus diesem Grund müssen Vereine in ihrer Satzung folgenden Text mit änhnlich lautendem Inhalt haben:



> *Gemeinnützigkeit, Neutralität*​
> 1. Der Verein verfolgt ausschließlich und unmittelbar gemeinnützige Zwecke im Sinne
> ​​des Abschnittes​
> "Steuerbegünstigte Zwecke" der Abgabenordnung​
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Vollkommen richtig, vor allem dieser Punkt:


> 1) Eine Körperschaft verfolgt gemeinnützige Zwecke, wenn ihre Tätigkeit darauf gerichtet ist, die Allgemeinheit auf materiellem, geistigem oder sittlichem Gebiet selbstlos zu fördern. Eine Förderung der Allgemeinheit ist nicht gegeben, wenn der Kreis der Personen, dem die Förderung zugute kommt, fest abgeschlossen ist, zum Beispiel Zugehörigkeit zu einer Familie oder zur Belegschaft eines Unternehmens, oder infolge seiner Abgrenzung, insbesondere nach räumlichen oder beruflichen Merkmalen, dauernd nur klein sein kann


Hier wird versucht die Allgemeinheit auszuschliessen, obwohl diese legal da angeln dürften.

Von selbstlos kann keine Rede sein, sondern nur von eigennützig, da die versuchen, die Gewässer möglichst ausschliesslich alleine zu nutzen und andere legal dazu Berechtigte auszuschliessen.

Damit müsste in meinen Augen der steuerliche Status der Gemeinützigkeit aberkannt werden.

Da ich kein Jurist bin, werden wir uns nach erfolgter "Fusion"  um diese Dinge kümmern und bei den Stellen nachfragen, die das wissen müssen (Finanzämter, Ministerien)..


Da es dann nur noch einen Dachverband gibt, unter dessen Regularien dann auch ALLE Landesverbände fallen, wird man da dann auch die Regularien des VDSF zum Thema Wettfischen abklären müssen, dass dieser mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium ausgekaspert hat.

Denn diese gelten dann anch einer Fusion für alle Landesverbände und alle angeschlossenen Vereine.

Genauso wie eben die Frage sich stellt, in wie weit es steuerlich förderbar sein soll durch Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn das benutzt wird, um eine möglichst große Zahl der Allgemeinheit auszuschliessen, obwohl diese rechtlich berechtigt wären..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, vor allem dieser Punkt:
> 
> Hier wird versucht die Allgemeinheit auszuschliessen, obwohl diese legal da angeln dürften.
> 
> Damit müsste der steuerliche Status der Gemeinützigkeit aberkannt werden.


 
Eben gerade nicht, weil die Verein und Verbände diese Gewässer entweder gepachtet oder gekauft haben, das ist genau in dem Moment kein Allgemeingut mehr, sondern vom Verpächter der Allgemeinheit entzogen, nicht vom Verband oder Verein.

Eine andere Geschichte wäre es, wenn im Pachtvertrag fest verankert wäre, dass man "Jedermann" Zugang zum Gewässer ermöglichen muss. Dann würde aber niemand dieses Gewässer pachten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> sondern vom Verpächter der Allgemeinheit entzogen,


Und daher kann ein Pächter in meinen Augen nicht gemeinnützig sein, der das Gewässer der Allgemeinheit entzieht..
Vor allem nicht aus (auch meinen!!) Steuermitteln gefördert..

Das ist keine juristische Betrachtung meinerseits, sondern nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Das werden wir dann zu gegebener Zeit wie gesagt mit den Leuten abklären, die das wissen müssen in Ministerien, Behörden, Finanzämtern, Parteien etc..

Damit man dann dort zumindest diskutieren kann, wie eigennützig hier Steuergelder der Allgemeinheit verschwendet werden, um Gewässer der Allgemeinheit zu entziehen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Damit man dann dort zumindest diskutieren kann, wie eigennützig hier Steuergelder der Allgemeinheit verschwendet werden, um Gewässer der Allgemeinheit zu entziehen..


 
Was für Steuergelder werden da verschwendet????

Die Allgemeinheit profitiert ja immer noch davon, weil ja die Pachtgebühren dem Land und somit der Allgemeinheit zukommen.

Und nur mal so zur Info, in den Vereinen die eigene Gewässer haben ist es Vereinszweck, das Gewässer gekauft oder gepachtet bzw. diese Vertäge erhalten werden. Und das ist alles im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit von den Finanzämtern geprüft und abgesegnet.:m

Ich bin gespannt, wie die sich über eure Anfragen amysieren...|rolleyes

Ich glaube, ihr verrennt euch da langsam immer mehr.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Eben gerade nicht, weil die Verein und Verbände diese Gewässer entweder gepachtet oder gekauft haben, das ist genau in dem Moment kein Allgemeingut mehr, sondern vom Verpächter der Allgemeinheit entzogen, nicht vom Verband oder Verein.
> 
> Eine andere Geschichte wäre es, wenn im Pachtvertrag fest verankert wäre, dass man "Jedermann" Zugang zum Gewässer ermöglichen muss. Dann würde aber niemand dieses Gewässer pachten.



Je nach Bundesland wird entweder im Fischereigesetz und/oder im Pachtvertrag und/oder per Erlass festgelegt, dass der Inhaber oder Pächter des Fischereirechts das Gewässer entweder selbst (Berufsfischer) nutzen oder die Nutzung anderen per meist kontingentierter Anzahl Erlaubnisscheine übertragen muss.

Das kann bei kleineren Gewöässern schon durch die Anzahl der Vereinsmitglieder erreicht werden, so dass gar keine Erlaubnisscheine an Vereinsfremde ausgegeben werden dürfen.

Dürfen/müssen Erlaubnisscheine ausgegeben werden, so müssen diese dem berechtigten Personenkreis ohne pauschale Einschränkungen ausgestellt werden. 

Eine Verweigerung der Erlaubnis für Touristenscheininhaber bei gleichzeitiger, unselektierter Ausgabe an Fischereischeininhaber ist in meinen Augen gesetzeswidrig und einklagbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ich bin gespannt, wie die sich über eure Anfragen amysieren...



Wenn die sich amüsieren, gut,..

Wenn nicht, sehen wir weiter..

Zudem gibt es diesbezüglich (s.o.) noch viele weitere Ansatzpunkte, für die VDSF ja selber gesorgt hat, um den Verbänden die Gemeinützigkeit auch juristisch aberkennen zu können..


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich muss mich da dem Dorschgreifer anschließen. Ihr verrennt euch.

Die Vereine grenzen nicht aus, wenn sie eine Prüfung verlangen, obwohl es einen Touristenschein gibt. Sie fordern nur einen Standard, der in dem angesprochenen Bereich oberhalb der gesetzlichen Anforderungen liegt. 

Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden sie damit nicht ansatzweise.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eine Verweigerung der Erlaubnis für Touristenscheininhaber bei gleichzeitiger, unselektierter Ausgabe an Fischereischeininhaber ist in meinen Augen gesetzeswidrig und einklagbar.


 
Na dann klag mal los, ich bin höllisch gespannt.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da dem Dorschgreifer anschließen. Ihr verrennt euch.
> 
> Die Vereine grenzen nicht aus, wenn sie eine Prüfung verlangen, obwohl es einen Touristenschein gibt. Sie fordern nur einen Standard, der in dem angesprochenen Bereich oberhalb der gesetzlichen Anforderungen liegt.
> 
> Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden sie damit nicht ansatzweise.


Wird man sehen - ich weiss es nicht und muss und werde daher bei kompetenten Stellen nachfragen und solche Gedanken eben mal in Umlauf bringen..

Vor allem auch angesichts dessen, dass viele Landesverbände in der Politik gar nicht mehr gut angesehen sind ..

Nicht nur in SH, auch z. B. in Thüringen oder bei mir in B-W wird die Politik sicher gerne Diskussionen aufnehmen, um die Stellung der Bewirtschaftungsverbände zu hinterfragen und ihr handeln gegen die Interessen der Angler und auch nicht zuletzt des Staates zumindest teilweise einzudämmen und auf ein verträgliches Maß zu stutzen....

Aber lasst jetzt erstmal die Fusion genannte Zerschlagung des DAV geschehen, so dass es dann gar keinen Verband mehr gibt, der wenigstens noch ansatzweise Anglerinteressen mal vertreten hat..

Denn dann kriegt man das in einem Aufwasch hin und muss nicht immer wie jetzt nach verschiedenen Dach- und Landesverbänden differenzieren..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Ich muss mich da dem Dorschgreifer anschließen. Ihr verrennt euch.
> 
> Die Vereine grenzen nicht aus, wenn sie eine Prüfung verlangen, obwohl es einen Touristenschein gibt. Sie fordern nur einen Standard, der in dem angesprochenen Bereich oberhalb der gesetzlichen Anforderungen liegt.
> 
> Ihre Gemeinnützigkeit gefährden sie damit nicht ansatzweise.


 

Danke, wenigstens Du hast es verstanden.#6

Und wenn Du das schon prüfen lässt Thomas, dann lass doch auch gleich mal prüfen, ob es legal, das die Länder an einigen Stränden Angelverbote verhängen und die Gemeinden auf den Seebrücken und an Strandabschnitten....

Touristenfischereischeine in die Welt bringen, aber das Angeln in den Urlaubsgebieten verbieten..., das geht ja mal gar nicht....:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Und wenn Du das schon prüfen lässt Thomas, dann lass doch auch gleich mal prüfen, ob es legal, das die Länder an einigen Stränden Angelverbote verhängen und die Gemeinden auf den Seebrücken und an Strandabschnitten....
> 
> Touristenfischereischeine in die Welt bringen, aber das Angeln in den Urlaubsgebieten verbieten..., das geht ja mal gar nicht....


Seh ich ähnlich wie Du.

Allerdings hat man bei Seebrücken das Problem, dass andere Menschen durch Angler gefährdet werden können, so dass hier ein Verbot während der Saison tagsüber sicherlich andenkbar wäre.

Bei Stränden bin ich ganz klar der Meinung, dass es schutzbedürftige Gebiete gibt - dann müssen aber ALLE und nicht nur Angler ausgesperrt werden. 

Auch wenn das OT war, das dazu..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Allerdings hat man bei Seebrücken das Problem, dass andere Menschen durch Angler gefährdet werden können, so dass hier ein Verbot während der Saison tagsüber sicherlich andenkbar wäre.
> 
> ..


 
Auch an allen anderen Gewässern gehen Touristen Spazieren, die wären dort genau so gefährdet, wie auf den Brücken oder sonstwo..., das ist für mich absolut kein Argument.

Mann kann als Politiker oder Behörde nicht Dinge in die Welt bringen, diese dann selbst einschränken und von anderen verlangen, dass die alles zulassen müssen. Genau das haben wir den Politikern vorgeworfen..., eine Antwort auf unsere Fragen hatten sie aber nicht....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Doch, das sehe ich anders.
Seebrücken etc. sind einfach räumlich zu begrenzt ohne Ausweichmöglichkeit für Nichtangler, was unter normalen Angelbedingungen an den meisten Gewässern ja kein Problem darstellt.

Da kann der Spaziergänger genügend Abstand halten, macht ers nicht ists sein Problem.
Das ist aber auf Seebrücken eben nicht möglich und daher in der Saison tagsüber wie gesagt in meinen Augen andenkbar.
Aber dazu gibts ja nen Thread, wo Du das diskutieren kannst, hier bleibt das OT..

Hier gehts um den anglerfeindlichen LSFV-SH, der Angler ausgrenzt und  gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler versucht zu torpedieren und dafür noch als "gemeinnütziger" mein Steuergeld verprasst..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts um den anglerfeindlichen LSFV-SH, der Angler ausgrenzt und gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler versucht zu torpedieren und dafür noch als "gemeinnütziger" mein Steuergeld verprasst..


 
Der ist nicht Anglerfeindlich, das ist nur deine persönliche Sichtweise, ich habe ein komplett andere und dass er Steuergelder verprasst, das ist eine harte Behauptung und dafür solltest Du erst einmal Beweise bringen, immerhin wird er regelmäßig durch das Finanzamt überprüft und die bescheinigen das Gegenteil.

Also raus mit der Sprache, wo verprasst der Verband dein Steuergeld. Dann zeige ihn doch an, oder sind das wieder nur hohle unsachliche Frasen von dir?

Du wirst langsam immer neveaulose und unsachlicher.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Angeln ist eine Freizeitbetätigung, bei der man mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht, Fische zu fangen.

Wer das macht, ist ein Angler.

Wer versucht, Angler daran zu hindern - und das im Falle des LSFV-SH sogar, indem versucht wird, gesetzliche Erleichterungen für Angler auszuhebeln - handelt in meinen Augen klar anglerfeindlich.

Und wer dafür als "gemeinnütziger Verein" auch noch Steuersubventionen (auch von mir bezahlt, wie gesagt) benutzt, verprasst die eben gegen die Allgemeinheit und gegen die Angler in meinen Augen.

Meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise..........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln ist eine Freizeitbetätigung, bei der man mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht Fische zu fangen.
> 
> Wer das macht ist ein Angler.
> 
> ...


 
Welche Steuersubventionen, die von Dir bezahlt werden, komme mal auf den Punkt.

Und meine Sichtweise ist, dieser Verband ist extrem Anglerfreundlich.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich bezahle Steuern.

Ein gemeinnütziger Verein (hast du ja schon schön ausgeführt) ist beim Steuerrecht bevorzugt.


> Gemeinnützigkeit beruht heute Ausschließlich noch auf die steuerbegünsigten Zwecke der Abgabenordnung, das ist die Realität.



Eine solche Bevorzugung ist eine Subvention, auch wenns keine direkte ist..



> Und meine Sichtweise ist, dieser Verband ist extrem Anglerfreundlich


Indem er versucht, Angler am Angeln zu hindern??
Nunja ............


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bezahle Steuern.
> 
> Ein gemeinnütziger Verein (hast du ja schon schön ausgeführt) ist beim Steuerrecht bevorzugt.
> 
> ...


 

Aber nur insofern, dass es anderen zugute kommt, nämlich, dass er Steuerbescheinigungen für Spenden ausstellen darf, dann etwas für die Spendengelder einkauft, wofür er auch Mehrwertsteuer entrichten muss.

Also indirekt Wirtschaftsfördernd...., das kommt Dir dann ja wieder indirekt zu Gute.... und Du erhälst indirekt Steuern zurück.... was kritisierts Du also? Da bleibt alles im großen Steuertopf....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Indem er versucht, Angler am Angeln zu hindern??
> Nunja ............


 
Mich hindert er in keinster Weise, mit bietet er zig weitere Möglichkeiten, dass ist alles eine reine Frage der Sichtweise....:m


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Genau_ Das_ macht Verbands- und politische Arbeit so schwierig.

Wir diskutieren hier mit ein paar Leuten aus dem gleichen Staat, der gleichen Leidenschaft und in etwa gleichem Alter. Dennoch unterscheiden sich unsere Ansichten. Diskutieren wir jedes Detail akribisch bis zum Exzess und kommen durch naturgemäß hinkende Vergleiche von Höcksken auf Stöcksken, entstehen die rechthaberischen Diskussionen, durch die sich Verbände, Vereine, Foren oder Organisationen heillos zerstreiten. Am Ende geht es nur noch um A gegen B.

Ich versuche diese zweifelsohne diskutablen, und in ihrer Sinnhaftigkeit durchaus widersprüchlichen Entscheidungen nach dem Kriterium zu betrachten: Kann man damit leben oder nicht.

Mit einer Sportfischerprüfung kann ich leben. Wer angeln will, dem kann man das abverlangen. 

Mit Touristenscheinen kann ich ebenfalls leben. Wichtig sind sie m.E. für die touristisch begehrte Küstenregion.

Genau deshalb kann ich auch mit den Einschränkungen der Vereine leben, die an ihren Binnengewässern die Prüfung verlangen. 

Mit einem Angelverbot auf Seebrücken kann ich auch leben. Da ist meist so viel los, dass ich wahrscheinlich sowieso keine Lust aufs Angeln hätte. 

Ist das alles nun wirklich 100%ig konsequent? Pfeif drauf!

Für alle o.a. Streitpunkte bin ich in der Lage jede Menge Pros und Contras auf zu listen. Zu vielen Punkten habe ich nicht einmal eine abschließende Meinung. Ich könnte Stellung beziehen, fände problemlos Argumente für beide Seiten, positioniere mich aber ob all der Widersprüche nicht mal selber. Wir wir zart besaiteten Wesen des Ruhrgebietes es formulieren würden: "Ey hömma Alter, leck mich doch, ich weisset doch auch nich!" 

Wir Angler täten uns einen großen Gefallen, wenn wir Gesetze, mit denen wir leben können akzeptieren, und uns auf die Streitpunkte konzentrieren, die wirklich wichtig für uns sind. Dann erreichen wir auch etwas in der Politik. Mit Anfeindungen und Kleinkriegen rennen wir uns nur die Köpfe ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Aber nur insofern, dass es anderen zugute kommt, nämlich, dass er Steuerbescheinigungen für Spenden ausstellen darf, dann etwas für die Spendengelder einkauft, wofür er auch Mehrwertsteuer entrichten muss.



Wenn der Verband nix davon hat, ists ja auch kein Problem, wenn Verbände und Vereine die Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren würden ;-))


Da würden dann vielleicht die nach eigenen Angaben ca. 10% von den Gesamteinnahmen des Verbandes aus den Prüfungsgebühren härter treffen, welche der Verband ja nach eigenen Angaben abkassiert.. 

Kein Wunder, dass der versucht, Angler auszugrenzen und zur Prüfung zu pressen....

Und das nenne ich nach wie vor anglerfeindlich..

@ GeorgeB:
Hast nicht unrecht.
Das Problem dabei ist eben nur, dass die real existierenden Verbände keine Verbände für Angler, sondern für Bewirtschafter sind und sich leider auch so verhalten:
Oft genug (wie hier) anglerfeindlich!

Das ist doch der Nenner, utner dem sich alle treffen können bzw. als gemeinsamer kleinster Nenner treffen MÜSSEN:


> Angeln ist eine Freizeitbetätigung, bei der man mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht, Fische zu fangen.
> 
> Wer das macht, ist ein Angler



Und wer da versucht, Angler am Angeln zu hindern (und das, obwohl es rechtlich möglich wäre wie in SH!!!) ist in meinen Augen eben anglerfeindlich - vor allem dann, wenn das auch noch als gemeinnützig dargestellt wird...

Für den VDSF-SH ist eben ein Angler nur einer, der brav seine Prüfung bezahlt hat um den Verband am Leben zu halten.

Und eben keiner, der einfach mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht, Fische zu fangen..


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer dafür als "gemeinnütziger Verein" auch noch Steuersubventionen (auch von mir bezahlt, wie gesagt) benutzt, verprasst die eben gegen die Allgemeinheit und gegen die Angler in meinen Augen.
> 
> Meine ganz persönliche Sichtweise..........



Auch wenn das deine ganz persönliche Sichtweise ist, würde mich interessieren ob diese auf irgendwelche belastbaren Fakten gestützt ist. Gibt es dazu belastbare Fakten, die zumindest andeuten, das da Steuergelder verprasst werden?

Inwiefern ist die Allgemeinheit in Schleswig Holstein vom Angeln ausgeschlossen? Durch die Scheinpflicht? 

Ich halte die Regelung wie sie jetzt besteht für reichlich unglücklich. Die Landesregierung SH entdeckt eine Einnahmenquelle und beutet diese konseqeuent aus. Dadurch enstehen Unstimmigkeiten zwischen Ansprüchen die vorher und im übrigen auch heute erfüllt werden müssen, wenn man dauerhaft angeln möchte. Man vergisst ja gerne, dass die Vereine (nicht die Verbände) häufig viel viel unentgeltliche Arbeit und Geld in ihre Gewässer stecken. Das an diesen Gewässern jetzt unqualifizierte Urlaubsangler fischen sollen, die sich für das Angeln an sich eigentlich nicht interessieren, sondern nur "irgendeiner" Freizeitbeschäftigung nachgehen, ist für viele Mitglieder unverständlich.

Da geht es sicherlich auch um Besitzstandswahrung, allerdings um einen Besitz, in den man viel Arbeit und Mühe gesteckt hat. 

Gibt es eigentlich ein wirkliches Interesse an einem solchen Urlauberschein? 
Wie viele "Angler" haben bisher eine solche Möglichkeit nachgefragt? 
Kommt das Geld aus den Urlauberscheinen der Fischerei zu Gute?


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber nur insofern, dass es anderen zugute kommt, nämlich, dass er Steuerbescheinigungen für Spenden ausstellen darf, dann etwas für die Spendengelder einkauft, wofür er auch Mehrwertsteuer entrichten muss.
> 
> da hast du aber einige sachen vergessen, er zahlt auch keine steuer auf gewinne etc und er(nicht alle) erhält auch direkte zuwendungen also quasi bargeld aus dem steuertopf.
> 
> Also indirekt Wirtschaftsfördernd...., das kommt Dir dann ja wieder indirekt zu Gute.... und Du erhälst indirekt Steuern zurück.... was kritisierts Du also? Da bleibt alles im großen Steuertopf....



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Auch wenn das deine ganz persönliche Sichtweise ist, würde mich interessieren ob diese auf irgendwelche belastbaren Fakten gestützt ist. Gibt es dazu belastbare Fakten, die zumindest andeuten, das da Steuergelder verprasst werden?
> 
> Inwiefern ist die Allgemeinheit in Schleswig Holstein vom Angeln ausgeschlossen? Durch die Scheinpflicht?
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Thomas schrieb:
> 
> Und wer da versucht, Angler am Angeln zu hindern (und das, obwohl es rechtlich möglich wäre  wie in SH!!!) ist in meinen Augen eben anglerfeindlich - vor allem  dann, wenn das auch noch als gemeinnützig dargestellt wird...



Wie gesagt: Ich kann dieser konsequenten Argumentation absolut folgen. 

Ich habe aber zumindest auch Verständnis für Vereine, die an bewirtschafteten Binnengewässern erhöhte Anforderungen stellen. 

Welche Position ist nun richtig? Bislang bin ich für mich über ein "hmmm..." nicht hinaus gekommen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> da hast du aber einige sachen vergessen, er zahlt auch keine steuer auf gewinne etc und er(nicht alle) erhält auch direkte zuwendungen also quasi bargeld aus dem steuertopf.


 
Ähh, welche Gewinne?

Einnahmen und Ausgaben eines gemeinnützigen Vereines müssen sich grundsätzlich decken.

Er darf lediglich Rücklagen bilden, die seinem Vereinszweck entsprechen, z.B. für Fischsterben, Gewässerkauf usw... und diese müssen auch noch vom Finanzamt genehmigt werden.

Und welche Zuwendungen erhält er direkt aus dem Steuertopf?


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Mir ist ja völlig neu, dass man mit einem Fischereischein das Recht erwirbt, an einem bestimmten Gewässer zu angeln. Das war zu keiner Zeit so.

Hier ist so viel von den "Steuersubventionen" die Rede, die ja im Kern darin bestehen, dass Vereine nicht wie Gewerbeunternehmen besteuert werden, die sie ja auch nicht sind. Leider nicht die Rede ist davon, dass Vereine erhebliche finanzielle und ideelle Aufwendungen erbringen, um die von ihnen angepachten Gewässer und deren Fischbestand in Schuß zu halten. Sie übernehmen durch ihren Einsatz Verantwortung für das Gewässer. Deswegen regulieren sie auch, völlig natürlich, den Zugang zum Gewässer, um die Erfolge dieser Arbeit zu sichern. 
Die Sichtweise à la "anglerfreundlich" bezieht sich immer auf den Angler (Einzahl), der voraussetzungslos und überall angeln will. Die Angler (Mehrzahl) wollen aber auch nicht an ausgeplünderten und überfischten Gewässern in drei Reihen am Ufersaum angeln, wo man beim ersten Ansatz von Überkopfwurf gleich zwei Angelkollegen hakt. Ich habe, was die Empfehlung des LV SH betrifft, meine Bedenken. Keine Bedenken hätte ich als Gewässerwart eines Vereines, meine gut gepflegten Gewässer vor einem völlig unkontrollierten Zugang von Massen von Spaßanglern zu schützen, die am Ende ihr 19€-Spinnfischset mangels Gebrauchswert und on top noch ein paar Monofil-Perücken in die Büsche werfen, damit meine Jugendgruppe wieder mal eine Bereinigungsaktion durchführen können. Das ist leider auch die Realität. Und wenn jetzt wieder kommt, dass das auch geprüfte Angler fertig bringen: Ja, dann kann ich künftig auch die vom Kartenverkauf ausschließen. Mit einem freien Gewässerzugang, über den der Pächter nicht mitbestimmen kann (so wie das ja im Pool auch ist), geht das nicht. Gelackmeiert sind dann die Vereinsangler, die über ihre Arbeitspflicht in der Pflicht des Pächters zur Gewässerhege sind. Und das kostet sogar Geld. 
Das ist auch kein Verhindern von Angeln. Nur das Verhindern der Nutzung eines bestimmten Gewässers, wenn bestimmte Voraussetzungen nicht vorliegen. Der Interessierte an dem speziellen Gewässer wird die entsprechenden Scheine machen. Dem Touristenscheinangler stehen noch die ganze Nord- und Ostsee zur freien und ungehinderten Befischung zur Auswahl - ein Revier, das sich die meisten Binnenangler nur wünschen würden.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ähh, welche Gewinne?
> 
> Einnahmen und Ausgaben eines gemeinnützigen Vereines müssen sich grundsätzlich decken.
> 
> ...



falsch.
auch gemeinnützige vereine dürfen gewinne erzielen und tun dies auch, kartenverkauf wirtschaftliche geschäftsbetriebe etc.
diese müssen dann zeitnah wieder für die vereinszwecke ausgegeben werden oder aber eben wie du schon sagtest es können davon auch rücklagen gebildet werden.
und es macht schon nen unterschied ob ich auf diese gewinne steuern und abgaben entrichten muß oder ob ich brutto gleich netto habe. 

direkte zuwendungen aus dem steuertopf sind die vielfältigsten vereinsförderungen die es gibt.
da werden dann eben als beispiel ein bestimmter betrag pro vereinsmitglied dem verein überwiesen etc.

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Mir ist ja völlig neu, dass man mit einem Fischereischein das Recht erwirbt, an einem bestimmten Gewässer zu angeln. Das war zu keiner Zeit so.
> 
> Hier ist so viel von den "Steuersubventionen" die Rede, die ja im Kern darin bestehen, dass Vereine nicht wie Gewerbeunternehmen besteuert werden, die sie ja auch nicht sind. Leider nicht die Rede ist davon, dass Vereine erhebliche finanzielle und ideelle Aufwendungen erbringen, um die von ihnen angepachten Gewässer und deren Fischbestand in Schuß zu halten. Sie übernehmen durch ihren Einsatz Verantwortung für das Gewässer. Deswegen regulieren sie auch, völlig natürlich, den Zugang zum Gewässer, um die Erfolge dieser Arbeit zu sichern.
> Die Sichtweise à la "anglerfreundlich" bezieht sich immer auf den Angler (Einzahl), der voraussetzungslos und überall angeln will. Die Angler (Mehrzahl) wollen aber auch nicht an ausgeplünderten und überfischten Gewässern in drei Reihen am Ufersaum angeln, wo man beim ersten Ansatz von Überkopfwurf gleich zwei Angelkollegen hakt. Ich habe, was die Empfehlung des LV SH betrifft, meine Bedenken. Keine Bedenken hätte ich als Gewässerwart eines Vereines, meine gut gepflegten Gewässer vor einem völlig unkontrollierten Zugang von Massen von Spaßanglern zu schützen,
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da würden dann vielleicht die nach eigenen Angaben ca. 10% von den Gesamteinnahmen des Verbandes aus den Prüfungsgebühren härter treffen, welche der Verband ja nach eigenen Angaben abkassiert..
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass der versucht, Angler auszugrenzen und zur Prüfung zu pressen....
> 
> ..


 
Tja, wenn man von der Grundthematik keine Ahnung hat, dann verstehe ich, dass Du so schreibst.

Die Behörden haben per Gesetz erlassen, das die Fischereischeinprüfung in SH zur Erlangung des Fischereischeines erforderlich ist. Damit war deren Arbeit zu ende.

Die Prüfungsfragen, Prüfungsanforderungen, die Kartei derer, die die Prüfung abgelegt haben, damit diese nach Verlust eine Zweitausfertigung erhalten, das wurde dem Verband übertragen. Ferner wurde dem Verband die Ausbildung der Ausbilder und die komplette Koordination der Prüfungen übertragen. Gesetzesänderungen müssen vom Verband in die Prüfungsunterlagen eingearbeitet werden. Der Verband muss die Prüfungsunterlagen und Unterrichtsunterlagen vorbereiten, Drucken und verteilen. Der Verband steht allen Interessenten für Rückfragen zur Prüfung zur Verfügung.

All diese Aufgaben sind von der Behörde auf den Verband übertragen wurden, da ist es durchaus gerechtfertigt, dass der Verband auch einen Ausgleich dafür erhält. Und die anfallenden Kosten sind wahrscheinlich dadurch noch nicht einmal gedeckt.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch.
> auch gemeinnützige vereine dürfen gewinne erzielen und tun dies auch, kartenverkauf wirtschaftliche geschäftsbetriebe etc.
> diese müssen dann zeitnah wieder für die vereinszwecke ausgegeben werden oder aber eben wie du schon sagtest es können davon auch rücklagen gebildet werden.
> und es macht schon nen unterschied ob ich auf diese gewinne steuern und abgaben entrichten muß oder ob ich brutto gleich netto habe.
> ...


 
Du verwechselst Gewinne mit Einnahmen.
Mir sind direkte Zuwendungen nur für den Bereich Sport bekannt - das spielt hier keine Rolle. Ansonsten gibt es noch projektbezogene Förderungen, etwa für Salmonidenwiederansiedlungsprojekte. Dabei ist die projektbezogene Mittelverwendung detailliert nachzuweisen.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man von der Grundthematik keine Ahnung hat, dann verstehe ich, dass Du so schreibst.
> 
> Die Behörden haben per Gesetz erlassen, das die Fischereischeinprüfung in SH zur Erlangung des Fischereischeines erforderlich ist.
> 
> ...




antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Gewinne mit Einnahmen.
> Mir sind direkte Zuwendungen nur für den Bereich Sport bekannt - das spielt hier keine Rolle. Ansonsten gibt es noch projektbezogene Förderungen, etwa für Salmonidenwiederansiedlungsprojekte. Dabei ist die projektbezogene Mittelverwendung detailliert nachzuweisen.



wenn dir nur zuwendungen aus dem sportbereich bekannt sind, ändert das nichts daran, daß es diese auch für angelvereine und verbände gibt.
nein ein verein kann auch gewinn machen er muß nicht plus minus null am jahresende in seinen büchern haben.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> falsch.
> auch gemeinnützige vereine dürfen gewinne erzielen und tun dies auch, kartenverkauf wirtschaftliche geschäftsbetriebe etc.
> diese müssen dann zeitnah wieder für die vereinszwecke ausgegeben werden oder aber eben wie du schon sagtest es können davon auch rücklagen gebildet werden.
> und es macht schon nen unterschied ob ich auf diese gewinne steuern und abgaben entrichten muß oder ob ich brutto gleich netto habe.


 
Na, dann kennst Du aber andere Vereine, als ich. Bei uns ist der Haushalt ausgeglichen. Einen wirtschflichen Geschäftsbetrieb haben wir aber auch nicht. Dafür sind wir wohl zu klein, unser Thema ist ausschließlich das Angeln.

Und der VDSF hat dafür eigens eine GmbH gegründet und diese muss dann logischerweise versteuern. 

Einnahmen für Gastkartenverkauf belaufen sich bei uns um die 150,-€.





> direkte zuwendungen aus dem steuertopf sind die vielfältigsten vereinsförderungen die es gibt.
> da werden dann eben als beispiel ein bestimmter betrag pro vereinsmitglied dem verein überwiesen etc.
> 
> antonio


 
Wo bekommt man solche Pro-Kopf-Pauschalen her, da wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar. Bei 1500 Mitgliedern nehme ich gerne jeden Euro mit.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> auf wessen betreiben denn?


 
Wie das vor über 15 Jahren geregelt wurde, das weis ich nicht mehr.



> er macht ja auch genug kohle damit, wenn es nicht so wäre, hätte er gar nicht darauf hingewirkt, daß eine prüfung eingeführt wird.
> und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß mit der prüfung und lehrgängen etc kein gutes geld gemacht wird..


 
Kannst Du mir da mal Zahlen liefern oder vermutest Du das auch nur?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> .
> nein ein verein kann auch gewinn machen er muß nicht plus minus null am jahresende in seinen büchern haben.
> 
> antonio


 
Stimmt, aber nicht ohne Zustimmung des Finanzamtes und der muss zweckgebunden für einen Vereinszweck ausgerichtet sein und gilt dann eben als Rücklage.

Also grundsätzlich und einfach pauschal geht das nicht so einfach.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ach so, Massenansturm wird über die Kartenzahl reguliert. Und wer bestimmt, wieviele Karten ausgegeben werden? Und wenn die Touri-Angler alles aufgekauft haben, dann schauen die Geprüften und die Vereinsangler in die Röhre. Supersystem - gibt richtig Stimmung im Verein.

Kontrollen! Sehr wichtig. Kostet aber auch Geld. Übrigens müssen die Kontrolleure durch ein Zulassungsverfahren, nur mal am Rande. Aber kontrolliert werden natürlich gleichermassen die Geprüften wie die Touristen- und die Schwarzangler.

@antonio: Du gehst davon aus, dass die Summe der Touristenangler sich genauso umsichtig am Wasser verhält wie die Summe der geprüften Fischereischeinangler. Und deswegen forderst Du, dass die Touristenangler einen Gleichbehandlungsanspruch haben sollen. Deine Annahme teile ich nicht. Bei Anglern, die vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig gegen die Regeln verstoßen, ist es egal, was für einen Schein sie haben. Aber die Gefahr, etwas aus Unkenntnis der Regeln und der Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, ist bei der Summe derjenigen, die sich nur mal eben so einen Touri-Schein holen, ohne Zweifel größer.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn dir nur zuwendungen aus dem sportbereich bekannt sind, ändert das nichts daran, daß es diese auch für angelvereine und verbände gibt.
> nein ein verein kann auch gewinn machen er muß nicht plus minus null am jahresende in seinen büchern haben.
> 
> antonio


 
Also, diese Diskussion haben wir bereits in einem anderen thread geführt. 
Was die Zuwendungen betrifft, benenne sie bitte mal. Kommunen gewähren manchmal einen Zuschuss bei Vereinsjubiläen, aber eher selten. Also: was für Zuschüsse, bitte?


----------



## GeorgeB (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> nein ein Verein kann auch gewinn machen er muß nicht plus minus null am jahresende in seinen büchern haben.



Das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Gemeinnützige Vereine dürfen natürlich Erträge erzielen, sollen aber eben keine "Gewinne" machen. Sie können allerdings Reserven aufbauen, die nicht über die zu erwartenden Kosten für ein "Betriebsjahr" hinaus gehen sollen. 

Darüber hinaus können sie Rückstellungen für konkrete, als gemeinnützig anerkannte Projekte bilden.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach so, Massenansturm wird über die Kartenzahl reguliert. Und wer bestimmt, wieviele Karten ausgegeben werden? Und wenn die Touri-Angler alles aufgekauft haben, dann schauen die Geprüften und die Vereinsangler in die Röhre. Supersystem - gibt richtig Stimmung im Verein.


 

Ohh, blos nicht regulieren, da werden Thomas und Ralle ganz komisch:|rolleyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier wird versucht die Allgemeinheit auszuschliessen, obwohl diese legal da angeln dürften.
> 
> Von selbstlos kann keine Rede sein, sondern nur von eigennützig, da die versuchen, die Gewässer möglichst ausschliesslich alleine zu nutzen und andere legal dazu Berechtigte auszuschliessen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wir Angler täten uns einen großen Gefallen, wenn wir Gesetze, mit denen wir leben können akzeptieren, und uns auf die Streitpunkte konzentrieren, die wirklich wichtig für uns sind. Dann erreichen wir auch etwas in der Politik.



Genau das ist eine gefährliche Einstellung.

Gesetze mit denen man leben kann, gibt es zu Hauf. Und es werden jeden Tag mehr. Mit allen kann man leben, und man kann auch noch leben, wenn tausend andere hinzu kommen.
Man kann auch noch leben, wenn vorgeschrieben wird, wer wann auf die Straße darf. Ja, man kann sogar noch leben, wenn "lebenswert" an Hautfarbe oder Abstammung geknüpft wird. Vorausgesetz, man kann sich gut verstecken, oder hat zufällig die richtige Hautfarbe oder Abstammung.

Das Leben, welches Du meinst, bedeutet "überleben".

Für mich hat "leben" jede Menge mit Freiheit, Fairness und Gleichberechtigung zu tun.

Während ihr hier so nett vom Hölzchen auf Stöckchen kommt, hab ich mal im Ministerium in Kiel rumtelefoniert.

Man ist dort "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und vieler Vereine und prüft wohl grade, wie das juristisch einzuordnen ist. Ich stehe jedenfalls mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine da und soll in den nächsten Tagen eine offizielle Antwort bekommen.

Ich warte gespannt.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Aber vielleicht geht es ja um etwas anderes bei dieser Diskussion. Vereine und Verbände dürfen keine Einnahmen aus Lehrgängen erzielen. Der Gewässerzugang soll für jedermann frei sein. Konsequenterweise müssen die Preise für Erlaubnisscheine niedriger sein und für Angelkarten vor Ort auch, weil dann die "hochsubventionierten" Vereine ja noch mehr "Gewinne" machen. Komisch, dass die Fischereiabgabe nicht kritisiert wird. 
Also: Angeln soll "billich" sein, die Gewässer sozialisiert unter staatlicher Kontrolle. Kubanische Verhältnisse! Her mit den kostenlosen Fischereischeinen (damit der Staat im Zweifel etwas zu bestrafen hat durch Entzug) und dann eine Bundesgewässernetzkarte für 'nen Fuffi, mit der ich an allen Gewässern fischen kann, wie's mir beliebt.
Das wäre, in der Tat, die beste Regelung, um Vereine und Verbände zu erledigen.
Ein solches Einheitsangeln wäre nichts für mich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach so, Massenansturm wird über die Kartenzahl reguliert. Und wer bestimmt, wieviele Karten ausgegeben werden? Und wenn die Touri-Angler alles aufgekauft haben, dann schauen die Geprüften und die Vereinsangler in die Röhre. Supersystem - gibt richtig Stimmung im Verein.



Ja, dann lese und staune.

In NRW wird von der Fischereibehörde festgelegt, ob und  wieviele Erlaubnisscheine der Fischereirechtinhaber für sein Gewässer ausgeben *muss* und *maximal darf*.

Aus dem Kontingent werden zunächst die Vereinsmitglieder bedient. Wird das Kontingent von den Vereinsmitgliedern nicht ausgeschöpft, *muss* der Fischereirechtinhaber Erlaubnisscheine an Nicht-Mitglieder ausgeben. 

Davon ab kann ich soviel Unwissen bei Dir nicht vermuten. Es wäre nett, wenn Du wieder den Pfad der Polemik und Stimmungsmache verlässt und sachlich argumentierst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Man ist dort "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und vieler Vereine und prüft wohl grade, wie das juristisch einzuordnen ist. Ich stehe jedenfalls mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine da und soll in den nächsten Tagen eine offizielle Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Ich warte gespannt.


Die scheinen da anglerfreundlicher zu sein im Ministerium als der Verband - lässt tief blicken, wem man vertrauen sollte, als Angler..


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die scheinen da anglerfreundlicher zu sein im Ministerium als der Verband - lässt tief blicken, wem man vertrauen sollte, als Angler..



Naja, das lässt vor Allem erkennen, wer da Angst hat um seine Einnahmen. Die Vereine sollten meiner Ansicht nach Gastkarten an alle Gruppen ausgeben. Man könnte das z. B. preislich in drei Gruppen staffeln:

1) Preis für die Gastkarte "Urlauber" 30 €
2) Preis für die Gastkarte vereinsloser Fischereischeininhaber 20 €
3) Preis für den vereinsgebundenen Angler 10 €

So würden die "Angler" die ausschließlich konsumieren einen Anteil an der Gewässerpflege, Erhaltung und Bestand beitragen, um die ideelle und reale Arbeit von Vereinsmitgliedern auszugleichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Das Ministerium hat ja keine Einnahmen, die Erträge auch der Fischereiabgabe sollen ja wiederum zweckgebunden an Verbände gehen..

Ansonsten wäre Dein Vorschlag kein schlechter, damit würden sich die Verbände zumindest ehrlich machen:
Denen gehts um Kohle und Kontrolle/unterdrücken der Angler insgesamt,möglichst exklusive Gewässer für sich und sonst um nix - und eben gerade nicht ums Gemeinwohl oder gar Naturschutz ....

Wenn sie das zugeben würden, statt heuchlerisch und anglerfeindlich sich mit den größten Anglerfeinden aus dem Tierschutz zu verbünden wie der LSFV-SH, nur um weiter die Kohle aus den Prüfungen zu sichern, das wär ehrlich... 

Dann wäre den Anglern und dem Angeln allgemein in Deutschland  schon viel geholfen.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Na, dann kennst Du aber andere Vereine, als ich. Bei uns ist der Haushalt ausgeglichen. Einen wirtschflichen Geschäftsbetrieb haben wir aber auch nicht. Dafür sind wir wohl zu klein, unser Thema ist ausschließlich das Angeln.
> 
> aber viele haben dies ob das nun vereinslokale oder aber auch einfach nur veranstaltungen wie anglerfeste etc sind.
> und dafür daß du so was nicht kennst, kann ich leider nix#h
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Naja, das lässt vor Allem erkennen, wer da Angst hat um seine Einnahmen. Die Vereine sollten meiner Ansicht nach Gastkarten an alle Gruppen ausgeben. Man könnte das z. B. preislich in drei Gruppen staffeln:
> 
> 1) Preis für die Gastkarte "Urlauber" 30 €
> 2) Preis für die Gastkarte vereinsloser Fischereischeininhaber 20 €
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> aber viele haben dies ob das nun vereinslokale oder aber auch einfach nur veranstaltungen wie anglerfeste etc sind.
> und dafür daß du so was nicht kennst, kann ich leider nix#h


 
Unser Vereinsheim wird ehrenamtlich von einem Mitglied betrieben und es wird zum Einkaufspreis verkauft, somit ist da nix mit Gewinn.

Anglerfeste haben wir auch, nennt man bei uns Anglerball, aber auch diese Feste tragen sich zu 100% selbst, somit ist da auch nichts mit Gewinn...



> damüßtest du eben mal über den tellerrand schauen und nicht nur in deinen verein


 
Kennst Du nun solche Pauschalen, oder nicht und vermutest nur, das es da was gibt?

Sportfördermittel bekommen wir nicht, die gab es mal vor ca. 20 Jahren, als Angeln noch als Sport anerkannt war, das ist z.B. lange Geschichte. Das dürften nur noch richtige Sportvereine erhalten. Und dafür mussten wir auch im Sportbund sein, doch die Beiträge an den Sportbund waren höher, als die Sportfördermittel, somit ein Zusatzgeschäft.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Unser Vereinsheim wird ehrenamtlich von einem Mitglied betrieben und es wird zum Einkaufspreis verkauft, somit ist da nix mit Gewinn.
> 
> wie gesagt es gibt nicht nur euren verein
> 
> ...



mal noch ne andere frage, tust du eigentlich nur so, oder kennst du wirklich nichts anderes als deinen verein und projezierst das auf alle anderen.#h

antonio


----------



## fogman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> @antonio: Du gehst davon aus, dass die Summe der Touristenangler sich genauso umsichtig am Wasser verhält wie die Summe der geprüften Fischereischeinangler. Und deswegen forderst Du, dass die Touristenangler einen Gleichbehandlungsanspruch haben sollen. Deine Annahme teile ich nicht. Bei Anglern, die vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig gegen die Regeln verstoßen, ist es egal, was für einen Schein sie haben. Aber die Gefahr, etwas aus Unkenntnis der Regeln und der Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, ist bei der Summe derjenigen, die sich nur mal eben so einen Touri-Schein holen, ohne Zweifel größer.


 
Da bin ich auf antonios Seite und zitiere mal aus dem Interview über die Erfahrungen zum Friedfischangeln mit dem Hauptgeschäftsführer des DAV Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V., Andreas Koppetzki:



> Unsere Erfahrungen sind, dass sich die „Friedfischangler“ besonders auf die Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen konzentrieren. Sie wollen keine Fehler machen. Auffällig ist, dass viele dieser neuen Angler den Kontakt zu erfahrenen Anglern bzw. zu Vereinen suchen um preiswerter und erfolgreich zu angeln.


 
Hört hört. 

Nachzulesen u.a. hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/pdf/aitint5.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wir haben hier auch schon mehrfach auf unser Interview mit der Behörde hingewiesen, die das Monitoring macht (gleicher Inhalt, nix schlechter, vieles besser)..

Das kriegst du in anglerfeindliche VDSF-Betonköppe nicht rein, vergiss es..

Und bald gibts ja nur noch den VDSF, das Ergebnis kann man sich ja vorstellen nach solchen Diskussionen wie hier, gelle??


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Also, diese Diskussion haben wir bereits in einem anderen thread geführt.
> Was die Zuwendungen betrifft, benenne sie bitte mal. Kommunen gewähren manchmal einen Zuschuss bei Vereinsjubiläen, aber eher selten. Also: was für Zuschüsse, bitte?



wie schon so oft gesagt auch wenn du es nicht begreifen willst, es gibt nicht nur deinen verein oder deine kommune.
und ich habe eine benannt, du mußt nur lesen

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ach so, Massenansturm wird über die Kartenzahl reguliert. Und wer bestimmt, wieviele Karten ausgegeben werden? Und wenn die Touri-Angler alles aufgekauft haben, dann schauen die Geprüften und die Vereinsangler in die Röhre. Supersystem - gibt richtig Stimmung im Verein.
> 
> Kontrollen! Sehr wichtig. Kostet aber auch Geld. Übrigens müssen die Kontrolleure durch ein Zulassungsverfahren, nur mal am Rande. Aber kontrolliert werden natürlich gleichermassen die Geprüften wie die Touristen- und die Schwarzangler.
> 
> @antonio: Du gehst davon aus, dass die Summe der Touristenangler sich genauso umsichtig am Wasser verhält wie die Summe der geprüften Fischereischeinangler. Und deswegen forderst Du, dass die Touristenangler einen Gleichbehandlungsanspruch haben sollen. Deine Annahme teile ich nicht. Bei Anglern, die vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig gegen die Regeln verstoßen, ist es egal, was für einen Schein sie haben. Aber die Gefahr, etwas aus Unkenntnis der Regeln und der Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, ist bei der Summe derjenigen, die sich nur mal eben so einen Touri-Schein holen, ohne Zweifel größer.



jo und die unkenntnis nimmt sich nicht viel zwischen beiden gruppen, wie auch hier oft zu erkennen ist an den fragen und in der praxis bei frisch geprüften.
die paar kenntnisse die man haben muß passen auf nen handzettel.

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber nicht ohne Zustimmung des Finanzamtes und der muss zweckgebunden für einen Vereinszweck ausgerichtet sein und gilt dann eben als Rücklage.
> 
> nein er muß zeitnah ausgegeben werden und das bedeutet nicht unbedingt im gleichen jahr.
> rücklagen sind wieder was anderes.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie das vor über 15 Jahren geregelt wurde, das weis ich nicht mehr.
> 
> oder willst es nicht mehr wissen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht geht es ja um etwas anderes bei dieser Diskussion. Vereine und Verbände dürfen keine Einnahmen aus Lehrgängen erzielen. Der Gewässerzugang soll für jedermann frei sein. Konsequenterweise müssen die Preise für Erlaubnisscheine niedriger sein und für Angelkarten vor Ort auch, weil dann die "hochsubventionierten" Vereine ja noch mehr "Gewinne" machen. Komisch, dass die Fischereiabgabe nicht kritisiert wird.
> Also: Angeln soll "billich" sein, die Gewässer sozialisiert unter staatlicher Kontrolle. Kubanische Verhältnisse! Her mit den kostenlosen Fischereischeinen (damit der Staat im Zweifel etwas zu bestrafen hat durch Entzug) und dann eine Bundesgewässernetzkarte für 'nen Fuffi, mit der ich an allen Gewässern fischen kann, wie's mir beliebt.
> Das wäre, in der Tat, die beste Regelung, um Vereine und Verbände zu erledigen.
> Ein solches Einheitsangeln wäre nichts für mich.



oh oh jetzt gehen jemandem die argumente aus.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> oh oh jetzt gehen jemandem die argumente aus.
> 
> antonio


 
Aha, persönlich werden und provozieren.... Überzeugende Idee!

Niveau ist, wenn es etwas bringt.


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

wo ist da was persönlich, und provokant?
war nur ne feststellung, du hast schon besser argumentiert als in deinem von mir letztzitierten beitrag.

antonio#h


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch schon mehrfach auf unser Interview mit der Behörde hingewiesen, die das Monitoring macht (gleicher Inhalt, nix schlechter, vieles besser)..
> 
> Das kriegst du in anglerfeindliche VDSF-Betonköppe nicht rein, vergiss es..
> 
> Und bald gibts ja nur noch den VDSF, das Ergebnis kann man sich ja vorstellen nach solchen Diskussionen wie hier, gelle??


 
Falls ich mit dem Betonkopp gemeint sein sollte: Ich habe mich an vielen Stellen durchaus offen für Veränderungen gezeigt, die auch im Sinne des hiesigen Mainstreams ist. Im Gegenteil kann ich nicht erkennen, dass die sich dieser AB-Mainstream mit Gegenargumenten auch nur im Ansatz auseinandersetzt. Und deswegen nochmal ganz deutlich: Das hier propagierte System benachteiligt den engagierten Angler und begünstigt denjenigen, der sich außer für eigene Fänge für nichts interessiert. 
Ich selbst bin in keinem Verein Mitglied (das auch als kleinen Hinweis für den stets kenntnis- und faktenfrei "diskutierenden" antonio) und gehöre eher zu der Fraktion, die an einer ganzen Reihe von Angelplätzen "zu Hause" ist. Aber ich weiß, dass in vielen Vereinen eine Wahnsinnsarbeit zum Erhalt der Gewässer gemacht wird, die der einzelne Angler, also auch ich, nicht erbringt. Deswegen akzeptiere ich, dass ich mich an die Spielregeln halten muss und eventuell auch mal keine Gastkarte bekomme. Ich akzeptiere auch, dass mein Verhalten am Wasser als Gast einwandfrei sein muss bis auf das i-Tüpfelchen, weil der Verein, der mir die Gastkarte verkauft hat, für den Mist, den ich baue, verantwortlich gemacht werden kann. Der Verweis auf das Ausland ist auch trügerisch. Gemeint sind ja die angeblich paradiesischen Verhältnisse in Skandinavien (die längst nicht mehr so sind). Dass ich zB in Österreich an vielen Strecken nur eine Gastkarte bekomme, wenn ich in dem ausgebenden Hotel logiere, ist alles andere als ein Einzelfall. Und wer die Arbeit der Vereine in Deutschland für den Erhalt der Gewässer und der Fischbestände leugnen will, der soll mal einen Angelurlaub in der Schweiz machen - er wird sich schnell in Frankreich oder Italien wiederfinden, wie die schweizerischen Angelkollegen auch.

Deregulierung ist ja kein schlechter Ansatz. Aber alles immer nur aus der Brille eines einzelnen Anglers zu sehen, der meint, überall ungehindert und kostengünstig seine Rute reinhalten zu müssen, dass ist zwar für einzelne eine verlockende Idee, aber in der Gesamtheit ein wahrer Angelhorror.

PS.: Na klar, jetzt kommt die Nummer, dass ich wüßte, was die schweizerische Angelei braucht und am deutschen Wesen etc usw pp. Schon klar.

Geht einfach davon aus, dass ich mich auf ganzer Linie wiederlegt fühle...


----------



## Hanns Peter (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



brotfisch schrieb:


> (das auch als kleinen hinweis für den stets kenntnis- und faktenfrei "diskutierenden" antonio)



#6#6#6


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



fogman schrieb:


> Da bin ich auf antonios Seite und zitiere mal aus dem Interview über die Erfahrungen zum Friedfischangeln mit dem Hauptgeschäftsführer des DAV Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V., Andreas Koppetzki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Was der Herr Koppetzki sagt, ist natürlich wie immer weit davon entfernt, Propaganda zu sein. Es geht hier wirklich nicht darum, dass Kiddis erst den Nobelpreis in Angelwissenschaften erwerben müssten, bevor sie das erste Mal am Kork eines Rutengriffs schnüffeln dürfen. 
Aber ich kann mich der These nicht anschließen, dass diejenigen, die in der Schule waren, genauso schlecht lesen können, wie diejenigen, die die Schule geschwänzt haben. Das ist einfach absurd - selbst wenn in der Schule auch ein Haufen Unsinn unterrichtet wird. Das führt nämlich direkt zu der Forderung: Weil es in Deutschland 3 Millionen Analphabeten gibt (die natürlich genauso gut ihre Jobs machen können wie Lesekundige, ist ja klar), haben die Schulen versagt und müssen abgeschafft werden. 

Liebe Leute, ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, nehme die weiteren "Argumente" bei einem kühlen Bierchen entgegen und hoffe, dass diese unsägliche Diskussion, an der ich mich viel zu lang beteiligt habe, schnellstens stirbt. Ich stelle mir einmal vor, eine solche öffentliche Diskussion fände auf dem "Jägerboard" statt. Peinlich, peinlich!


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Falls ich mit dem Betonkopp gemeint sein sollte: Ich habe mich an vielen Stellen durchaus offen für Veränderungen gezeigt, die auch im Sinne des hiesigen Mainstreams ist. Im Gegenteil kann ich nicht erkennen, dass die sich dieser AB-Mainstream mit Gegenargumenten auch nur im Ansatz auseinandersetzt. Und deswegen nochmal ganz deutlich: Das hier propagierte System benachteiligt den engagierten Angler und begünstigt denjenigen, der sich außer für eigene Fänge für nichts interessiert.
> Ich selbst bin in keinem Verein Mitglied (das auch als kleinen Hinweis für den stets kenntnis- und faktenfrei "diskutierenden" antonio) und gehöre eher zu der Fraktion, die an einer ganzen Reihe von Angelplätzen "zu Hause" ist. Aber ich weiß, dass in vielen Vereinen eine Wahnsinnsarbeit zum Erhalt der Gewässer gemacht wird, die der einzelne Angler, also auch ich, nicht erbringt. Deswegen akzeptiere ich, dass ich mich an die Spielregeln halten muss und eventuell auch mal keine Gastkarte bekomme.
> 
> jo wenn das limit ausgeschöpft ist, dann ja aber nicht aus irgendwelchen gründen von vornherein wie tourischein oder richtiger schein.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Falls ich mit dem Betonkopp gemeint sein sollte


Hast du etwa wieder ein Amt im VDSF/DAFV??
Das wär mir doch neu - ne, Du warst also (bis jetzt ;-)) nicht gemeint..

Abgesehen davon ist es ein ganz einfaches Thema:
Eine Regierung will den Zugang für Menschen zum Angeln vereinfachen.
Eine Verband will den Zugang für Menschen zum Angeln erschweren..

Wer mir näher liegt, dürfte klar sein...

Und wie gesagt, man braucht nicht ins Ausland, siehe hier:


			
				fogman schrieb:
			
		

> Brotfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @antonio: Du gehst davon aus, dass die Summe der Touristenangler sich genauso umsichtig am Wasser verhält wie die Summe der geprüften Fischereischeinangler. Und deswegen forderst Du, dass die Touristenangler einen Gleichbehandlungsanspruch haben sollen. Deine Annahme teile ich nicht. Bei Anglern, die vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig gegen die Regeln verstoßen, ist es egal, was für einen Schein sie haben. Aber die Gefahr, etwas aus Unkenntnis der Regeln und der Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, ist bei der Summe derjenigen, die sich nur mal eben so einen Touri-Schein holen, ohne Zweifel größer.
> ...


Einfacherer Zugang zum Angeln heisst eben nicht Anarchie oder Regellosigeit, wie da eindeutig bewiesen ist - in Deutschland...

Auch wenn der VDSF den Angler immer noch als Gefahr sieht und darstellt, statt als Chance - wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil sie ihre eigenen geprüften Pappenheimer kennen, die ja für die meisten Verstösse verantwortlich sind..

Es ist eben immer noch der pure Fisch-, Gewässer- und Fangneid..

Und im Falle des LSFV-SH eben noch die Kohle.....

Sollen sie das zugeben, dann wär ne Basis da zum diskutieren und man könnte einen gemeinsam tragbaren Weg finden - statt dessen schwingt der LSFV-SH die Keule Ethik/Moral und Tierschutz und macht mit Anglerfeinden wie dem Tierschutzpräsidenten zusammen gemeinsame Sache gegen Angler!!

Nun ja, auch da liegt mir die Regierung näher, die eher die Angler im Blick hatte..


Aber auch noch subventioniert werden (Gemeinnützigkeit) dafür, dass man als Verband Angler ausgrenzt und als gefährlich darstellt bzw. gleich am liebsten kriminalisieren würde, das kanns eben in meinen Augen nicht sein!!!

Für einen Verband der vorgibt, auch für Angler da sein zu wollen, obwohl es nur ein Verband der Bewirtschafter ist..


Da werden wir weiterhin Dissens haben..........


----------



## fogman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was der Herr Koppetzki sagt, ist natürlich wie immer weit davon entfernt, Propaganda zu sein. Es geht hier wirklich nicht darum, dass Kiddis erst den Nobelpreis in Angelwissenschaften erwerben müssten, bevor sie das erste Mal am Kork eines Rutengriffs schnüffeln dürfen.
> Aber ich kann mich der These nicht anschließen, dass diejenigen, die in der Schule waren, genauso schlecht lesen können, wie diejenigen, die die Schule geschwänzt haben. Das ist einfach absurd - selbst wenn in der Schule auch ein Haufen Unsinn unterrichtet wird. Das führt nämlich direkt zu der Forderung: Weil es in Deutschland 3 Millionen Analphabeten gibt (die natürlich genauso gut ihre Jobs machen können wie Lesekundige, ist ja klar), haben die Schulen versagt und müssen abgeschafft werden.
> 
> Liebe Leute, ich klinke mich hier jetzt aus, nehme die weiteren "Argumente" bei einem kühlen Bierchen entgegen und hoffe, dass diese unsägliche Diskussion, an der ich mich viel zu lang beteiligt habe, schnellstens stirbt. Ich stelle mir einmal vor, eine solche öffentliche Diskussion fände auf dem "Jägerboard" statt. Peinlich, peinlich!


 
Ich vertrete eher die These daß das Verhalten auf beiden Seiten ziemlich ausgeglichen ist. Extreme treffen verhältnismäßig selten zu. Es wird also unbestreitbar auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe geben und ich kann mir vorstellen daß diese sich die Waage halten.

Edit: Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, ich habe mich sehr intensiv mit den Regelungen auseinandergesetzt und mir eigenständige Gedanken gemacht. Ich möchte nichts falsch machen. So ist z.B. nirgends in der Broschüre für Friedfischangler in Brandenburg ein Fangnachweis gefordert, ich führe diesen aber dennoch weil ich denke daß er Sinn macht und ich auf der sicheren Seite sein möchte.


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nein, kein Amt, weder dort noch sonstwo. ;-)

Dass auf einmal die Regierungen, die sich ja bislang nicht als die Toleranzritter für Angler gezeigt haben, auf einmal ihren Faible für Neu-Angler entdeckt haben, glaubst Du doch selber nicht. Da wollen einige ewig klamme Urlaubsländer ihre Tourismuseinnahmen erhöhen und gleichzeitig die Binnengewässer der Vereine mitverhökern als anglerische Sehenswürdigkeiten. Denen geht es um die Einnahmen aus den Touri-Scheinen, die ja nicht an die Vereine gehen, sondern an "Vater Staat" - also eine neue Abgabe für diejenigen, die bislang beim Angeln noch nicht zur Kasse gebeten wurden.

Und was die Kohlegeilheit des LV SH und seiner Vereine betrifft: Wenn sie keine Touri-Angler wollen, dann bezahlen sie dieses "elitäre" Auswahlgeschichten eben auch damit, dass sie keine Einnahmen aus Angelkartenverkäufen an Touri-Scheininhaber erzielen. Ein solcher "Boykott" schneidet finanziell ins eigene Fleisch. 

So Adéle, ich mach jetzt Hopfen-Wellness.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast du etwa wieder ein Amt im VDSF/DAFV??
> Das wär mir doch neu - ne, Du warst also (bis jetzt ;-)) nicht gemeint..
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist es ein ganz einfaches Thema:
> ...


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@ fogman


ist auch so nach info der behörde.
ich glaub thomas hat da mal ne anfrage gestellt mit genau diesem positiven ergebnis als antwort.

antonio


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



fogman schrieb:


> Ich vertrete eher die These daß das Verhalten auf beiden Seiten ziemlich ausgeglichen ist. Extreme treffen verhältnismäßig selten zu. Es wird also unbestreitbar auf beiden Seiten schwarze Schafe geben und ich kann mir vorstellen daß diese sich die Waage halten.
> 
> Edit: Ich kann nur von mir sprechen, ich habe mich sehr intensiv mit den Regelungen auseinandergesetzt und mir eigenständige Gedanken gemacht. Ich möchte nichts falsch machen. So ist z.B. nirgends in der Broschüre für Friedfischangler in Brandenburg ein Fangnachweis gefordert, ich führe diesen aber dennoch weil ich denke daß er Sinn macht und ich auf der sicheren Seite sein möchte.


 

Deswegen halte ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du zum Fischfrevler wirst, für geringer als beim Spontanangler im Urlaub oder dem Einwohner eines TouFiSch-Landes, der sich zwölf Stück davon jedes Jahr holt, um die Prüfung zu umgehen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> @ fogman
> 
> 
> ist auch so nach info der behörde.
> ...


Jepp.
Seit Einführung des prüfungfreien Friedfischangelns:
Nicht mehr Verstösse gegen Fischerei- und Tierschutzrecht, wesentlich mehr abgelegte Prüfungen nachfolgend..
Wesentlich mehr Angler insgesamt und trotzdem kein Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes ;-))

Ist meines Wissens auch der einzige der Lanbdesverbände (ob VDSF oder DAV) der signifikante Mitgliederzuwächse verzeichnen kann. 

Während die Zahl organisierter Angler immer weiter sinkt (von 1,1 Mio. nach der Wende auf jetzt gerade mal 820.000 (nach Verbandsangaben, real dürften das kaum mehr als 500.000 sein, wegen vieler Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften gerade im VDSF) )..


----------



## Brotfisch (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Die Quelle der Auskunft hätte ich gerne einmal.

Spontanangler halten sich an die komplizierten Vorschriften genausogut wie diejenigen, die sich mit den Regeln auseinandersetzen.

Na super. Ist ja logisch, weil alle Regeln zum Angeln Unsinn sind. Weiß ja jeder Angler am besten, was Fischen gut tut. Und zwar von Geburt an, weil Angeln ist angeborenes Grundrecht. Alles klar.


Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Fangstatistikvergleich, der belegt, dass Inhaber von Touristenfischereischeinen bessere und größere Fische in größeren Mengen angeln als Menschen, die die Prüfung abgelegt haben.

Dann ist die Zukunft des Angelns endlich gesichert. Ich spiele dann aber lieber Spitzpassauf.


----------



## fogman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich habe als Spontanangler im Urlaub in Irland begonnen (mit Spinner und monofilem Vorfach, Asche auf mein Haupt) aber (gottlob) nix gefangen. Denn dann wäre eventuell ein Hecht mit Piercing herumgeschwommen. Aber, was in meinen Augen viel wichtiger ist: Ich bin dadurch zum Angeln gekommen, befasse mich seither mit der Materie, werde meinen Schein machen und vielleicht sogar mal ein tüchtiges Vereinsmitglied.

Das ist in dieser Form nur im Ausland oder durch Ausnahmeregelungen wie in Brandenburg möglich. Und es kommt den Vereinen und Gewässern auf lange Sicht zugute.

Du weißt doch selbst am besten wie hochgradig ansteckend der Angelvirus ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

fogman, vergiss es - laut VDSF ist jemand wie Du ein frevlerischer Spaßangler, der grundsätzlich vom Gewässer ferngehalten gehört..

Weiterzudenken, wie man mehr Angler gewinnt, statt Angler auszugrenzen und zu kriminalisieren war noch nie Sache des VDSF/DAFV.

Es ist da eben immer noch der pure Fisch-, Gewässer- und Fangneid..

Leider..


----------



## antonio (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die Quelle der Auskunft hätte ich gerne einmal.
> 
> Spontanangler halten sich an die komplizierten Vorschriften genausogut wie diejenigen, die sich mit den Regeln auseinandersetzen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## fogman (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> fogman, vergiss es - laut VDSF ist jemand wie Du ein frevlerischer Spaßangler, der grundsätzlich vom Gewässer ferngehalten gehört..


 
Naja, Fisch ist schon lecker.  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> @ fogman
> 
> 
> ist auch so nach info der behörde.
> ...



Das Internet verliert nix, da isses:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben.../sportfischerpruefung-reines-kohlemachen.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



fogman schrieb:


> Ich habe als Spontanangler im Urlaub in Irland begonnen (mit Spinner und monofilem Vorfach, Asche auf mein Haupt) aber (gottlob) nix gefangen. Denn dann wäre eventuell ein Hecht mit Piercing herumgeschwommen. Aber, was in meinen Augen viel wichtiger ist: Ich bin dadurch zum Angeln gekommen, befasse mich seither mit der Materie, werde meinen Schein machen und vielleicht sogar mal ein tüchtiges Vereinsmitglied.
> 
> Das ist in dieser Form nur im Ausland oder durch Ausnahmeregelungen wie in Brandenburg möglich. Und es kommt den Vereinen und Gewässern auf lange Sicht zugute.
> 
> Du weißt doch selbst am besten wie hochgradig ansteckend der Angelvirus ist.



Genau so sieht es aus. So würden weitsichtige Vereine und Verbände argumentieren. Die, insbesondere im Bezug auf Verbände, in Deutschland zu finden ist jedoch mehr als schwierig.

Was ich noch vergessen habe.

Nach Auskunft des Ministeriums gibt es wohl doch den einen oder anderen Verein, der Erlaubnisscheine an Touristenscheininhaber ausgibt. Ob diese im Verband organisiert sind, konnte die Behörde nicht sagen.

Ich nehme Wetten an...|supergri


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Puhh, hier kommt man ja nicht mehr mit dem Lesen nach....



antonio schrieb:


> und noch mal es gibt noch andere.
> also veranstaltungen wo eben, die bevölkerung teilnimmt und da wird eben zum beispiel durch verkauf von speisen und getränken bewirtung etc schon gewinn gemacht.
> und wenn vile Vereine rumjammern, sie haben kein geld, aber solche möglichkeiten nicht nutzen, kann ich auch nix dafür.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, und ich meine, man sollte nicht immer alle Vereine über einen Kamm scheren.

Ich kenne natürlich weitaus mehr als mein Verein (auf jeden Fall über 100), habe übrigends 2 Vereine, in denen ich Mitglied bin. Und bei diesen über 100 Vereinen ist es eben so, wie ich das schildere.

Und die Vereine, die ich kenne, die nagen nicht am Hungertuch und jaulen auch nicht, die kommen mit ihren Beiträgen aus, weil die sauber kalkulieren und die haben kein Interesse daran Gewinne zu erwirtschaften, die dem Zweckbetrieb fremd sind. 

Den Mitgliedern geht es eher darum, für günstige Eintrittspreise, die sauber kalkuliert sind, bei diesen Festen Spaß zu haben und da freuen sie sich genauso über externe Teilnehmer, da muss man nicht immer Gewinne draus schlagen. 

Kohle und Gewinne ist eben nicht alles, auch wenn das hier immer so geschrieben wird......

Und nun halte ich das lieber wie Brotfisch und verabschiede mich hier wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Den Mitgliedern geht es eher darum, für günstige Eintrittspreise, die sauber kalkuliert sind, bei diesen Festen Spaß zu haben


Geeeeenau!
Dafür ist man im Angelverein ;-))))))

Naja, bei VDSF-Vereinen mag das ja so sein, woher soll ichs wissen??
;-)))

Ich kannte das bisher eher so, dass da schon die Überschüsse aus solchen Festen von den Mitgleidern in Zentner Satzkarpfen umgerechnet wurden....

Aber was weiss ich schon......


----------



## GeorgeB (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau das ist eine gefährliche Einstellung.
> 
> Gesetze mit denen man leben kann, gibt es zu Hauf. Und es werden jeden Tag mehr. Mit allen kann man leben, und man kann auch noch leben, wenn tausend andere hinzu kommen.
> Man kann auch noch leben, wenn vorgeschrieben wird, wer wann auf die Straße darf. Ja, man kann sogar noch leben, wenn "lebenswert" an Hautfarbe oder Abstammung geknüpft wird. Vorausgesetz, man kann sich gut verstecken, oder hat zufällig die richtige Hautfarbe oder Abstammung.
> ...



Wenn ich schreibe "ich kann mit etwas leben" meine ich damit eben _nicht, _dass ich damit nur _überleben_ kann, sondern es ausdrücklich akzeptiere. Ich bin das genaue Gegenteil eines teutonischen Ordnungsfanatikers, erkenne aber durchaus auch die Nachteile von zu viel "Anarchie". Man muss Lösungen finden, mit denen alle leben können. Das erfordert Kompromisse, die logischerweise niemals perfekt sind.

Wir diskutieren hier keine Verschärfung von Gesetzeslagen, sondern die m.E. kulante und vernünftige "Lockerung" in SH. 

Kurz zu meinem Hintergrund, bin ja hier neu: Ich bin nur wenig jünger als du, habe als junger Bengel in den 70ern meine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt, und war nur bis zu meinem Abi in einem Verein aktiv. Nach dem Studium habe ich die (vom Aufwand her um Welten umfangreichere) Jägerprüfung abgelegt, und seither nur mit einem Kumpel in einem privaten, großen Teich, und Altarmen eines Flusses innerhalb einer Jagd mit Fischereirecht geangelt. Old school fishing. Ansonsten nur im Ausland, oder Hochsee im Urlaub. Schein war nicht erforderlich, und viele Neuerungen sind an mir vorbei gegangen.

Jetzt plane ich an die Ostsee zu ziehen, und will wieder intensiv fischen gehen. Wenn ich Pech habe, und das Amt findet mein uraltes Prüfungszeugnis nicht wieder (habe das intelligenterweise verdaddelt), muss ich die Prüfung sogar erneut ablegen. Meine Blödheit. Kümmert mich aber auch nicht so wirklich, da ich mir das aktuelle Fachwissen längst wieder angeeignet habe. Ohne dieses Wissen würde ich mich an kein öffentliches Gewässer stellen. 

Genau deshalb wundert es mich unglaublich, wie ihr hier gegen die Prüfung wettert. Natürlich macht diese Prüfung aus niemandem einen guten Angler. Sie erfordert aber sich etwas intensiver mit Fischen, Natur und Vorschriften zu beschäftigen. Vor allem sensibilisiert sie für dieses Thema. Leider nicht alle. 

Opa mag ein guter Angler gewesen sein, war oft aber wenig sensibel für Neuerungen, und alles andere als ein Diplomat. Außerdem hat lange nicht jeder einen Opa oder Vater, der ihn kompetent einweist, was eine Prüfung überflüssig machen würde. Und deshalb gibt es Prüfungen, denn der Gesetzgeber kann da nicht differenzieren. 

Falls die Verbände oder Vereine dann etwas Geld damit verdienen, soll es mir recht sein. Sie sind es, die sich um die Binnengewässer kümmern. Staat und Kommunen hätten dafür garantiert nicht ausreichend Personal.


----------



## antonio (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Wenn ich schreibe "ich kann mit etwas leben" meine ich damit eben _nicht, _dass ich damit nur _überleben_ kann, sondern es ausdrücklich akzeptiere. Ich bin das genaue Gegenteil eines teutonischen Ordnungsfanatikers, erkenne aber durchaus auch die Nachteile von zu viel "Anarchie". Man muss Lösungen finden, mit denen alle leben können. Das erfordert Kompromisse, die logischerweise niemals perfekt sind.
> 
> Wir diskutieren hier keine Verschärfung von Gesetzeslagen, sondern die m.E. kulante und vernünftige "Lockerung" in SH.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Bitte nicht wieder offtopic zur Prüfung, dass man da im Normalfall (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) nix vernünftiges lernt (sofern Kurse überhaupt vorgeschrieben sind), schon gar nicht angeln, dürfte jedem klar sein.

Dazu gibts jede Menge passende Threads.

Hier gehts drum, dass eine Regierung Anglern das Leben leichter machen will 
= anglerfreundlich

Und der LSFV-SH diese Erleichterungen mit einer für Angler gefährlichen und zudem logisch nicht gerade stringenten Tierschutzargumentation versucht, Angler auszugrenzen und zu kriminalisieren 
= anglerfeindlich...


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Die Ironie-Auffindquote beträgt 50%...

Aber im Ernst.
Was hier unter der Überschrift des Touristenfischereischeins von dem meisten, auch von mir gewünscht wird, ist eine Schnuppermöglichkeit ins Angeln, die tunlichst dazu beiträgt, dass sich mehr Leute dafür interessieren, dabei zu bleiben und einen ordentlichen Schein zu machen.
Die Touristenfischereischeine verfolgen aber einen anderen Zweck, nämlich die Erzielung von Einnahmen durch das Land. Dass sie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern über ihre Gültigkeitsdauer hinaus Monat für Monat neu erteilt werden, auch an Einheimische, die gar nicht im Urlaub sind, jedes Jahr wieder (man könnte es für bürokratisch halten), ist zwar niederschwellig. Aber das Fehlen einer zeitlichen Begrenzung motiviert meiner Meinung nicht gerade dazu, sich dem Erwerb eines ordentlichen Fischereischeins zu unterziehen, die zudem jedenfalls mittelfristig teurer sind.
Schnupperschein gerne - permanente Serien-Tourischeine nein!

Aufzuräumen ist noch mit der Behauptung, dass die vom Land vereinnahmten Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe voll in die Verbände fließen. Wäre es so, könnten sicher die Prüfungslehrgänge deutlich verbilligt werden. Weder in Brandenburg, noch in Berlin erhält der VDSF einen Cent aus den Fischereiabgaben. (Möglicherweise ist das im Saarland anders, wo der Verband eine Körperschaft des öffentlichen Rechts ist). Viele LV des VDSF erhalten nur einen winzigen Anteil der Einnahmen, oftmals für spezielle Projektförderung. Zu einem erheblichen Teil werden die Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe, die ja nur bei Anglern erhoben wird, sogar zur Förderung der Berufsfischerei eingesetzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst.
> Was hier unter der Überschrift des Touristenfischereischeins von dem meisten, auch von mir gewünscht wird, ist eine Schnuppermöglichkeit ins Angeln, die tunlichst dazu beiträgt, dass sich mehr Leute dafür interessieren, dabei zu bleiben und einen ordentlichen Schein zu machen.
> Die Touristenfischereischeine verfolgen aber einen anderen Zweck, nämlich die Erzielung von Einnahmen durch das Land. Dass sie in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern über ihre Gültigkeitsdauer hinaus Monat für Monat neu erteilt werden, auch an Einheimische, die gar nicht im Urlaub sind, jedes Jahr wieder (man könnte es für bürokratisch halten), ist zwar niederschwellig. Aber das Fehlen einer zeitlichen Begrenzung motiviert meiner Meinung nicht gerade dazu, sich dem Erwerb eines ordentlichen Fischereischeins zu unterziehen, die zudem jedenfalls mittelfristig teurer sind.
> Schnupperschein gerne - permanente Serien-Tourischeine nein!



Es ist manchmal recht schwierig, den Widersinn in den eigenen Worten zu finden.

Wenn jemand sich einen Touristenschein kauft und während seines Urlaubs drei Wochen angelt, dann weiß der nach diesen drei Wochen mehr, als jeder frischgebackene Prüfunsabsolvent. Wozu soll der dann noch die Farce der Prüfung absolvieren ?

Im Gegensatz zum frischen Prüfling bekommt der Tourischeininhaber sogar noch eine Infobroschüre, wo genau ausgewiesen ist, was Sache ist. Der Prüfling aus NRW kann seinen Schein lösen und am nächsten Tag nach SH fahren, von dessen Vorschriften und Gesetzen er nicht die Bohne einer Ahnung hat, und lustig loslegen. 

Imho ist der Tourischeininhaber sogar noch wesentlich besser vorbereitet, als der Prüfungsneuling.

Der Widerstand der Vereine und Verbände beruht einzig darin, dass der Gesetzgeber die Prüfung mit dem Touristenschein vollkommen zu Recht auf das reduziert hat, was sie in Tat und Wahrheit ist:

Ein Geßlerhut der Verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ein Geßlerhut der Verbände.


:m:m:m:m:m

Alte, starrsinnige Betonköpfe sind halt auch mit Fakten nicht zu überzeugen und wollen wohl auch wie damals in der Schweiz das Volk zum (ab)nicken zwingen........... (nein, Brotfisch, Du hast kein Verbandsamt, auch diesmal warst nicht Du gemeint..)


----------



## Brotfisch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Das sehe ich unter Gerechtigkeitsgesichtspunkten.
Solange es eine generelle Prüfungspflicht gibt, ist es ungerecht, wenn mit dem Touristenschein diese Pflicht unterlaufen werden kann. Gibt es allgemein keine Prüfung mehr, würde ich auch vom "Touristen" keine verlangen. So, wie es jetzt ist, ist der Touri-Schein nichts weiter als ein Freikaufen von der Prüfung mit Geld.

Zitat:
Wenn jemand sich einen Touristenschein kauft und während seines Urlaubs drei Wochen angelt, dann weiß der nach diesen drei Wochen mehr, als jeder frischgebackene Prüfunsabsolvent. Wozu soll der dann noch die Farce der Prüfung absolvieren ?

Im Gegensatz zum frischen Prüfling bekommt der Tourischeininhaber sogar noch eine Infobroschüre, wo genau ausgewiesen ist, was Sache ist." Zitat Ende

Also ich kenne sowohl die Infobroschüre, als auch die Schulungsunterlagen. Das ist schlicht falsch. Und das ein Touristenfischer nach drei Wochen mehr weiß als ein Prüfungsabsolvent, ist eine Behauptung, der ich die Behauptung entgegenstelle, dass das nicht einmal für das praktische Wissen gilt (was wohl gemeint ist). Ich war mehrere Jahre Vorsitzender der Berliner Prüfungskommission. Die meisten Absolventen hatten durchaus praktische Erfahrungen, entweder durch Angeln im Ausland oder durch Heranführung durch ihren Angelverein oder auch, weil sie einfach ohne Schein geangelt hatten, wo auch immer. Sicher werden einige der aktuellen Absolventen auch schon das eine oder andere Mal einen Touri-Schein erworben haben. Also sehe ich diese Besserqualifizierung durch den Touri-Schein gegenüber dem Prüfungsabsolventen nicht. Durch die Prüfung wird niemand schlechter.
Über das theoretische Wissen wird hier ja nicht gesprochen, weil es für unnütz erachtet wird (wofür nützt es eigentlich nichts?). Das ist bei Lehrgangsabsolventen zweifellos größer als beim Nur-Broschüre-Leser.

Das Maß der Dinge scheint mir bei der Betrachtung von Ralle das erfolgreiche Angeln zu sein (praktischer Ansatz). Die Zielstellung der Anglerausbildung ist jedoch die Förderung der Waidgerechtigkeit. Das ist eher eine Frage der inneren Einstellung. Beides miteinander zu vergleichen oder zu vermengen bringt wirklich keinerlei Erkenntnisgewinn.

P.S.: Das sind natürlich alles keine Argumente, weil die sind mir ja bereits seit Tagen ausgegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Das sind natürlich alles keine Argumente



Ja, das sind keine Argumente für die Diskusson hier.

*Hier gehts darum, dass eine Regierung Angeln einfacher machen will für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

 Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  aktiv versucht zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

Natürlich wäre es besser eine sinnlose Prüfung gleich ganz abzuschaffen - aber immerhin sind solche Aufweichungen erste Schritte der Politik in die richtige Richtung, die auch deutlich zeigen, dass rechtlich keine gesetzliche Prüfung notwendig sein KANN - mehr kann man von der Politik am Anfang nicht verlangen.

*Die tun also von der Politik mehr um Menschen einfacher zum Angeln zu bringen, als die Verbände - Das ist sowohl das Traurige wie die Schande für die Verbände.............*




> Die Zielstellung der Anglerausbildung ist jedoch die Förderung der Waidgerechtigkeit.


Es spricht niemand dagegen, dass Verbände oder Vereine endlich gute *freiwillige* Schulungen anbieten würden, in denen wirklich was gelernt werden kann (und zwar angeln und praktisches Verhalten am Wasser. Waidgerechtigkeit kann man eh nicht lernen, erstens ist das nicht definiert und zweitens lernt man das sowenig wie Anstand und Respekt: Kinderstube oder Pech). 

*Eine gesetzliche Gesinnungszwangsprüfung braucht aber niemand....*

*Und prüfen kann man Waidgerechtigkeit schon zweimal nicht. Das ist reiner VDSF-Popanz, um weiterhin Geßlerhüte aufhängen zu können- und manche fallen halt drauf rein.*

Dafür ist aber auch nicht der Staat zuständig, für Waidgerechtigkeit (die zudem nichtmal irgendwo definiert ist). 
Sollte das Dein Argument sein, dann MUSS die Prüfung sofort weg. 

Da ist ja der Schritt zur Gesinnungsprüfung nicht mehr weit...

Das mag der VDSF-Unterdrückungsdenke entsprechen, sollte aber in einem modernen Staat keine Rolle mehr spielen..




Denn weder faktisch noch bundesrechtlich gibt es in meinen Augen einen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.

1.: 
Die Zahl der Angler am Gewässer muss nicht durch den Gesetzgeber durch Prüfungen reguliert werden, das macht der Gewässerbewirtschafter durch Kartenausgabe.

2.:
 Das gleiche gilt für Fischentnahme (weil da ja bei vielen der Fischneid durchkommt):
 Auch das hat der Gewässerbewirtschafter zu regeln, in dem er die Fangbegrenzungen der Ausgabe von Karten und dem Bestand anpasst (muss eh jeder heute schon....).

3.:
 Bundesrechtliche Gründe gibt es auch keine (auch nicht das Tierschutzgesetz von wegen Sachkunde), das beweisen die ganzen Ausnahmen, wo heute schon Angeln ohne Prüfung möglich ist (prüfungfreies Friedfischangeln Brandenburg, Touristenangelscheine (in Thüringen auch für Thüringer, dazu verlängerbar), Diplomatenfamilien, ausländische Touristen, Behinderte etc..).

4.:
 Signifikante Änderungen/Nachteile hinsichtlich Gesetzesverstößen (sowohl Tierschutzgesetz wie auch Fischererecht) konnten trotz prüfungsfreiem Friedfischangeln in Brandenburg nicht nachgewiesen werdenn - also ist das Argument schon alleine durch die Praxis widerlegt.

Dass dort im Nachhinein aber viele der ehemals "prüfungsfreien" dann die Prüfung machen um auch Raubfische angeln zu können, zeigt einfach, dass durch einen unbürokratischen Zugang zum Angeln die Zahl der Angler erhöht werden kann.

5.:
 Über Angler sollten sich die Verbände aber freuen (mehr Angler - mehr Gewicht in der Politik), genauso wie die Vereine (mehr Angler, mehr Geld)...... 

6.:
 Und nicht zuletzt sollte sich der der Bundeswirtschaftsminister freuen:
 Die knapp 2 Millionen Angler, die pro Jahr in Deutschland momentan angeln, machen einen volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz von 6,4 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr.

Wenn nur ein Teil derer, die laut Allensbach Interesse am Angeln hätten, dazu kommen würde, kann man sich das leicht ausrechnen:
 Allensbach nennt da 5,08 Millionen Menschen, die grundsätzlich Interesse am Angeln hätten.

Arlinghaus kommt mit anderen Berechnungsmethoden auf andere Zahlen, und spricht von 3,36 Millionen jährlich aktiver Angler (mindetens 1mal pro Jahr angeln) und 0,51 Millionen inaktiver..

Wenn man also eigentlich bundesweit nur Gutes für die Anglerschaft insgesamt durch möglichst einfachen Zugang zum Angeln erreichen kann (wie gesagt, die persönlichen Ängste von zu viel Leuten am Wasser und Fischneid etc. mal aussen vor gelassen); dann gibt es keinerlei faktischen oder bundesrechtlichen Grund für eine Prüfung oder einen Kurs.

Was überbleibt, ist Aspekt des Geldverdienens am Kurs/Prüfung für Vereine und Verbände und das aufhängen des Verbandsgeßlerhutes, vor dem Angler einzuknicken haben......


----------



## Carp-MV (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Durch die Prüfung wird niemand schlechter.


*

Wird aber auch niemand besser!* 
Genau das ist der springende Punkt die so einige nicht kapieren wollen und immer wieder mit teils lustigen aber auch völlig sinnfreien Begründungen kommen, über die man nicht mal wirklich lachen kann.

Ich sehe das hier alleine nur in diesen Forum wie viele Neulinge hier mit frischen Schein schreiben und so gut wie keinen Plan von der Praxis haben. Die Neulinge können ja nicht mal was dafür und keiner wird denen das Übel nehmen. 

Es zeigt aber was für eine berechtigung so eine Prüfung hat. Nämlich keine! Das was wirklich Wissenswert wäre passt in ein kleines Heftchen(wenn nicht sogar auf ein A4 Blatt) und hat jedermann innerhalb kurzer Zeit soweit auswendig gelernt. Da gibt es auch kein wenn und aber mehr. Es ist, wie es ist! Die Prüfung ist so in der BRD fast völlig nutzlos und bescheinigt nicht im geringsten irgendwelche Kenntnisse was das Angeln betrifft.



> endlich gute *freiwillige* Schulungen anbieten würden,


Das ist eine wirkliche sinnvolle Maßnahme die sicher auch gut angenommen würde und mit großer Sicherheit wesentlich mehr bringt als diese gesetzliche Prüfung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Auch noch zum nachdenken:
Nicht-SHler konnten ja schon seit Jahren Tourischeine kriegen und kriegten auch Erlaubnisscheine vom Verband und den angeschlossenen Vereinen.

Gefährlich für "Tier- und Artenschutz, Waidgerechtigkeit etc" wurde das ja  laut Verband aber erst dann, seit auch Schleswig Holsteiner selber einen solchen Schein kriegen können. 

Hält also der Verband die Schleswig Holsteiner für NOCH gefährlicher als die auswärtigen Touristen (Terroristen??)?

Oder warum reagieren die vom Verband erst jetzt (nach Jahren Tourisschein!!!)?

Da gehts am Ende wohl doch nur drum, weil damit die Kohle des Verbandes direkt betroffen ist??
Weil die ja die Prüfungsgebühren nur von Schleswig Holsteinern, nicht aber von auswärtigen Touristen abzocken können (man muss ja die Prüfung im eigenen Bundesland machen)!!!

Und wenn der Gesetzgeber jetzt auch für Schleswig Holsteiner eine Möglichkeit schafft, diese sinnlose Prüfung zu umgehen, dann läuten wohl beim Verband auf einmal die Alarmglocken..

Die vom Konto, nicht die von der "Waidgerechtigkeit"....


----------



## Brotfisch (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@ Carp-MV

Freiwillige Schulungen bieten viele Verbände und Vereine seit vielen Jahren an.


Ansonsten sind wir hier wieder angelangt beim Nicht-Thema Prüfungen, die ja bekanntlich Angler dümmer machen, obwohl wir hier uns doch eigentlich über den Touristenfischereischein unterhalten wollten.
Den darf man aber nicht kritisieren, weil bei ihm die Prüfung entfällt.
Ich hab's verstanden: Was die Verbände wollen, ist schlecht. Was die Verbände nicht wollen, ist gut.

Wenn wir uns daran halten, ersparen wir uns Diskussionen, deren Ergebnis schon feststeht, bevor der erste Beitrag eingetippt ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten sind wir hier wieder angelangt beim Nicht-Thema Prüfungen, die ja bekanntlich Angler dümmer machen, obwohl wir hier uns doch eigentlich über den Touristenfischereischein unterhalten wollten.



Du hättest Dir ja dann auch das Offtopic sparen können und auf das Posting direkt über Deinem antworten können:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch noch zum nachdenken:
> Nicht-SHler konnten ja schon seit Jahren Tourischeine kriegen und kriegten auch Erlaubnisscheine vom Verband und den angeschlossenen Vereinen.
> 
> Gefährlich für "Tier- und Artenschutz, Waidgerechtigkeit etc" wurde das ja laut Verband aber erst dann, seit auch Schleswig Holsteiner selber einen solchen Schein kriegen können.
> ...



Und dazu:


			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab's verstanden: Was die Verbände wollen, ist schlecht.


So wie die sich heute leider darstellen und handeln:
Für Angler grundsätzlich ja.
Pauschal alle aber nein, es gibt (leider zu) wenige Ausnahmen, meist aber nur in Einzelfragen...............


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich hab's verstanden: Was die Verbände wollen, ist schlecht. Was die Verbände nicht wollen, ist gut.




Dieser Eindruck kann tatsächlich entstehen. Das liegt aber nicht an uns, sondern daran, dass es über die Verbände herzlich wenig positives zu berichten gibt.

Wir haben z.B. den SH-Verband ausdrücklich dafür gelobt, dass er es geschafft hat die Entnahmepflicht in SH abzuwenden.
Eine seltene Gelegenheit, von uns sofort wahrgenommen.

Dass die Verbände mit gefühlten 20 Hintern umstoßen, was sie mit halber Hand aufbauen lässt leider keine positivere Darstellung zu.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch noch zum nachdenken:
> Nicht-SHler konnten ja schon seit Jahren Tourischeine kriegen und kriegten auch Erlaubnisscheine vom Verband und den angeschlossenen Vereinen.
> 
> ....


 

Immer diese Behauptungen....

Fakt ist: Das ist weit gefehlt, die Vereine haben auch schon vor der jetzigen Regelung keine Gastkarten an Urlauberfischereischeininhaber ausgegeben. Es hat sich da also nichts dran geändert...

Nur, das hier keiner mit Unwahrheiten durch die Gegend laufen muss, die hier wieder verbreitet werden.

Somit muss da keiner drüber nachdenken, das war schon immer so, wird nur jetzt hochgespielt, weil hier scheinbar Langeweile herscht... oder einige 20 Jahre lang geschlafen haben, keine Ahnung...|uhoh:

Richtigstellung erledigt und nun bin ich wieder weg.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Fakt ist: Das ist weit gefehlt, die Vereine haben auch schon vor der jetzigen Regelung keine Gastkarten an Urlauberfischereischeininhaber ausgegeben. Es hat sich da also nichts dran geändert...


Tatsächlich??

Der Verband und zumindest einzelne Vereine müssen das doch wohl getan haben....

Sonst hätte der Verband ja jetzt nicht veröffentlicht, dass er ab jetzt keine Karten mehr ausgibt UND seinen Vereinen das gleiche empfohlen..

Müsste er ja nicht so veröffentlichen und seinen Vereinen "empfehlen", wenns eh schon nicht gemacht worden wäre..

Sorry, die ganze Geschichte ist argumentativ seitens des Verbandes so heuchlerisch und verlogen und anglerfeindlich wie es überhaupt nur sein kann.

Unterm Strich beibt schlicht:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Einzelne Vereine tun das ja auch weiter, die Masse aber nicht



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sonst hätte der Verband ja jetzt nicht veröffentlicht, dass er ab jetzt keine Karten mehr ausgibt UND seinen Vereinen das gleiche empfohlen..


 
Das war auch vorher immer schon so, nur weil die Presse das jetzt mal aufgegriffen hat und der Verband dies bestätigte (es gibt ja eine Gesetzesänderung|uhoh, ist das noch lange nichts neues, hat nur niemanden interessiert und außer dem AB mit ca 5-10 Usern interessiert es auch immer noch keinen.:m

Für SH und den Tourismuss ändert sich absolut nichts, außer, dass SH'ler ohne Fischereischein damit jetzt auch in der Ostsee und den freien Küstengewässern Angeln können.....

Über wieviel "neu" Nutznießer diskutiert ihr hier jetzt???? 1-10 pro Jahr vielleicht, wenn überhaupt????

Ich schmeiß mich ja wech.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Der LSFV hat mit Beschlüssen des Präsidiums und der Jahreshauptversammlung 2012 festgelegt, daß Inhabern von Urlauberfischereischeinen keine Erlaubnisscheine für Verbandsgewässer verkauft werden. Das sind der Nord-Ostsee-Kanal, der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal, die Elbe, der Dobersdorfer See, der Einfelder See, der Stolper See sowie seine Angelbereiche auf dem Westensee (Westensee/Langnis), dem Schaalsee (Dargow) und Teile der Eider (Auslauf Westensee bis Straßenbrücke Achterwehr).



PS:
Da der Beschluss keine Karten mehr auszugeben erst auf der HV 2012 gefasst wurde, hätte dann der Verband (wenn das stimmt, dass er vorher keine Karten ausgegeben hätte) ohne Beschluss gehandelt, wenn er vorher keine Karten an legale Tourischeininaber ausgeben hätte?

Und zu was und warum wurde dann auch einmal ein Beschluss gefasst, wenn eh schon keine Karten ausgegeben worden wären??

Hat der Verband wirklich nix besseres zu tun, als Beschlüsse zu fassen für Dinge, die nach Deinen Worten eh immer so gehandhabt worden sind?



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Über wieviel "neu" Nutznießer diskutiert ihr hier jetzt???? 1-10 pro Jahr vielleicht, wenn überhaupt????



Und wegen der paar Leute beschwört der Verband dann Arten-, Natur- und Gewässerschutzprobleme herauf???

Siehe oben, meine persönliche Meinung dazu:


> Sorry, die ganze Geschichte ist argumentativ seitens des Verbandes so heuchlerisch und verlogen und anglerfeindlich wie es überhaupt nur sein kann.






Und auch das bleibt so:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich ja wech.:vik:



Ja prima,

eine solche Selbstentsorgung würde ich mir von den Verbänden noch viel mehr wünschen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Da der Beschluss keine Karten mehr auszugeben erst auf der HV 2012 gefasst wurde, hätte dann der Verband (wenn das stimmt, dass er vorher keine Karten ausgegeben hätte) ohne Beschluss gehandelt, wenn er vorher keine Karten an legale Tourischeininaber ausgeben hätte?


 
Warum sollte man alte Begebenheiten nicht noch einmal aufgreífen und erneut beschließen? Die Meinungen könnten sich ja geändert haben.... Man muss sich ja nicht auf alten Kamellen ausruhen..., sondern die Meinung auch mal aktualisieren.... Es gab ja auch diverse Wechsel in den Vorstandspersonen, die andere Meinungen dazu haben kömnnten. Wobei das in den meisten Vereinen eh einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung bedarf, in denen das in den Vereinsregularien geregelt ist.

Oder hast Du auch noch die gleiche Meinung zu allen Dingen, die Du vor 20 Jahren hattest.

Ich bin immer wieder entzückt, wie wenig Wissen ihr eigentlich habt...

Vielleicht solltet ihr mal eine Sportfischerprüfung in Sachen Vereins- Verbandsgeschäfte machen, selbstverständlich nur freiwillig....:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder entzückt, wie wenig Wissen ihr eigentlich habt...



Gut, dass es dann Leute wie Dich gibt, die uns in dieser Hinsicht weiterbilden!!! :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja prima,
> 
> eine solche Selbstentsorgung würde ich mir von den Verbänden noch viel mehr wünschen.


 
Das wäre dann aber Sondermüll, den Thomas aus seinen Steuergeldern bezahlen müsste.... der klagt doch eh schon, das geht ja gar nicht.|kopfkrat

Macht ihr dann freiwillig die Arbeit der Vereine und Verbände?

Ach neee, ihr kritisiert ja nur, die Arbeit sollen ja andere machen, ich vergaß...:q

Habe da gerade heute wieder so ein Artikel gelesen:



> Mehr als 800m³ Müll in 25 Jahren
> 
> Seit Anbeginn seiner Existenz verfolgt der Verein die Politik intakter Gewässer, verbunden mit Natur- und Umweltschutz und führt die Gewässerreinigungen seit nun mehr als 25 Jahren mindestens 3 Mal jährlich durch.,


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sollte man alte Begebenheiten nicht noch einmal aufgreífen und erneut beschließen? Die Meinungen könnten sich ja geändert haben.... Man muss sich ja nicht auf alten Kamellen ausruhen..., sondern die Meinung auch mal aktualisieren.... Es gab ja auch diverse Wechsel in den Vorstandspersonen, die andere Meinungen dazu



Unabhängig warum oder wieso hat der Verband es für nötig erachtet, wegen der laut Dir ca. 1 - 10 Betroffenen dann also einen (erneuten?) HV-Beschluss herbeizuführen sowie den Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes (Tier-, Arten-Natur-, Gewässerschutz in Gefahr wegen 1 - 10 Leuten??) herbeizureden!

Und das, um gegen vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen zu kämpfen!!

Beim Verbot Gemeinschaftsfischen wars noch ganz anders vor der Gesetzesänderung!!

Da hiess es, weil das Gesetz ist, muss man es beachten und kann nicht dagegen kämpfen.. 
Du erinnerst Dich noch?? 
Das war das Argument, warum der Verband im Parlamentsausschuss einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten angegangen ist, weil er die Schirmherrrsschaft für eine Jugendmeisterschaft übernahm.....

Es bleibt für mich persönlich nach wie vor dabei, gerade beim LSFV-SH:
Ein Haufen heuchlerischer, verlogener und anglerfeindlicher Argumentationen seitens des Verbandes....

Und auch das bleibt so:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unabhängig warum oder wieso hat der Verband es für nötig erachtet, wegen der laut Dir ca. 1 - 10 Betroffenen dann also einen (erneuten?) HV-Beschluss herbeizuführen sowie den Untergang des anglerischen Abendlandes (Tier-, Arten-Natur-, Gewässerschutz in Gefahr wegen 1 - 10 Leuten??) herbeizureden!


 
Wer geht unter, Abendland??? Kenne ich nicht, wo liegt das?

Tja, verstehe ich auch nicht, was für eine Welle Du hier wegen 1-10 Leuten machst..... Wenn überhaupt, vielleicht ja auch überhaupt keine Leute....


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Zitat:

Mehr als 800m³ Müll in 25 Jahren

Seit Anbeginn seiner Existenz verfolgt der Verein die Politik intakter Gewässer, verbunden mit Natur- und Umweltschutz und führt die Gewässerreinigungen seit nun mehr als 25 Jahren mindestens 3 Mal jährlich durch., 



das ist ja auch löblich, nur von den tourischeinanglern kann der müll ja nicht kommen, die dürfen ja nicht ans gewässer.
also macht man ja seinen eigenen müll weg und den der badegäste etc.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist ja auch löblich, nur von den tourischeinanglern kann der müll ja nicht kommen, die dürfen ja nicht ans gewässer.
> also macht man ja seinen eigenen müll weg und den der badegäste etc.
> 
> antonio


 
[edit by Admin, Copyright]


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Mach wenigstens einen Quellennachweis hin:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-asv-aktuell/200-mehr-als-800m-muell-in-25-jahren.html


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Mach wenigstens einen Quellennachweis hin:
> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-asv-aktuell/200-mehr-als-800m-muell-in-25-jahren.html


 
Stimmt, hast Recht, Danke.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Etwas so komplett veröffentlichen geht auch nicht mit Quellennachweis wg. Copyright....
Danke daher für den Link..

Davon ab ist das hier eh offtopic.

Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen aktiv versucht zu unterwandern und zu torpedieren.

Und daqss Verbände auch vereinzelt gute Dinge machen, obwohl sie in meinen Augen im Kern anglerfeindlich sind, haben wir eh schon geschrieben (leider schliesst ja das eine das andere nicht aus):


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dazu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es bleibt für mich persönlich nach wie vor dabei, gerade beim LSFV-SH:
Ein Haufen heuchlerischer, verlogener und anglerfeindlicher Argumentationen seitens des Verbandes....

Und auch das bleibt so:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Moin,

nur für mich bitte als Info (gerne als PN oder Hinweis auf eine Stelle im AB), weil ich gerade keinen Kopf habe in den Tiefen des AB zu forschen, ob das bereits thematisiert wurde:

Warum ist die von der Carstensen-Regierung beschlossene Regelung mit den Erlaubnisscheinen (hier immer wieder) als anglerfreundlich zu bezeichnen?

Ich finde eine "doppelte" Fischereiabgabe von auswärtigen Anglern mit Schein geradezu anglerfeindlich!

Oder betrachtet ihr nur die Möglichkeit der Nichtscheinbesitzers, hier bei uns auch ohne Prüfung fischen zu dürfen und blendet die Quasi Nichtanerkennung der auswärtigen Fischereischeine aus?

Bitte wirklich nur für mich, ohne dass ich streiten will. Könnt ihr auch gerne löschen, wenns OT ist (aber nachdem ihr mir ne PN geschickt habt).

Ich will der Diskussion nur folgen können!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass der Verband vom Gesetzgeber gewollte Erleichterungen aktiv versucht zu unterwandern und zu torpedieren.


 
Es zeigt aber sehr gut, was ihr mit euren Forderungen zerstören wollt, nämlich wirklich wichtige Arbeit für die natur, Umwelt, Gewässer und die Fische, die nach eurer ständigen Forderung nach Zerschlagung und Auflösung dieser Verbände und Vereine wer machen soll????

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass ihr allen Anglern mit euren Forderungen zehnmal mehr schadet, als jeder Verein und Verband. Und genauso dem Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.

Vielleicht sollt man deinen Text etwas umformulieren und dann passt der eventuell viel besser, in etwa so:



> Ein Haufen heuchlerischer, verlogener und anglerfeindlicher Argumentationen seitens einiger AB-User.


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ja genau!!!
So muss es sein!!!

Die Vereine machen tolle Arbeit, um ihre bewirtschafteten Gewässer zu säubern und schöne Feste feiern zu können. Ist so und ist auch gut so.

Sie sind im Landesverband organisiert, der ihre Belange vertreten soll. Ist auch so und für die Vereine wohl auch gut so.

Der Landesverband setzt sich dafür ein, dass nur die in den Vereinen Organisierten an den Gewässern angeln können. Ist ebenso und wird von den Vereinsjüngern natürlich gut geheißen.

Der böse Thomas als Chefredakteur des AB und der noch bösere Ralle 24 und natürlich die am allerbösestene Landesregierung SH finden, dass das Angeln in SH kein Privileg für Organisierte mit irgendeiner weitestgehend praxisfernen Prüfung sein darf, sondern ein Grundrecht für alle Bürger und natürlich ein Tourismusmagnet etc. 

Daraus ergibt sich nunmal der klare Dissenz und die (einzig logische) Schlussfolgerung, dass der LSFV-SH eben *kein* Verband für alle *Angler und am Angeln Interessierte* ist, sondern ein Verband für Gewässer bewirtschaftende Vereine ist, denen auch Angler angehören.

Und eben genau diese Angler und Vereinsmenschen wie Dorschgreifer haben neben den Angeln ein Rieseninteresse daran, andere Menschen von ihren Gewässern und den darin enthaltenen Fischen möglichst fern zu halten, was von ihrem Verband unterstützt wird.

Was sich mir nicht erschließt ist, warum sie nicht in der Lage sind, genau das einfach zuzugeben und zu sagen: "Ja, so ist das und dazu stehen wir."

Statt dessen wird immer wieder mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten herumgedruckst und so getan, als sei man der große Heilsbringer für das Angeln in Deutschland im Allgemeinen und in Schleswig-Holstein im Besonderen. #d#d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@ Wegofishing

OT ein

Zu Deiner Info:

Sind zwei Paar Stiefel:
Einmal gehts ums Angeln mit Tourischein jetzt auich für Einheimische.

Die zusäzliche Fischereiabgabe für ALLE Nicht-SHler haben damit nichts zu tun, das ist eine zweite Baustelle.

Dagegen wehrt sich der Verband richtigerweise auch.

OT aus


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

OT ein:

Danke.

Um bei deinem Bild zu bleiben:

Klingt für mich eher wie zwei Schuhe des selben Paares.

Der linke ist ja ganz ok, aber der rechte ist doch doof...

Beide wegschmeißen und neu regeln!

OT aus!

Gruß aus Schleswig Holstein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja genau!!!
> So muss es sein!!!
> 
> Die Vereine machen tolle Arbeit, um ihre bewirtschafteten Gewässer zu säubern und schöne Feste feiern zu können. Ist so und ist auch gut so.
> ...



Das ist genau der Punkt.

Würden die zugeben, dass es nur um Kohle geht und um ausgrenzen vom Gastanglern an ihren Gewässern, müssten sie nicht mit den abstrusen Argumentationen Tier-, Natur- und Gewässerschutz kommen und alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen zuerst mal schlecht machen.

Denn genau das liefert die Munition für Anglerfeinde, wenn die Verbände denen die Argumente noch frei Haus liefern.

Auf Basis Kohle/ausgrenzung von Gastanglern könnte man dann auch vernünftig argumentieren und mit Sicherhet Lösungen finden, die für alle Seiten passen.

Solange aber Verbände und Vereine Angler (speziell Gastangler) immer als gefährlich darstellen statt als Chance, solange gibt es schlicht keine Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und eben genau diese Angler und Vereinsmenschen wie Dorschgreifer haben neben den Angeln ein Rieseninteresse daran, andere Menschen von ihren Gewässern und den darin enthaltenen Fischen möglichst fern zu halten, was von ihrem Verband unterstützt wird.


 
Stimmt doch wieder überhaupt nicht, jeder, der einen gültigen Fischereischein hat, der ist gerne Willkommen, von mir aus Tausende....

Die Regierung soll keine Ausnahmeregelungen schaffen, für die sie selbst Einschränkungen schafft, sondern klare Linien.

Von mir aus können sie auch die Sportfischerprüfung abschaffen, solange sie das aber nicht tun, ist das alles inkonsquent und dass muss man nicht den Verbänden oder Vereinen aufbürden.


----------



## Veit (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich bin gewiss nicht jemand, der sonderlich Verbandsfreundlich ist. In diesem Fall finde ich die Haltung  des LSFV-SH allerdings hervorragend. Klares NEIN zum Tourifischereischein und klares JA für's -wenn man so will- Aussperren deren Besitzer von den Verbandsgewässern. Wer angeln will, sollte eine Prüfung ablegen und davon abgesehen muss die Bewirtschaftung, Pacht und Pflege der Verbandsgewässer auch irgendwie finanziert werden. Darum ist es vollkommen nachvollziehbar und ok, dass der Hintergedanke des Verbands bei seiner Einstellung vermutlich auch ausbleibende Gebühren sind. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass Angeln für möglichst viele Personen möglich ist. Wenn dadurch allerdings die Gefahr besteht, dass Beeinträchtigungen für die Gewässer entstehen, muss das unterbunden werden. Und genau diese Beeinträchtigungen befürchte ich, wenn jede Person ohne Prüfung an die Gewässer ran kann. Wenn jeder ohne Prüfung Autofahren könnte, wäre eine Katastrophe genauso vorprogrammiert.....


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

was bürdet man denn den vereinen auf?
die entscheidung ob man mit tourischein ans gewässer darf oder nicht?
sorry das bürden sich die vereine selber auf.
vom gesetz her ist es lagal mit tourischeinen zu angeln also wo ist das problem?

antonio


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss nicht jemand, der sonderlich Verbandsfreundlich ist. In diesem Fall finde ich die Haltung  des LSFV-SH allerdings hervorragend. Klares NEIN zum Tourifischereischein und klares JA für's -wenn man so will- Aussperren deren Besitzer von den Verbandsgewässern. Wer angeln will, sollte eine Prüfung ablegen und davon abgesehen muss die Bewirtschaftung, Pacht und Pflege der Verbandsgewässer auch irgendwie finanziert werden.
> 
> durch die preise der gastkarten als beispiel
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## angler1996 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

was ist wohl Sinn und Zweck eines Vereines und wessen Interessen hat der zu vertreten?

Ich stelle mit mal vor:
Jedes Gewässer ist für alle theoretisch zum Angeln frei
( müßte man zwar das Grundgesetz hinsichtlich des Schutzes des Eigentums ändern, naja nicht sehr realistisch)

Was passiert dann?

Einige pfiffige Burschen werden ganz schnell auf die Idee kommen, sich irgendwie zur Interessenvertretung zusammen zu schließen und gründen was? einen ( Nicht)-Verein:q
Sorry für OT.
Gruß A.


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Klares NEIN zum Tourifischereischein und klares JA für's -wenn man so  will- Aussperren deren Besitzer von den Verbandsgewässern. Wer angeln  will, sollte eine Prüfung ablegen


Eine Prüfung ablegen? Bisher war es eigentlich immer wichtig das man alle gültigen Papiere hat aber jetzt sind wir schon beim du brauchst unbedingt ne abgeschlossene Prüfung. Herrlich komisch und zwar so lustig das mir das lachen gerade vergeht. Legale Papiere sind nun mal legal Papiere und bestätigen dem *befr. Fischereischein* Inhaber (ja so heisst dieser Schein) die erforderliche Erlaubnis die benötigt wird um in der BRD eine Gewässerkarte zu erwerben. Und ein paar großspurige Vereine/Verbände meinen jetzt sich über die Gesetze und gültige Papiere stellen zu können? 

*Ich hoffe das es bald soweit ist und die Prüfung abgeschafft wird damit Leute die so derart Arrgogant sind und sich als was besseres sehen, sich so richtig in den Arsch beißen!
* 


> und davon abgesehen muss die  Bewirtschaftung, Pacht und Pflege der Verbandsgewässer auch irgendwie  finanziert werden.


Ich frage mich gerade was das mit dem befr. Fischereischein zu tun hat? Oder ist es am Ende etwa doch so das es nur um Kohle geht?^^



> Wenn jeder ohne Prüfung Autofahren könnte, wäre eine Katastrophe genauso vorprogrammiert.....



Nicht schon wieder dieser Vergleich der genauso wenig zusammen passt wie Äpfel und Birnen....#q


----------



## Norbi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wer bestimmt eigendlich ob Gastkarten für ein Gewässer ausgegeben werden.......???


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt eigendlich ob Gastkarten für ein Gewässer ausgegeben werden.......???


 
Ganz klar die Eigentümer oder Pächter bzw. Fischereirechtsinhaber.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Äpfel und Birnen sind beides Obst oder 

Im Kerngedanken bin ich, obwohl ich eine Prüfung damals mit 12 Jahren abgelegt habe, auch gegen eine Prüfung.

Gerade Freunde, die oftmals passiv mit mir am Rhein waren etc. würden gerne mehr ins Hobby rein schnuppern und da schreckt die Prüfung sie leider ab. Daher finde ich generell solche Touristenscheine gar nicht schlimm.

Da ich mich aufgrund meines Wohnortes nicht auf SH konzentrieren kann, stell ich mal meine Annahmen auf eine Bundesweite Ebene.

Problematisch sehe ich die ganze Sache mit den Pay-Only-Scheinen aber, dass die Gebühren die durch Prüfungen eingesackt wurden, nun auch auf die Gewässerkarten aufgeschlagen werden. Und wenn die Nachfrage nach "freien-Gewässerscheinen" steigt - weiss jeder was passiert. Dann kostet die Wochenkarte für Gewässer alla Edersee halt irgendwann 130€ usw... um den Rahm abzuschöpfen.

ich bin mir sicher, dass die Nachfrage steigen wird - und dass wird sich irgendwann rächen. Wie genau... das würde man sehen.

Und eins ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche... es wird wieder rein ums Geld gehen. Und die, die es brauchen bzw. verdienen - die werden es wiedermal nicht bekommen.


----------



## Norbi (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ganz klar die Eigentümer oder Pächter bzw. Fischereirechtsinhaber.



Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung wenn die Vereine/Verbände keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben:m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Norbi schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung wenn die Vereine/Verbände keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben:m


 
Sage ich ja die ganze Zeit.:vik:


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

aber dann gar keine gastkarten und nicht nur an bestimmte gruppen.
ich weiß nicht wie es in s-h ist aber hier bei uns als beispiel hat die fischereibehörde bei gewässern ab ner bestimmten größe etc ein wörtchen mitzureden über die ausgabeanzahl der erlaubnisscheine.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie es in s-h ist aber heir bei uns als beispiel hat die fischereibehörde bei gewässern ab ner bestimmten größe etc ein wörtchen mitzureden über die ausgabeanzahl der erlaubnisscheine.
> 
> antonio


 
Das ist hier an einigen "empfindlichen" Gewässern auch so. Das wird dann gleich im Pachtvertrag fixiert.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

hier hat das nix mit empfindlichen gewässern zu tun.
im prinzip sind es zwei gründe

1. das ein verein nicht auf teufel komm raus karten verkauft nur um kohle zu machen also das gewässer in grund und boden wirtschaftet

2. genau umgekehrt, daß ein verein,ich übertreibe jetzt mal; mit 10 mitgliedern sich ein großes gewässer pachtet, welches sagen wir mal 200 jahreskarten hergeben würde und dann nur die 10 hanseln dort angeln dürfen.

also kartenausgabe entsprechen der gewässermöglichkeiten aber eben an alle die per gesetz dazu berechtigt wären.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Norbi schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung wenn die Vereine/Verbände keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben:m


Nicht, solange es argumentativ nur um die Aushebelung bestehender anglerfreundlicher Gesetzgebungen und das Ausschließen anderer geht.

Und schon gar nicht, wenn die Folge sein kann, dass eine auf diese Art düpierte Landesregierung zukünftig bei Vergabe der Landesgewässerpachten die dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine außen vor lässt.
Die Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer durch die Vereine wird doch von allen an der Diskussion beteiligten als positiv angesehen, oder etwa nicht?

Hier hätte auch kaum einer ein Problem, wenn der Verband seine Kontrahaltung  nicht immer und immer wieder durch Argumente stützen würde, die exakt dem bekannten in der durch Naturschutz- und Tierrechtsorganisationen in der Öffentlichkeit zunehmend gefördertem Negativbild von angelnden Menschen entsprechen.

@Dorschgreifer:


> jeder, der einen gültigen Fischereischein hat, der ist gerne Willkommen, von mir aus Tausende....


Stehst Du zu Deiner Aussage, wenn nächste Woche ein Deutsches Bundesland beschließt, seinen Bewohnern den gültigen Fischereischein ohne Prüfungsnachweis auszuhändigen???


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Norbi schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles in Ordnung wenn die Vereine/Verbände keine Gastkarten mehr ausgeben:m




Ja, wenn sie überhaupt keine Karten ausgeben, wäre das wieder ok.

Wenn Sie aber generell Karten ausgeben, aber Menschen einer bestimmten Hautfarbe, Religion, Abstammung oder von mir aus auch eines bestimmten Bildungsweges ausklammern, dann ist das willkürliche Selektion einer ganzen Gruppe. 

Sie könnten genausogut sagen, wer kein Abitur hat, oder weniger als 3000€ im Monat verdient, bekommt keinen Schien.

Nochmal, der Inhaber eines Touristenscheins ist laut Gesetz genauso berechtigt eine Fischereierlaubnis zu kaufen, wie der Inhaber des regulären Fischereischeins. 

Dieser Gruppe aus ideologischen Gründen die Fischereierlaubnis zu verwehren, hat einen ganz fiesen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und schon gar nicht, wenn die Folge sein kann, dass eine auf diese Art düpierte Landesregierung zukünftig bei Vergabe der Landesgewässerpachten die dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereine außen vor lässt.




Wie gesagt, das Ministerium ist "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und der meisten Vereine.

Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn das Verhalten dieser eine Weiterverpachtung verhindern würde. 

Dann lieber eine Bewirtschaftung vom Gesetzgeber oder gar durch den Tourismusverband.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Zitat:
jeder, der einen gültigen Fischereischein hat, der ist gerne Willkommen, von mir aus Tausende...

auch der tourischein ist ein gültiger fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## Zoddl (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Ministerium ist "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und der meisten Vereine.
> 
> Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn das Verhalten dieser eine Weiterverpachtung verhindern würde.
> 
> Dann lieber eine Bewirtschaftung vom Gesetzgeber oder gar durch den Tourismusverband.


Na da wird sich der Gesetzgeber oder auch der Tourismusverband aber freuen, wenn er Hegearbeit und zusätzliche Kontrolleure bezahlen darf. Da wird man erst wieder "amused" sein, wenn sich ein Weg gefunden hat, die so anfallenden Kosten wieder hereinzubekommen.

... oder man spart einfach an allen Ecken ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer:
> 
> Stehst Du zu Deiner Aussage, wenn nächste Woche ein Deutsches Bundesland beschließt, seinen Bewohnern den gültigen Fischereischein ohne Prüfungsnachweis auszuhändigen???


 
Die Vereine haben zum größten Teil in ihren Regelungen stehen "gültiger Fischereischein" wer diesen hat darf Angeln. Kann auch keiner überprüfen, weil das Mitführen einer Prüfbescheinigung in SH keine Pflicht ist. Da kann sich dann keine Ausgabestelle drüber hinwegsetzen, ohne Mitgliederbeschluß. 

Wer nicht, der nicht. 

Externe müssen weil es ja die Regierung so will, auch die SH-Fischereiabgabe zahlen, die Hürde bleibt bestehen.

Und SH'ler wird es nicht treffen, weil die nur nach SH-Recht einen Fischereischein über die Prüfung erhalten können.

Wenn es nach mir ginge (geht es aber nicht), dann würde ich eine Bundeseinheitliche Regelung wünschen, das habe ich auch schon öfters geschrieben. Egal, ob mit oder ohne Prüfung, und oder mit Merkzettel, oder wie auch immer, hauptsache einheitlich. 

Nur Unterschiede machen für Bürger innerhalb eines Bundeslandes, da kann ich nichts mit anfangen. Wenn die Regierung konsequent gewesen wäre, dann hätte sie die Fischereischeinprüfung abgeschaft und genauso wenig die Zusatzgebühr für "nicht SH'ler" ebenfalls nicht engeführt, dann gäbe es auch keinerlei Diskussion.

Jetzt aber dem Verband die Schuld geben, dafür, dass die Regierung unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten (mit Ausnahmen von den Ausnahmen) geschaffen hat und der Verband sowie die Vereine das nicht toll finden, das passt einfach nicht.

Warum hat Ralle beim Ministerium eigentlich nur danach gefragt, wie das rechtlich zu bewerten ist (da sehe ich übrigends nicht die geringste Gefahr) und nicht, warum sie die Prüfungspflicht nicht abgeschafft haben???? Das wäre z.B. auch konsequent gewesen. So wird ganz eindeutig klar, dass man nur gegen den Verband wettern will, aber nicht im Geringsten etwas für die Angler im Allgemeinen tun möchte oder die im Blick hat.


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

*Jetzt noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben! Das ist kein Tourischein auch wenn er gerne immer wieder so genannt wird. Das ist ein regulärer Fischereischein der lediglich befristet und gültig ist für eine bestimmte Zeit.*

Hier noch mal ein Link wo ich mal Bilder davon gemacht habe ud ihr seht wie dieser aussieht weil es sicher eine menge Leute gibt die diesen Schein noch nie gesehen haben.....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3464070&postcount=7

Steht da nun irgendwo Tourischein für dumme ungeprüfte Angler drauf? Nein!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Ministerium ist "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und der meisten Vereine.


 
Mit wem hast Du da eigentlich genau gesprochen?

Den würde ich dann auch gerne einmal kontaktieren und dazu genaueres erfahren wollen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> Zitat:
> jeder, der einen gültigen Fischereischein hat, der ist gerne Willkommen, von mir aus Tausende...
> 
> auch der tourischein ist ein gültiger fischereischein.
> ...


 
Nun enttäuscht Du mich aber, beim Küstenfsichereischein M-V warst Du doch auch so kleinlich.....|kopfkrat

Auszug aus dem Gesetz:



> *der befristeten Ausnahmegenehmigungen von der Fischereischeinpflicht*
> (Urlauberfischereischeine), deren Gültigkeit auf 28 hintereinander liegende Tage zu​begrenzen ist, sowie


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> *Jetzt noch mal für alle zum mitschreiben! Das ist kein Tourischein auch wenn er gerne immer wieder so genannt wird. Das ist ein regulärer Fischereischein der lediglich befristet und gültig ist für eine bestimmte Zeit.*
> 
> Hier noch mal ein Link wo ich mal Bilder davon gemacht habe ud ihr seht wie dieser aussieht weil es sicher eine menge Leute gibt die diesen Schein noch nie gesehen haben.....
> 
> ...


 

Und das ist genau nicht der, um den es hier geht, das ist der von M-V und wir diskutieren hier über den aus SH.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nun enttäuscht Du mich aber, beim Küstenfsichereischein M-V warst Du doch auch so kleinlich.....|kopfkrat



nö da war ich nicht kleinlich
wenn ein verein einen erlaubnisschein eben fischereischein nennt, dann ist das sein problem, das hab ich dir damals schon gesagt.
das hat mit dem thema hier gar nichts zu tun.

hier geht es um fischereischeine und ein touristenfischereischein ist eben ein gültiger fischereischein, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, aber eben ein gültiger fischereischein.

antonio


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Und das ist genau nicht der, um den es hier geht, das ist der von M-V und wir diskutieren hier über den aus SH.


Das ist Jacke wie Hose weil es sich um genau dasselbe handelt nur eben ein anderes Bundesland. Oder meinst du etwa der Schein aus S-H ist jetzt extra *auffällig Pink und heißt ungeprüfter/Touristen Trottel mit Angel* oder wie?


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur Unterschiede machen für Bürger innerhalb eines Bundeslandes, da kann ich nichts mit anfangen.
> 
> Der Verband und viele Vereine *machen* Unterschiede für Bürger ihres eigenen Bundeslandes. Touristenscheininhaber sind gesetzlich berechtigt, einen Fischereischein zu lösen. Vereine und Verbände unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Abwarten lieber Dorschgreifer, abwarten. Wir werden uns die Chance, da nachzuhaken selbstverständlich nicht entgehen lassen. 

Ich bin im übrigen voll und ganz bei Dir, und habe das auch schon geschrieben, dass der Gesetzgeber mit dem Touristenschein die Bedeutung der Prüfung auf das reduziert hat, was sie ist: 

Einen Geßlerhut der Verbände.(Falls Du das überlesen hast). 

Und so einen überflüssigen und sinnlosen Hut kann man dann auch gleich entsorgen.


----------



## Zoddl (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nicht, solange es argumentativ nur um die Aushebelung bestehender anglerfreundlicher Gesetzgebungen und das Ausschließen anderer geht.


Das ist doch die Krux an der ganzen Geschichte.
Tatsächlich geht es doch nicht um *angler*freundliche Gesetzgebung, sondern um eine Gesetzgebung die "Bürger" mit Rute, Rolle, einer Packung Würmer und einem neu entworfenem, kosten- und aufwandsgünstigem Zettel in der Hand zum Angler machen will.
Und das ganze eben auch als möglicherweise dauerhafte Lösung über diesen Tourischein.
Für mich als Angler ändert sich doch durch den TouriSchein in SH weder etwas im positiven noch negativen. Als Angler gehts spurlos an mir vorrüber...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



antonio schrieb:


> hier geht es um fischereischeine und ein touristenfischereischein ist eben ein gültiger fischereischein, wenn auch zeitlich begrenzt, aber eben ein gültiger fischereischein.
> 
> antonio


 

Nein, nur eine Ausnahmegenehmigung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Mit einem gültigen Fischereischein könnte ich auch in anderen Bundesländern Angeln, mit dem Tourischein aus SH nun einmal nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mit wem hast Du da eigentlich genau gesprochen?
> 
> Den würde ich dann auch gerne einmal kontaktieren und dazu genaueres erfahren wollen.



Mit mehreren Stellen. Ruf doch einfach mal an und hangel Dich durch.


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Nein, nur eine Ausnahmegenehmigung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Mit einem gültigen Fischereischein könnte ich auch in anderen Bundesländern Angeln, mit dem Tourischein aus SH nun einmal nicht.                                                                                                __________________
> Gruß Dorschgreifer|wavey:


Na da hab ich aber auch schon anderes gelesen was die gültigkeit in der ganzen BRD betrifft. ^^
Wusste gar nicht das ein Fischereischein nur echt Original wäre wenn er übergreifend in andere Bundesländer gültig ist. Wo steht denn sowas? *Kopfkratz*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit mehreren Stellen. Ruf doch einfach mal an und hangel Dich durch.


 
Das klingt fast so, als hättest Du da gar nicht angerufen.....|kopfkrat

Aber egal, ich habe da ja in Kürze einen Ortstermin, dann werde ich mal nach einem Anruf von jemanden aus Kürthen im Zusammenhang mit dem AB fragen, der wird sich da schon erinnern.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Na da hab ich aber auch schon anderes gelesen was die gültigkeit in der ganzen BRD betrifft. ^^


 
Da hätte ich ja geren einmal eine Quelle für, das wäre ja extrem interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Tatsächlich geht es doch nicht um anglerfreundliche Gesetzgebung, sondern um eine Gesetzgebung die "Bürger" mit Rute, Rolle, einer Packung Würmer und einem neu entworfenem, kosten- und aufwandsgünstigem Zettel in der Hand zum Angler machen will.


*Das sind Angler.*
Genau das sind Angler. 
Das ist nämlich einfach jemand, der in seiner Freizeit versucht mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen..

Alles darüber hinaus (Vereins- und Verbandsgedöns) kann, muss aber nichts mit Angeln an sich zu tun haben.


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Da hätte ich ja geren einmal eine Quelle für, das wäre ja extrem interessant.


Googeln hilft hab ich mal gehört..... ;-)
Ein Schein der überall gültig ist, das bedeutet für mich eine unbeschwerte problemlose Nutzung in der ganzen BRD wie eben zum beispiel ein Führerschein. Soweit ich weiß ist das beim Fischereischein nicht der Fall.



> *Das sind Angler.*
> Genau das sind Angler.
> Das ist nämlich einfach jemand, der in seiner Freizeit versucht mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen..
> Alles darüber hinaus (Vereins- und Verbandsgedöns) kann, muss aber nichts mit Angeln an sich zu tun haben.


Genau so schaut´s aus....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Googeln hilft hab ich mal gehört..... ;-)
> Ein Schein der überall gültig ist, das bedeutet für mich eine unbeschwerte problemlose Nutzung in der ganzen BRD wie eben zum beispiel ein Führerschein. Soweit ich weiß ist das beim Fischereischein nicht der Fall.
> 
> ....


 
Tja, doch, den gibt es, denn die Scheine anderer Bundesländer werden, in soweit ich weiß, allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.

Es gibt lediglich noch zusätzliche Scheine, die man erwerben muss, bzw. Zusätzliche Abgaben, die man entrichten muss.

Da steht dann in den Fischereigesetzen sinngemäß ähnliches, wie hier in S-H:


Original Gesetzestext S-H:



> 4) Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in Schleswig-Holstein, solange die Inhaberin oder der Inhaber die Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hat.​


​​​


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> solange die Inhaberin oder der Inhaber die Hauptwohnung nicht in Schleswig-Holstein hat.


Lesen kannst du oder? Wenn der Hauptwohnsitz  sich ändert und dann doch mal in S-H ist, was dann? Das ist für mich dann keine problemlose Gültigkeit in der ganzen BRD. Das nennt man auch eingeschränkte Gültigkeit!

Ich bin wahrlich kein verkappter Profi was das Angeln und deren ganze Politik betrifft. Aber dieses gefährliche Halbwissen einiger nervt mich tierisch und deshalb halt ich mich von diesen Thema nun Fern mit weiteren Beiträgen meinerseits und verfolge es still und heimlich weiter. Wie sagt man so schön? Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Klappe halten. Das tu ich jetzt mal und empfehle das auch einigen anderen hier.... ;-)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Lesen kannst du oder? Wenn der Hauptwohnsitz sich ändert und dann doch mal in S-H ist, was dann? Das ist für mich dann keine problemlose Gültigkeit in der ganzen BRD. Das nennt man auch eingeschränkte Gültigkeit!


 
Dann lässt man ihn einfach in SH umschreiben (bekommt einen neuen).Den ursprünglichen darf man noch bis zum Ende des Jahres weiterbenutzen, indem man umgezogen ist, weil man für das Jahr bereits den Bitrag bezahlt hat.

Mit dem Tourischein kann man nirgends etwas anfangen.


----------



## Zoddl (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das sind Angler.*
> Genau das sind Angler.
> Das ist nämlich einfach jemand, der in seiner Freizeit versucht mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen..
> 
> Alles darüber hinaus (Vereins- und Verbandsgedöns) kann, muss aber nichts mit Angeln an sich zu tun haben.


Es sind eben *keine* Angler! Gut, Schwarzangler vllt.
Zum Angeln fehlen die notwendigen Papiere und Abgaben (Fischereiabgabe, Gewässerkarte).
Und wer die bekommt, musste  und muss bisher eine Prüfung ablegen, um seine Fischereiabgabe in der unteren Fischereibehörde leisten zu können. 
Der Tourischein, wenn er beliebig oft verlängert werden kann (und das wird er von einigen definitiv!), ist zum einen eine Ungleichbehandlung und zum anderen generiert er eine Art Angler 2. Klasse. Klasse im Sinne von eingeschränkter in der Ausübung der Fischerei (Friedfisch, Anzahl der Handangeln etc.)

Das "sinnvolle" Ziel oder der positive Nebenaspekt, nämlich die Mitgliedergewinnung für die Vereine wird bei einer Möglichkeit zur ständigen Verlängerung aber nicht erreicht. Eher vllt sogar unterminiert, da der Tourischein mit weniger Aufwand und (kurzfristig) kostengünstiger erlangt werden kann. Auch "Vereinsverpflichtungen" fallen hier weg.
Frage:
Wer "putzt" am Gewässer?
Mit welchen Vereinseinnahmen kann ich die Kosten für Erlaubniskarten auf Dauer niedrig halten?
Mit welchen Einnahmen kann ich auf erhöhte Pachtpreise reagieren? Oder eben nicht...

Lasst die Prüfung meinetwegen wegfallen, nur denkt bei solchen Regelungen auch mal an die Vereine, ohne die es die Gewässer zu den momentanen Konditionen nicht geben *kann*! Einfach mal drüber nachdenken...

Und wenn schwarz/gelb SH eine Flitzpiepen - Idee hatte, muss man die doch nicht automatisch gut finden!?


PS: Ich mach jetzt erstmal Appelmus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es sind eben *keine* Angler! Gut, Schwarzangler vllt.
> Zum Angeln fehlen die notwendigen Papiere und Abgaben (Fischereiabgabe, Gewässerkarte).
> Und wer die bekommt, musste  und muss bisher eine Prüfung ablegen, um seine Fischereiabgabe in der unteren Fischereibehörde leisten zu können.
> Der Tourischein, wenn er beliebig oft verlängert werden kann (und das wird er von einigen definitiv!), ist zum einen eine Ungleichbehandlung und zum anderen generiert er eine Art Angler 2. Klasse. Klasse im Sinne von eingeschränkter in der Ausübung der Fischerei (Friedfisch, Anzahl der Handangeln etc.)
> ...



Nenenene, das sind auch Angler. Weil gültige Papiere immer vorausgesetzt sind (in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich, daher nicht zu verallgemeinern) - sonst ists ein Schwarzangler und kein Angler und wird zurecht verfolgt.  



			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer die bekommt, musste und muss bisher eine Prüfung ablegen, um seine Fischereiabgabe in der unteren Fischereibehörde leisten zu können


 Und das ist schlichter Unfug (sorry, aber weil inzwischen jeder mitgekriegt haben sollte, dass man ohne Prüfung ganz legal in mindestens der Hälfte der Bundesländer angeln kann):
z. B. nen Tourischein, prüfungsfreies Friedfischangeln, Stockangelrecht, Niedersachsen etc...

Gewässer putzen etc. ist Sache des Bewirtschafters (da gibts ja nicht nur Vereine oder Verbände, auch Berufsfischer, Genossenschaften, Privatleute, Geschäftsleute etc.).

Das geht Angler zuerst mal nix an - wenn Angler sich engagieren:
Absolut lobenswert und umso besser, aber nicht Voraussetzung um Angler zu sein!!!

Wenn andere das nicht machen, die dann zu diskriminieren, als Angler zweiter Klasse zu bezeichnen, mittels fragwürdiger Methoden in Vereine (und damit Verbände) pressen zu wollen (wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht) ist in meinen Augen ne schlichte Riesensauerei!!

Ich hätte gar nichts dagegen, wenn Vereinsmitglieder die *wirklich* akiv sind, entsprechende Erleichterungen erhalten (günstigere Karten z. B.)..

Dass aber auch noch Gemeinnützigkeit geheuchelt wird oder Natur/Tierschutz, nur um Angler in Verbände zu pressen und andere auszugrenzen, das geht eben nicht für mich!

Deswegen sagte ich ja schon:
Wenn Verbände und Vereine ehrlich wären, dass es ihnen nur um Kohle geht und darum, Gastanglern das Leben möglichst schwer zu machen, dann kann man Lösungen finden und drüber diskutieren:
Über Kartenpreise, Kontingente etc..

Wenn aber die Verbände mit ihren real vielleicht 500.000 Anglern ihre ethisch/moralische und verlogene Tier-, Natur- und Gewässerschutzheuchelei weiter treiben und damit die über 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen diskriminieren und am liebsten gleich kriminialisieren, solange gibts eben keine Diskussionsgrundlage.

Da dies genau den Anglerfeinden (gerade der LSFV-SH tut sich da ja hervor und freut sich endlich mit dem Tierschutzpräsidenten zusammen arbeiten zu können - GEGEN Angler!!) die Munition liefert, wegen derer immer mehr der sinnlosen Restriktionen kamen und kommen werden. 

Deswegen bleibe ich nach wie vor dabei:
Genau das sind Angler. 
Das ist nämlich einfach jemand, der in seiner Freizeit versucht mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen..

Alles darüber hinaus (Vereins- und Verbandsgedöns) kann, muss aber nichts mit Angeln an sich zu tun haben.

Es bleibt für mich persönlich nach wie vor dabei, gerade beim LSFV-SH:
Ein Haufen heuchlerischer, verlogener und anglerfeindlicher Argumentationen seitens des Verbandes....

Und auch das bleibt so:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*





PS:
Das sollte eigentlich jedem Vereins/Verbandsfunktionär zu denken geben:


			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> Das "sinnvolle" Ziel oder der positive Nebenaspekt, nämlich die Mitgliedergewinnung für die Vereine wird bei einer Möglichkeit zur ständigen Verlängerung aber nicht erreicht. Eher vllt sogar unterminiert, da der Tourischein mit weniger Aufwand und (kurzfristig) kostengünstiger erlangt werden kann. Auch "Vereinsverpflichtungen" fallen hier weg.



Wenn das wirklich der einzige Weg ist, Angler in Vereine zu bekommen (statt einfach gute und tolle Angebote zu machen), sollten sich Vereine und Verbände in meinen Augen mal übelegen, was da grundsätzlich bei ihnen schiefläuft............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Veit schrieb:


> ........Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass Angeln für möglichst viele Personen möglich ist. Wenn dadurch allerdings die Gefahr besteht, dass Beeinträchtigungen für die Gewässer entstehen, muss das unterbunden werden. Und genau diese Beeinträchtigungen befürchte ich, wenn jede Person ohne Prüfung an die Gewässer ran kann. *Wenn jeder ohne Prüfung Autofahren könnte, wäre eine Katastrophe genauso vorprogrammier*t.....



Ähm..Veit..woher stammen denn die tagtäglichen Katastrophen oder Beinahe Katastrophen auf Deutschlands Strassen..richtig,von *geprüften* Fahrzeugführern|kopfkrat

Und nun übertrag das mal auf die Angelthematik..Verstösse/Fehlverhalten am Wasser werden überwiegend durch die geprüften Angler 1.Klasse verursacht.Fakt

Neenee..hier gehts um Kohle.


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Es sind eben *keine* Angler! Gut, Schwarzangler vllt.
> Zum Angeln fehlen die notwendigen Papiere und Abgaben (Fischereiabgabe, Gewässerkarte).
> 
> Jetzt mal von mir als Holsteiner ! :
> ...



Mein Opa wollte schon immer mit zum Hornhechtangeln. Nur das, und vielleicht einmal im Sommer auf Aal. Durfte er bisher legal nicht. Jetzt darf er ! Ist doch toll !


----------



## marioschreiber (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich weiß nicht ob es gesetzlich möglich wäre, aber ein Ansatz wäre gewesen zu sagen :
Tageskarten für Angler mit regulärem Schein z.B. 10 Euro (um einfach mal eine Zahl zu nennen), Tageskarten für Angler (!) mit befristetem Schein 15 Euro !
Das könnte ich akzeptieren, und ich denke der "ungeprüfte" auch !
Ein weiterer Anreiz sich um das ablegen der Prüfung Gedanken zu machen !

Damit könnten die Vereine und Verbände also noch ein wenig ihre Einnahmen steigern  !

Ich denke noch immer das hier mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird !
Es werden nicht so viele "ungeprüfte" über die Gewässer herfallen. Schon gar nicht allein. 
Und von denen die angeln wollen wird bestimmt der größte Teil von geprüften Anglern mitgenommen. So wie ich es oben von mir und meinem Opa schrieb.
Die wenigsten werden plötzlich aus einer Laune heraus auf die Idee kommen "Ich werd jetzt mal Angler!"
Entweder sind sie durch Freunde oder Bekannte angefixt worden und begleiten diese dann, oder sie sind vielleicht durch angeln im Ausland schon vorgebildet.

Kein Nichtangler wird jetzt Urlaub in SH buchen weil er plötzlich die Möglichkeit zum angeln hat !

Und über geltende Gesetze und Bestimmungen werden die Käufer eines Tourischeins ja durch eine Broschüre aufgeklärt ! 
Ich muss mich wenn ich z.B. in Bayern angeln will aber doch auch erst über geltendes Gesetz schlau machen ! Da nützt es mir nichts wenn ich das Schonmaß vom Dorsch kenne, aber nicht das der Renke !


----------



## Fischdieb (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

So ein Unsinn, was hier teilweise geschrieben wird. Fast der ganze Osten hat deshalb seit 20 jahren so günstige Angelkartenpreise weil genau die Verbänd und die Vereine selbst die Gewässer bewirtschaften!! Ich kann für 120 € in ganz Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg angeln!!!
Thomas, soll ich Dir sagen wie das aussieht wenn die Bewirtschaftung Privatpersonen übernehmen? Da geht klar um Kohle, dann bezahle ich für die gleichen Gewässer das hundertfache!!!
Die arbeiten gewinnorientiert!! Unser Verband ist in der regel am Jahresende plus minus null....., gut es gibt Rückstellungen für Gewässerkauf etc. Wenn irgend ein Bürgermeister ein gutes Fischwasser verkaufen will/muss dann musst Du als Verband flüssig sein oder die Leute vor Ort schauen in die Röhre. 

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren Ausbilder für den Fischereischein, ich kann damit leben das man einen Fischereischein bekommt ohne Ausbildung (in Sachsen gibt es die zwischen 9 - 15 Jahre alt ohne Lehrgang) , finde es aber auch ganz gut etwas Grundwissen vermittel zu können. Zu 99 % pflichten mir dabei die Teilnehmer an der Schulungen nach der Schulung bei!!! Viele gesetzliche Feinheiten können so noch mal rübergebracht werden und ich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen dem geschulten Angler und dem ungeschulten. Dazu bin ich zu oft am wasser. Ich bringe immer zu Beginn eines Lehrganges "Testfragen" und staune immer wieder über so viel Unkenntnis. 
Also Antwort bekomme ich dann immer zu hören: "Habe ich so gehört" "hat mir ein Freund erzähtlt" "habe ich in Internet gelesen". 

Viele Arbeit am Gewässer ist nur über die Vereinen zu lösen...


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Also Antwort bekomme ich dann immer zu hören: "Habe ich so gehört" "hat  mir ein Freund erzähtlt" "habe ich in Internet gelesen".


Das gleiche höre ich von vielen sogenannten geprüften Experten auch oft genug am Wasser. Fakt ist der Schein und die Prüfung alleine macht noch keinen ordentlichen und gut gebildeten Angler aus jemanden. Das liegt ganz und gar alleine an der Person selber. Da kann man auch noch tausend weitere Beiträge hier schreiben, das ändert nichts an dieser Tatsache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> So ein Unsinn, was hier teilweise geschrieben wird. Fast der ganze Osten hat


Dass es hier um Schleswig Holstein und dessen (in meinen Augen aus genannten Gründen anglerfeindlichen) VDSF-Landesverband und nicht um den Osten oder die Prüfung als solche  geht, habt ihr schon mitgekriegt?


----------



## Zoddl (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenenene, das sind auch Angler. Weil gültige Papiere immer vorausgesetzt sind (in jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich, daher nicht zu verallgemeinern) - sonst ists ein Schwarzangler und kein Angler und wird zurecht verfolgt.
> Korrekt, das Stöckchen in der Hand allein reicht nicht. Auch nicht in SH, MV oder THÜ.
> 
> 
> ...



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Carp-MV (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Jap aber das Thema ist allegemein total abgedriftet und die meisten Beiträge könnte man eigentlich verschieben in das Thema passende Thema was heir vorhanden ist.... ;-)

Das Problem ist aber das solche Themen egal wie speziell sie sind imemr wieder abdriften werden genau so wie eben alle möglichen Themen rund um C&R.



> iejenigen mit Touri-, Friedfisch- oder Vierteljahreschein * sind aber in ihrer Ausführung bei der Angelei beschränkter*, als der "gemeine" Angler. Die "dürfen" weniger.



Nö nicht ganz korrekt. Die Angler mit befr. Fischereischein dürfen in M-V zumindest alles was die geprüften auch dürfen. Weiß nicht wie das in S-H ist aber denke mal nicht viel anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Die dürfen nur dann weniger, wenn die anglerfeindlichen Verbände ihren Vereinen sagen, sie sollen diese Angler schön drangsalieren...

In SH gibts jedenfalls keine gesetzliche Einschränkung meines Wissens..

Und das wiederum ist genau das Thema:

*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


PS:
Das sollte eigentlich jedem Vereins/Verbandsfunktionär zu denken geben:


			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> Das "sinnvolle" Ziel oder der positive Nebenaspekt, nämlich die Mitgliedergewinnung für die Vereine wird bei einer Möglichkeit zur ständigen Verlängerung aber nicht erreicht. Eher vllt sogar unterminiert, da der Tourischein mit weniger Aufwand und (kurzfristig) kostengünstiger erlangt werden kann. Auch "Vereinsverpflichtungen" fallen hier weg.



Wenn das wirklich der einzige Weg ist, Angler in Vereine zu bekommen (statt einfach gute und tolle Angebote zu machen), sollten sich Vereine und Verbände in meinen Augen mal übelegen, was da grundsätzlich bei ihnen schiefläuft............


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Lasst die Prüfung meinetwegen wegfallen, nur denkt bei solchen Regelungen auch mal an die Vereine, ohne die es die Gewässer zu den momentanen Konditionen nicht geben *kann*! Einfach mal drüber nachdenken...



Hab drüber nachgedacht, ehrlich.

Ich komme zu dem Schluß, dass Tourischein oder Prüfung nullkommanix mit den Vereinen zu tun hat. Irgendwelche Einnhamen durch Kurse, wenn es sie denn gibt, mal weggelassen.

Ein Verein hegt und Pflegt ein Gewässer (nicht immer und in jedem BL, aber lassen wir mal so stehen).

Vereinsmitglieder bekommen in der Regel (auch da gibt es Ausnahmen) wesentlich günstiger weg, als Tages- oder Wochenkartenangler. Ist auch gut und richtig so, dafür tun sie ja auch was.

Gastangler zahlen Tages-/Wochenpreise oder sonstige. 


Jetzt komme ich trotz intensiven Nachdenkens nicht drauf, wieso der Wegfall der Prüfung oder der Tourischein den Vereinen Nachteile bereiten sollte.

Ist doch wurscht, ob Tourischein oder Fischereischeinangler. Als Nicht-Vereinsmitglied haben beide die gleiche Auswirkung für den Verein.


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es gesetzlich möglich wäre, aber ein Ansatz wäre gewesen zu sagen :
> Tageskarten für Angler mit regulärem Schein z.B. 10 Euro (um einfach mal eine Zahl zu nennen), Tageskarten für Angler (!) mit befristetem Schein 15 Euro !
> Das könnte ich akzeptieren, und ich denke der "ungeprüfte" auch !
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn, was hier teilweise geschrieben wird. Fast der ganze Osten hat deshalb seit 20 jahren so günstige Angelkartenpreise weil genau die Verbänd und die Vereine selbst die Gewässer bewirtschaften!! Ich kann für 120 € in ganz Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg angeln!!!
> Thomas, soll ich Dir sagen wie das aussieht wenn die Bewirtschaftung Privatpersonen übernehmen?
> 
> das verlangt doch keiner. und die nur 120 € bezahlst du, weil du organisierter angler bist, also hast du einen vorteil davon.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (9. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Tja, doch, den gibt es, denn die Scheine anderer Bundesländer werden, in soweit ich weiß, allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt.
> 
> jain sehr oft ist ein zusatz enthalten im figes oder in der fivero
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Während ihr hier so nett vom Hölzchen auf Stöckchen kommt, hab ich mal im Ministerium in Kiel rumtelefoniert.





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man ist dort "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und vieler Vereine und prüft wohl grade, wie das juristisch einzuordnen ist. Ich stehe jedenfalls mit meiner Ansicht nicht alleine da und soll in den nächsten Tagen eine offizielle Antwort bekommen.
> Ich warte gespannt.



​


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das Ministerium ist "not amused" über das Gebahren des Verbandes und der meisten Vereine.



​


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Mit wem hast Du da eigentlich genau gesprochen?





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Den würde ich dann auch gerne einmal kontaktieren und dazu genaueres erfahren wollen.



​​


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit mehreren Stellen. Ruf doch einfach mal an und hangel Dich durch.


​


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das klingt fast so, als hättest Du da gar nicht angerufen.....





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber egal, ich habe da ja in Kürze einen Ortstermin, dann werde ich mal nach einem Anruf von jemanden aus Kürthen im Zusammenhang mit dem AB fragen, der wird sich da schon erinnern.



​Auch hier möchte ich nochmal drauf zurückkommen.

Jetzt würde mich doch tatsächlich einmal der Name des Ansprechpartners interessieren und was aus der in den nächsten Tagen zu erwartenden offiziellen Antwort geworden ist.

Nach meiner Rückfrage ist ein solcher Anruf nicht bekannt und man würde soch eine Aussage auch nicht treffen, denn die Klare Aussage von Dr. Roland Lemke ist, dass die Zusammenarbeit der Behörde mit dem Verband sehr harmonisch verläuft.....

Irgendwie zweifel ich jetzt ein wenig....|kopfkrat


Ich bin jetzt mal auf Ross und Reiter gespannt.|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Einen Scheixxdreck werde ich.

Bei telefonischen Recherchen gilt der Grundsatz, die Gesprächsteilnehmer nicht namentlich zu nennen, wenn diese das nicht möchten. Da stehe ich im Wort und das werde ich auch konsequent einhalten. Einen Herrn Lemke kenne ich jedoch nicht, das kann ich sagen. Sicher hast Du ihn gefragt, ob Du ihn hier namentlich nennen und seine Aussage wiedergeben darfst. Wenn nicht, würde ich zur selbsteditierung raten. 

Wie mit dem Ministerium verabredet ist eine schriftliche Anfrage raus, die zur Beantwortung an die Pressestelle weitergeleitet werden soll. 

Dss diese Stellungnahme sicher nicht die knallharte Meinung einiger Ministeriumsmitarbeiter wiedergeben wird, dürfte selbst Dir klar sein.

Was Du im übrigen glaubst, nicht glaubst oder ableitest, ist mir völlig wumpe.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sicher hast Du ihn gefragt, ob Du ihn hier namentlich nennen und seine Aussage wiedergeben darfst.


 
Nein explezit gefragt habe ich ihn nicht, er hat diese Aussage aber sogar öffentlich vor der JHV des Verbandes gemacht. Und das wird dann spätestens mit der neuen Verbandszeitschrift protokolliert sein denke ich.



> Bei telefonischen Recherchen gilt der Grundsatz, die Gesprächsteilnehmer nicht namentlich zu nennen, *wenn diese das nicht möchten*.


 
Na, dann gebe ich auf solche Aussagen auch nichts, wenn jemand da nicht zu steht, was er gesagt hat, dann zweifle ich da am Wahrheitsgehalt.#h

Ich bin gespannt auf die offizielle Antwort des Ministeriums...



> Wie mit dem Ministerium verabredet ist eine schriftliche Anfrage raus, die zur Beantwortung an die Pressestelle weitergeleitet werden soll.
> 
> Dss diese Stellungnahme sicher nicht die knallharte Meinung einiger Ministeriumsmitarbeiter wiedergeben wird, dürfte selbst Dir klar sein.


 
Warum nimmt man dafür nicht die Mailfunktion des Ministeriums, dann wäre das direkt bei der Pressestellle angekommen????

Und entweder hat das Ministerium eine klare Meinung, oder nicht und wenn ja, dann schreiben die die auch so und stehen dazu... Die drehen sich ja nun nicht, wie die Fahne im Wind.

Alles sehr dubios.....|rolleyes




> Was Du im übrigen glaubst, nicht glaubst oder ableitest, ist mir völlig wumpe.


 
Dir vielleicht, ich denke mir nun meinen Teil.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wahrscheinlich hat ein Mitarbeiter seine inoffizielle persönliche Meinung kundgetan und hat Angst vor konsequenzen.  

Stellt sich nun die Frage mit welchen "Verantwortlichen" in der Behörde dieses Interview geführt wurde? Der Putzfrau?

Von daher halte ich es wie Dorschgreifer.

Das Interview/ diese Telefonrecherche ist wumpe/scheixxdreck (in Ralles Worten).


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Im nördlichen Kochtopfangelverband sind aber schon ein paar neugierige Menschen unterwegs. Wenn ich da an den Fall mit der Anzeige vom Präsidenten des Kochtopfangelverbands und die Verfolgung des "Abweichlers" bis an seinen Arbeitsplatz denke, dann wundert mich nicht, das jeder nur inoffiziell schlecht über die Truppe aus dem Norden spricht.

Ist wohl der einzige Lobbyverband, der es nicht nur schafft sein Klientel zu gängeln, sondern auchnoch "auf Linie zu trimmen" und sich jegliche Kritik verbittet und verfolgt und somit Menschen mundtot macht.

Von daher ist das Anonym bleiben nicht verunderlich, sondern logisch. Sicherlich möchte die Person auch in Zukunft noch einen Arbeitsplatz haben. Zwar knicken die Verbände bei Angelgegnern und pseudo "Tierschützern" recht schnell ein, bzw. fügen sich, aber bei Menschen aus den eigenen Reihen scheint da ein anderer Maßstab zu gelten.

Hätten die Autofahrer eine Lobby wie wir Angler, dann hätten wir schon Tempo 80 auf Autobahnen. Hätten die Zigarettenhersteller unsere Lobbytruppe, wär rauchen schon deutschlandweit verboten...

Aber irgendwie kann ich das Verhalten der Kochtopfangelverbandsmenschen schon verstehen. Wenn man von keinem Politiker, Naturschützer und Behördenmensch für voll genommen wird, dann muss man seinen Geltungsdrang halt eben an anderen Leuten (uns Angler) ausleben und denen sagen, was man zu tun und zu lassen hat.

edit:
Obwohl viele der Verbandsmenschen ihr Haus nicht ohne Gesetztestexte verlassen zu scheinen, ist ihnen der hier wohl völlig entgangen...
http://www.artikel5.de/

edit:
Post ist natürlich nur meine Subjektive Meinung, die auf einigen Ereignissen und Vorkommnissen der Vergangenheit basiert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Na, wenn da mal nicht aus einer 26 eine 27 geworden ist.....|rolleyes



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> edit:
> Obwohl viele der Verbandsmenschen ihr Haus nicht ohne Gesetztestexte verlassen zu scheinen, ist ihnen der hier wohl völlig entgangen...
> http://www.artikel5.de/
> 
> ...


 
Naja, da ist aber auch Abs. 2 nicht zu unterschlagen, den man vielfach übersieht:



> [SIZE=-1](2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre. [/SIZE]


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Im nördlichen Kochtopfangelverband sind aber schon ein paar neugierige Menschen unterwegs. Wenn ich da an den Fall mit der Anzeige vom Präsidenten des Kochtopfangelverbands und die Verfolgung des "Abweichlers" bis an seinen Arbeitsplatz denke, dann wundert mich nicht, das jeder nur inoffiziell schlecht über die Truppe aus dem Norden spricht.
> 
> Ist wohl der einzige Lobbyverband, der es nicht nur schafft sein Klientel zu gängeln, sondern auchnoch "auf Linie zu trimmen" und sich jegliche Kritik verbittet und verfolgt und somit Menschen mundtot macht.
> 
> ...



Entweder ich sage meine Meinung und stehe auch offiziell zu dieser oder ich halte meinen Mund.
Ganz einfach.

Desweiteren, wer hat es nicht schon mal erlebt das ein(e) Ex beim Arbeitgeber oder sonst wo einem übel nachredet?
Alle Arbeitslos geworden? 

Die betroffende Person hatte wohl einen schlechten Arbeitgeber....oder an der Geschichte war etwas dran.
(Der angedeutete Fall ist mir aber unbekannt)


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> (Der angedeutete Fall ist mir aber unbekannt)


Ich denke, hier ist die Sperrung in einem anderen Forum gemeint, weil man in einem Verbandsforum öffentlich Verstöße gegen geltende Gesetze gepostet hat.....


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Vielleicht waren es auch gravierende Verstösse seitens der Forenbetreiber bzgl. Datenschutz. Aber so neugierig wie du bist bin ich mir sicher, das du das genau weisst. Und die Verdrehung der Tatsachen ist auch typisch für euch Verbandsmenschen aus dem hohen Norden.

Ihr seid da halt einfach nicht so gut. Kann ich auch nichts für.

Ist aber witzig das nach meinem Post nur wenige Minuten vergehen und ich 1. unterstützende Post bekomme und sich im Thread die ersten...Menschen angesprochen fühlen...


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich denke, hier ist die Sperrung in einem anderen Forum gemeint, weil man in einem Verbandsforum öffentlich Verstöße gegen geltende Gesetze gepostet hat.....



Das ist also die Verfolgung des "Kochtopfanglerpräsidenten" eines unbequemen Verbandsmitgliedes bis zum Arbeitgeber?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist aber witzig das nach meinem Post nur wenige Minuten vergehen und ich 1. unterstützende Post bekomme und sich im Thread die ersten...Menschen angesprochen fühlen...


 
Das ist nicht witzig, das ist normal, die bekomme ich und andere genau so.

Also Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht waren es auch gravierende Verstösse seitens der Forenbetreiber bzgl. Datenschutz. Aber so neugierig wie du bist bin ich mir sicher, das du das genau weisst. Und die Verdrehung der Tatsachen ist auch typisch für euch Verbandsmenschen aus dem hohen Norden.
> 
> Ihr seid da halt einfach nicht so gut. Kann ich auch nichts für.
> 
> Ist aber witzig das nach meinem Post nur wenige Minuten vergehen und ich 1. unterstützende Post bekomme und sich im Thread die ersten...Menschen angesprochen fühlen...



Dann ist dieses Vergehen zur Anzeige zu bringen und hat nichts öffentlich im Forum zu suchen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist also die Verfolgung des "Kochtopfanglerpräsidenten" eines unbequemen Verbandsmitgliedes bis zum Arbeitgeber?


 
Allrounder ist ja kein Verbandsmitglied, muss also ein anderer gemeint sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dann ist dieses Vergehen zur Anzeige zu bringen und hat nichts öffentlich im Forum zu suchen.


 
Ist ja nur ne Behauptung und heiße Luft, was soll man da also Anzeigen???#c


----------



## gründler (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich glaube er meint mit dem Vorfall Dr.Thomas Günther,und das die eigenen Reihen sich untereinander angehen ist nix neues,sehen wir jeden tag hier oder auf etlichen anderen Seiten/Foren und in real leider auch.

Ich hab da heute nen Satz gelesen in dem Umfrage trööt Legal.....

Liebe Gesetzgeber,liebe Verbandsleute das Anglervolk verhöhnt euch....oder so ähnlich.
|wavey:


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Hab nun nen Augenblick suchen müssen.
Und ja, ich meine die Sache um Thomas Günther

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227940

Da ist dann auch der Link zu den Anzeigen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint mit dem Vorfall Dr.Thomas Günther,und das die eigenen Reihen sich untereinander angehen ist nix neues,sehen wir jeden tag hier oder auf etlichen anderen Seiten/Foren und in real leider auch.
> 
> Ich hab da heute nen Satz gelesen in dem Umfrage trööt Legal.....
> 
> ...



Zitat:"Im nördlichen Kochtopfangelverband sind aber schon ein paar neugierige  Menschen unterwegs. Wenn ich da an den Fall mit der Anzeige vom  Präsidenten des Kochtopfangelverbands und die Verfolgung des  "Abweichlers" bis an seinen Arbeitsplatz denke, dann wundert mich nicht,  das jeder nur inoffiziell schlecht über die Truppe aus dem Norden  spricht."

Es betraf diese Aussage.

Im Grunde ist es doch so (ohne den Vorfall zu kennen):
Wenn man jemandem auf die Füsse tritt, muss man mit deren zurück treten rechnen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@ Dorschgreifer.
Schön das du weisst, ob ich im Verband bin oder nicht. Wir beide wissen wohl, wieso du die Aussage treffen kannst.

Und Übrigens, wenn du mit weiterhin Unterstellst, das ich heisse Luft produziere, dann sehe ich mich genötigt Thomas ein paar Screenshots zukommen zu lassen und wir lassen die gesamte Anglerwelt dran teilhaben.

Ich habe ledigliche keine Anzeige erstellt, weil ich meine Freizeit lieber anders gestalte und ich keine Lust habe mich mit dir/euch grossartig abzugeben.


----------



## gründler (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"Im nördlichen Kochtopfangelverband sind aber schon ein paar neugierige Menschen unterwegs. Wenn ich da an den Fall mit der Anzeige vom Präsidenten des Kochtopfangelverbands und die Verfolgung des "Abweichlers" bis an seinen Arbeitsplatz denke, dann wundert mich nicht, das jeder nur inoffiziell schlecht über die Truppe aus dem Norden spricht."
> 
> Es betraf diese Aussage.
> 
> ...


 

Ist mir wumpe was da gemeint gewesen ist.

Zum fall Dr.Thomas Günther empfehle ich dir dich mal einzulesen,mehr möchte ich zum thema Verband nicht sagen sonst klingelt gleich wieder das Tel.

|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



gründler schrieb:


> Ist mir wumpe was da gemeint gewesen ist.
> 
> Zum fall Dr.Thomas Günther empfehle ich dir dich mal einzulesen,mehr möchte ich zum thema Verband nicht sagen sonst klingelt gleich wieder das Tel.
> 
> |wavey:



Danke für diese Empfehlung.

Schon lange geschehen.
Mein Urteil dazu:

Sehr einseitige und oberflächlich.
Nicht wirklich informativ.


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ist halt nur nich der eine Fall sondern das Gesamtpaket, sowie eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Truppe was mich zu meiner Meinung bewegt, dass die da halt nicht so dolle sind. Um es mal sehr diplomatisch auszudrücken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist halt nur nich der eine Fall sondern das Gesamtpaket, sowie eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Truppe was mich zu meiner Meinung bewegt, dass die da halt nicht so dolle sind. Um es mal sehr diplomatisch auszudrücken.



Und Du glaubst, man kann mit Verbänden oder Verbandshörigen ernsthaft über den bullshit diskutieren, der dort verbreitet wurde und wird.

Nä, ne .


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nein, musste ich dann auch einsehen das da jeglicher Dialog völlig Sinnlos ist.

Solchen Menschen bin ich in meinem Leben bisher auch noch nicht begegnet.

Aber meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem daran, das in den Verbänden nunnal grösstenteils keine charismatischen Gewinnertypen arbeiten, die auch das Rückgrat und Selbstvertrauen haben mal falsche Entscheidungen (macht ja jeder mal) zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und dazu zu stehen, oder gegenüber Angelgegnern mal den unbequemen Weg des Widerstandes gehen.

Weiterhin ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung, das viele von denen es im richtigen Leben halt schwer hätten. Um es mal vorsichtig Auszudrücken. Und nun ihren Macht und Geltungsdrang in so einem Verband durchsetzen und die Angler durch Regeln und Vorschriften belästigen, weil wie schon geschrieben, Politiker und Naturschützer/Angelgegner die meisten ja nicht für voll nehmen. (voll im Sinne von ernst)

Stichwort dazu Fischbesatz. Der nur noch Untermaßige Fische vorsieht. WIr haben ja auch kein Kormoranproblem...

Oder die Abneigung gegenüber den Karpfenanglern und das Anfüttern von einigen Verbandsmenschen, wegen Gewässerschädigung und so. Andere Angler die hingegen pro Angeltag 30 Gufis und 30 Köpfe im NOK (oder anderswo) versenken, ernten jedoch Jubelstürme.

Diese ganze Vetternwirtschaft und Machenschaften, die anscheinend zu einem Angelverein/Verband gehören wie das e.V. bestätigen meine Vermutung.

Solange in den Verbänden keine charismatischen Angelvertreter, sondern die Reste/Übriggebliebenen sitzen, sieht es leider auch sehr düster aus für die anglerische Zukunft.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Solange in den Verbänden keine charismatischen Angelvertreter, sondern die Reste/Übriggebliebenen sitzen, sieht es leider auch sehr düster aus für die anglerische Zukunft.



Man muss fairerweise aber auch feststellen, dass in der Regel für einen Posten gewählt wird, wer sich zur Verfügung stellt, weil die "Charismaten" keinen Bock auf ein Amt haben.

Das nutzen dann die Ideologen aus um Ihre Dogmen zu verbreiten und in die Gesetze einzubringen.

Immer bedenken, eine absolute Minderheit nimmt sich heraus, die Regeln für eine absolute Mehrheit festzulegen.

Und auch hier muss man leider feststellen, dass diese absolute Mehrheit nicht den geringsten Bock hat, das durch z.B. sich organisieren, Maul aufmachen und den gewählten Kraft des Stimmrechtes einen klaren Auftrag erteilen, zu ändern. 

Unterm Strich bekommt der Deutsche Angler was er durch zulassen verdient. 

Gängelei durch großteils völlig inkompetente Vertreter die von wenigen Beifallklatschern noch bestätigt werden.


----------



## ivo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@*Allrounder27

|good:s Es trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Besonders gefällt mir: "**nördlicher Kochtopfangelverband".:q:q:q*


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Das ist ein ziemliches Problem, da stimme ich dir zu.

Es sieht halt so aus, das die paar wenigen Angelvertreter, die etwas zu gunsten der Angler verändern möchten oftmals gegen Windmühlen arbeiten.
Mir sind solche Fälle bekannt, wo Jemand seit Jahren Lebenszeit investiert ohne richtig nach vorne zu kommen und nun abwartet, bis der Vorsitzende das zeitliche segnet...

Bei solchen Strukturen ist es halt ganz klar, das die venünftigen und intelligenten (die ja oftmals auch Job und Familie haben) auf sowas keine Lust haben und lieber ihr Leben genissen, oder Geld verdienen gehen.

So bleiben dann wieder nur die Reste für die Vorstandsposten. Eine negativ Auslese vom Allerfeinsten.

Zur Klarheit: natürlich gibts in Vereinen auch engagierte, nette, Angelnde Vorständler, die sind jedoch leider in der Unterzahl. 

Wie das Problem zu lösen ist, weiss ich aber nicht. Von mir bekommt jedenfalls kein Verband Geld. Ich habe keine Lust das System zu unterstützen und mich mit den Typen da abzugeben.
Ich kann nur den Rat geben mit guten Freunden versuchen eigene Teiche zu pachten und da dann eigene "Vereine" ohne e.V. und ohne Verbandszugehörigkeit zu gründen.

Da kann man dann noch in absoluter Ruhe angeln und muss sich mit solchen Leuten nicht absappeln. Ausserdem kann man Wettfischen und C&R machen, sowie die Fische in der Größe besetzen die man will, ohne vorher irgendwelche Geltungssüchtigen Verbandsmenschen um Erlaubsnis fragen zu müssen.


----------



## GeorgeB (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@ Ralle und Allrounder

Recht habt ihr. Diese Figuren sind* das* Problem vieler Vereine und Organisationen. Nicht nur beim Angeln ...


----------



## ivo (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mir sind solche Fälle bekannt, wo Jemand seit Jahren Lebenszeit investiert ohne richtig nach vorne zu kommen und nun abwartet, bis der Vorsitzende das zeitliche segnet...
> 
> Bei solchen Strukturen ist es halt ganz klar, das die venünftigen und intelligenten (die ja oftmals auch Job und Familie haben) auf sowas keine Lust haben und lieber ihr Leben genissen, oder Geld verdienen gehen.



Richtig.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (21. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich checke seit etlichen Posts nicht mehr, was das noch mit dem Touristenschein zu tun hat...

Jetzt gehts wieder ins allgemeine Verbandsbashing, alle streiten sich, und die Hälfte der Posts hat mit dem eigentliche Thema nicht mehr viel zu tun. 


Alles beim Alten. Schade. Dabei war diese Trööt doch mit diesem sehr passenden Schlusswort schon "tot"...



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Mir ist als Neuling aufgefallen dass seit 24  Seiten jede Menge echte und unechte Köche in dem Brei herumrühren und  jeder meint er müsste mit seinem "Wissen" dazu beitragen die Sache zu  klären.
> Mir erschließt sich der eigentliche Sinn der ganzen Diskussion auch nicht da es vollkommen unübersichtlich geworden ist.
> Mir scheint auch dass sich hier einige hoffnungslos in etwas verrannt haben .
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Du weisst ja, wer dann wieder am liebsten Zensur schreit, wenn man da einschreitet - meist genau die, welche das Thema dann erst ins abgleiten bringen ;-)))

Dennoch hast du recht und damit zurück zum Thema:
Und das wiederum ist genau das Thema:

*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


PS:
Das sollte eigentlich jedem Vereins/Verbandsfunktionär zu denken geben:


			
				Zoddl schrieb:
			
		

> Das "sinnvolle" Ziel oder der positive Nebenaspekt, nämlich die Mitgliedergewinnung für die Vereine wird bei einer Möglichkeit zur ständigen Verlängerung aber nicht erreicht. Eher vllt sogar unterminiert, da der Tourischein mit weniger Aufwand und (kurzfristig) kostengünstiger erlangt werden kann. Auch "Vereinsverpflichtungen" fallen hier weg.



Wenn das wirklich der einzige Weg ist, Angler in Vereine zu bekommen (statt einfach gute und tolle Angebote zu machen), sollten sich Vereine und Verbände in meinen Augen mal übelegen, was da grundsätzlich bei ihnen schiefläuft............


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du weisst ja, wer dann wieder am liebsten Zensur schreit, wenn man da einschreitet - meist genau die, welche das Thema dann erst ins abgleiten bringen ;-)))
> 
> Dennoch hast du recht und damit zurück zum Thema:
> Und das wiederum ist genau das Thema:
> ...



Wäre die Landesregierung konsequent, würde sie die Prüfungspflicht für Einheimische abschaffen.

Du darfst somit auch der Landesregierung den schwarzen Peter zuschieben.


Den Einwand des Landesverbandes kann ich voll und ganz nach vollziehen.

Die aktuelle Regelung könnte ein Fall für die Gerichte sein. 
Diskriminierung.

Es werden einnheimische Angler aus Profitgier benachteiligt!
Natur- und Tierschutzgedanken werden beiseite geschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Naja, dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 
Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourisschein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## ivo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Es ist einfach erbärmlich Natur- und Tierschutz vorzuschieben um seine Interessen zu wahren.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..
> 
> Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens.
> Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den Rechtfertigungsgrund)..
> ...



Diese Meinung kann man teilen.
Jedoch hat die Landesregierung hieran den grössten Anteil.
Sie ist keinen deut besser als der Anglerverband. Ganz im Gegenteil.
Sie erlässt Gesetze und Verordnungen, nicht der Angelverband.

Es wäre ein leichtes für die Landesregierung den Prüfungszwang abzuschaffen und anglerfreundlichere Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen zu erlassen.

Daran besteht aber auch kein Interesse. Man will sich nur als Urlaubsland, besonders gegenüber Dänemark attraktiver gestalten. Reine Profitgier.

Für die Vereine hat die neue Regelungen auch Vorteile. Durch den Verkauf von Tageskarten/ Wochenkarten o.ä. kommt weiteres Geld in die Kasse.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



ivo schrieb:


> Es ist einfach erbärmlich Natur- und Tierschutz vorzuschieben um seine Interessen zu wahren.




Natur- und Tierschutz sind doch die einzigen plausiblen Argumente für eine Fischerscheinprüfung. Oder nicht?

Warum wird dann dieses Argument bei den Urlaubern ausgeblendet und bei den einheimischen Anglern nicht?

Warum Sonderrechte für Urlauber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Es wäre ein leichtes für die Landesregierung den Prüfungszwang abzuschaffen und anglerfreundlichere Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen zu erlassen.


Das aktuelle Gesetz sind ja noch die Nachwehen einer Regierung mit einem Angler als Ministerpräsident (der für sein unterstützen einer Jugend-WM vom LSFV-SH ja angegangen wurde im Parlamentsausschuss..)...

Was in SH bei einem jetzt zuständigen grünen Minister noch alles drohen wird, kann man nur erahnen..

Ich kann da aus B-W nur sagen, wenn die Grünen das Sagen haben (bei uns sowohl Ministerpräsident wie zuständiger Minister) ist sicherlich eher mit weiteren Restriktionen zu rechnen als mit Erleichterungen (auch wenn bei uns die SPD klar für Erleichterungen ist, werden die das in meinen Augen nicht durchsetzen können)..

Nachdem sich ja der LSFV-SH schon öffentlich gefreut hatte, endlich mit einem der größten Anglerfeinde gemeinsame Sache machen zu können (Tierschutzpräsident), kann man sich ausrechnen, was da mit einem auch noch grünen Minister kommen wird..

Das einzig Gute ist da momentan, dass sich der Verband nirgends in Politik oder Ministerien Freunde macht mit seinem Kampf gegen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln - ob das reichen wird um die grünen Urinstinkte  längerfristig unterdrücken zu können, alle Menschen aus der Nutzung der Natur möglichst weitgehend auszuschliessen, wird sich zeigen.

Da aber der Verband ja Angler für grundsätzlich gefählich hält, die man deswegen möglichst weitgehend regulieren und nur möglichst schwer ans Wasser kommen lassen will, tut sich da nach dem Tierschutzpräsidenten ja vielleicht mit einem grünen Minister dann noch ein neuer "Koalitionspartner" für den LSFV-SH auf, mittels dem langfristig dann die Kohle durch die Prüfungen weiter gesichert werden kann...




> Natur- und Tierschutz sind doch die einzigen plausiblen Argumente für eine Fischerscheinprüfung. Oder nicht?
> 
> Warum wird dann dieses Argument bei den Urlaubern ausgeblendet und bei den einheimischen Anglern nicht?
> 
> Warum Sonderrechte für Urlauber?


Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird (schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer ist prüfungsfreies Angeln möglich..)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..




Nein, hier geht es tatsächlich um Diskriminierung.

Hier wird einer Gruppe von Bürgern, die die juristischen Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb einer Fischereierlaubnis haben, selbige aus ideologischen Gründen pauschal verweigert. 

Kriegen Schwule, Farbige, Muslime, Transvestiten oder dunkelhaarige mit schwarzen Augen eigentlich auch keine Fischereierlaubnis, selbst wenn sie zum Erwerb berechtigt wären ??

Jaja, ich weiß, ich polarisiere wieder.

Macht aber nix, denn es ist tatsächlich Handeln nach Ideologie.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Zitat:"Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird.."

Davon habe ich noch nicht Kenntnis genommen, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Natur- und Tierschutz sind doch die einzigen plausiblen Argumente für eine Fischerscheinprüfung. Oder nicht?
> 
> Warum wird dann dieses Argument bei den Urlaubern ausgeblendet und bei den einheimischen Anglern nicht?
> 
> Warum Sonderrechte für Urlauber?




Du hast im Grunde Recht, bis auf das Wörtchen "plausibel".
Ersetze es durch "vorgeschoben" und ich unterschreibe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Manchen Diskussionen würde es gut tun wenn man nichts zu sagen hat dass man einfach mal den Mund hält.....
> 
> MfG
> mmaier1



Hast Du zufällig einen Spiegel in der Nähe ?


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, hier geht es tatsächlich um Diskriminierung.
> 
> Hier wird einer Gruppe von Bürgern, die die juristischen Voraussetzungen für den Erwerb einer Fischereierlaubnis haben, selbige aus ideologischen Gründen pauschal verweigert.
> 
> ...



Nein, Du.....wirst "ausfallend". 

Haben Einheimische ein Anrecht auf diese begrenzte Fischereierlaubnis?  :g  

Das ist ja so, als bekämen Urlauber 30 Tage/ Jahr freien Eintritt zu Veranstaltung im Theater und der einheimische Bürger müsste für die gleiche Veranstaltung zahlen. 
In meinen Augen eindeutig Diskriminierung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird.."
> 
> Davon habe ich noch nicht Kenntnis genommen, ganz im Gegenteil.



Siehe oben:
Inzwischen kann man schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer über verschiedenste Regelungen prüfungsfrei legal angeln - also MUSS ja in den Augen dieser Gesetzgeber das grundsätzlich Unfug sein..

Und diese Regelungen wurden ja immer mehr, und nicht weniger..

In einzelnen Bundesländern kann das natürlich anders aussehen, ich meinte hier prinzipiell  deutschlandweit.

Und der LSFV-SH versucht ja mit Gewalt in SH, weitere Erleichterungen für Angler zu verhindern...

Mit dem anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten und einem grünen Minister an der Seite, könnte dies mittelfristig durchaus gelingen..

Die SPD in B-W z. B. ist aber für einen Touristenschein, da sperrt sich der Koalitonspartner dagegen - und da die Grünen MP und Minister stellen, wird das wohl erst klappen können, wenn sich da mal Mehrheitsverhältnisse ändern.

In anderen Bundesländern sind alle Parteien ausser den Grünen immer wieder mal partiell sehr anglerfreundlich - je nach Bundesland/Koalition auch wiederum dann anglerfeindlich.

Das Problem ist auch hier der Föderalismus und dass es keine Bundespartei gibt, die sich da traut den Landesparteien reinzureden oder eine Linie vorzugeben.

Grundsätzlich ist aber eine Derregulierung festzustellen (Ausnahmen, zudem mit einem anglerfeindlichen Verband wie in SH der Erleichterungen aktiv zu verhindern versucht, bestätigen die Regel)..


----------



## GeorgeB (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Haben Einheimische ein Anrecht auf diese begrenzte Fischereierlaubnis?  :g



Jetzt ja. Gibt ja auch Urlauber, die nicht so weit fahren.

Machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Ein sicherlich nicht perfekter Kompromiss, mit dem man gut leben kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Lieber mmaier1, hier nochmal meine Argumente, extra für Dich zusammengefasst, damit Du Dich nicht mehr sö ärgern musst:
Naja, dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 
Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourisschein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*



> Es wäre ein leichtes für die Landesregierung den Prüfungszwang abzuschaffen und anglerfreundlichere Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen zu erlassen.


Das aktuelle Gesetz sind ja noch die Nachwehen einer Regierung mit einem Angler als Ministerpräsident (der für sein unterstützen einer Jugend-WM vom LSFV-SH ja angegangen wurde im Parlamentsausschuss..)...

Was in SH bei einem jetzt zuständigen grünen Minister noch alles drohen wird, kann man nur erahnen..

Ich kann da aus B-W nur sagen, wenn die Grünen das Sagen haben (bei uns sowohl Ministerpräsident wie zuständiger Minister) ist sicherlich eher mit weiteren Restriktionen zu rechnen als mit Erleichterungen (auch wenn bei uns die SPD klar für Erleichterungen ist, werden die das in meinen Augen nicht durchsetzen können)..

Nachdem sich ja der LSFV-SH schon öffentlich gefreut hatte, endlich mit einem der größten Anglerfeinde gemeinsame Sache machen zu können (Tierschutzpräsident), kann man sich ausrechnen, was da mit einem auch noch grünen Minister kommen wird..

Das einzig Gute ist da momentan, dass sich der Verband nirgends in Politik oder Ministerien Freunde macht mit seinem Kampf gegen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln - ob das reichen wird um die grünen Urinstinkte  längerfristig unterdrücken zu können, alle Menschen aus der Nutzung der Natur möglichst weitgehend auszuschliessen, wird sich zeigen.

Da aber der Verband ja Angler für grundsätzlich gefählich hält, die man deswegen möglichst weitgehend regulieren und nur möglichst schwer ans Wasser kommen lassen will, tut sich da nach dem Tierschutzpräsidenten ja vielleicht mit einem grünen Minister dann noch ein neuer "Koalitionspartner" für den LSFV-SH auf, mittels dem langfristig dann die Kohle durch die Prüfungen weiter gesichert werden kann...




> Natur- und Tierschutz sind doch die einzigen plausiblen Argumente für eine Fischerscheinprüfung. Oder nicht?
> 
> Warum wird dann dieses Argument bei den Urlaubern ausgeblendet und bei den einheimischen Anglern nicht?
> 
> Warum Sonderrechte für Urlauber?


Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird (schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer ist prüfungsfreies Angeln möglich..)..



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird.."
> 
> Davon habe ich noch nicht Kenntnis genommen, ganz im Gegenteil.



Siehe oben:
Inzwischen kann man schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer über verschiedenste Regelungen prüfungsfrei legal angeln - also MUSS ja in den Augen dieser Gesetzgeber das grundsätzlich Unfug sein..

Und diese Regelungen wurden ja immer mehr, und nicht weniger..

In einzelnen Bundesländern kann das natürlich anders aussehen, ich meinte hier prinzipiell  deutschlandweit.

Und der LSFV-SH versucht ja mit Gewalt in SH, weitere Erleichterungen für Angler zu verhindern...

Mit dem anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten und einem grünen Minister an der Seite, könnte dies mittelfristig durchaus gelingen..

Die SPD in B-W z. B. ist aber für einen Touristenschein, da sperrt sich der Koalitonspartner dagegen - und da die Grünen MP und Minister stellen, wird das wohl erst klappen können, wenn sich da mal Mehrheitsverhältnisse ändern.

In anderen Bundesländern sind alle Parteien ausser den Grünen immer wieder mal partiell sehr anglerfreundlich - je nach Bundesland/Koalition auch wiederum dann anglerfeindlich.

Das Problem ist auch hier der Föderalismus und dass es keine Bundespartei gibt, die sich da traut den Landesparteien reinzureden oder eine Linie vorzugeben.

Grundsätzlich ist aber eine Derregulierung festzustellen (Ausnahmen, zudem mit einem anglerfeindlichen Verband wie in SH der Erleichterungen aktiv zu verhindern versucht, bestätigen die Regel)..


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Jetzt ja. Gibt ja auch Urlauber, die nicht so weit fahren.
> 
> Machen wir uns doch nichts vor: Ein sicherlich nicht perfekter Kompromiss, mit dem man gut leben kann.



Als Einheimischer hast Du Anrecht auf diesen "Urlaubsschein"?

Habe ich dies nun richtig verstanden? 
Ich kenn die Details jetzt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Deswegen dreht der Verband doch ab:
Prüfungsgebühren können die ja nur von Einheimischen kassieren - und die können jetzt eben auch ohne Prüfung mit dem Tourischein angeln (weils ja vorkommen soll, dass SHler auch in SH Urlaub machen..)..

3 mal im Jahr für je 28 Tage, soweit ich weiss..

Vorher gabs den Tourischein nur 1 mal im Jahr für Nicht-SHler (die ja auch nicht in SH Prüfung machen dürfen und somit für den Verband "finanziell wertlos" sind - ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt..)...

Deswegen ja wie immer wieder gesagt:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

@Thomas

Nenn mir doch bitte mal mehr als 50% der Bundesländer in dem kein Prüfungszwang herrscht.
Nach meinen Informationen dürfen Erwachsene mit wenigen Ausnahmen nicht ohne Prüfung ("Altbestände" ausgenommen) angeln. 
Selbst die Übergangsregelungen für die "neuen" Bundesländer sind abgelaufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227889


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen dreht der Verband doch ab:
> Prüfungsgebühren können die ja nur von Einheimischen kassieren - und die können jetzt eben auch ohne Prüfung mit dem Tourischein angeln (weils ja vorkommen soll, dass SHler auch in SH Urlaub machen..)..
> 
> 3 mal im Jahr für je 28 Tage, soweit ich weiss..
> ...



Einheimische dürfen also 3x 28 Tage im Jahr ohne Fischereiprüfung in SH angeln?

(Dat ist ja mehr als ich im Jahr angeln gehen)  

Also Inkonsequent von der Landesregierung.
Bei 84 Tagen im Jahr "prüfungsfreies Angeln" kann man generell die Prüfungspflicht abschaffen.  

Somit....verfluch bitte beide Seiten.  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Machen wir doch (auf beide Seiten losgehen)..
In diesem Falle ist die Regierung ja aber erstmal auf einen Weg gegangen, der das Angeln einfacher macht - das muss man dann auch loben als ersten Schritt.

Schlimmer als anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tieschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreudnlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## GeorgeB (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Also Inkonsequent von der Landesregierung.
> Bei 84 Tagen im Jahr "prüfungsfreies Angeln" kann man generell die Prüfungspflicht abschaffen.



Jeder Kompromiss ist inkonsequent.

Ein vernünftiger Kompromiss der alten Landesregierung, zu Gunsten der Tourismusförderung.


----------



## Sharpo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227889



Ach, Tourischeine.

Aber Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Eben nicht nur  Toursischeine, genau lesen - hat aber mit dem Thema hier  per se ja nix zu tun..

Außer dass gerade das ja auch beweist, dass die Prüfung in den Augen dieser Länderregierungen eigentlich nicht notwendig ist ..


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, Du.....wirst "ausfallend".
> 
> Haben Einheimische ein Anrecht auf diese begrenzte Fischereierlaubnis?  :g
> 
> ...





Natürlich haben Einheimische auch ein Recht auf die begrenzte Fischereierlaubnis. Ist doch nunmal per Gesetz festgelegt. 

Was diskriminierung angeht, sind wir doch eindeutig auf einer Linie.

Natürlich ist es diskriminierend, den Tourischeininhabern die Fischereierlaubnis zu verwehren.

Natürlich ist es diskriminierend, dass wer regelmäßig übers Jahr angeln will, diese unsinnige Prüfung absolvieren muss. 

Die Lösung ist, diese dumme Prüfung wegfallen zu lassen und den Fischereischein wie in früheren Zeiten käuflich erwerben zu können.

By the way.

Den Tourischein gibt es in SH ja schon lange. Bis vor kurzem durften den aber nur Nicht-SHler erwerben. Das war erst Recht diskriminierung. Und da hat der Gesetzgeber wenigstens in dem Bereich etwas dagegen getan. 

Der Verband hat sich gesträubt und arbeitet auch jetzt noch dagegen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben nicht nur Toursischeine, genau lesen - hat aber mit dem Thema hier per se ja nix zu tun..
> 
> ..


 
Aber kein einziges Bundesland hat eine komplette Befreiung, überall sind es Ausnahmeregelungen.

Somit sind die Prüfungen in allen Bundesländern grundsätzlich noch erforderlich, wenn man überall und auf alles Angeln möchte.:m

Und nur mal so zu dem Scheinirrsinn, den die Politiker in SH angezettelt haben, da weis eine Behörde nichts von der Anderen und die Regelunegn kennt auch kaum eine Behörde:



> Schwarzangler im Kreis Plön
> *Falsches Formular gefischt*
> 
> Eigentlich wollte der Dortmunder Petrijünger Ernst Kowalewski nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass er nicht schwarz angelt. Doch nach einer kleinen Odyssee durch die Behörden kann sich der passionierte Sportfischer nur noch schwarz ärgern. Auf der Suche nach den richtigen Dokumenten wurde der Urlauber nicht nur unnötigerweise von einem Amt zum anderen geschickt, sondern erhielt am Ende auch einen falschen Angelschein – und dies scheint kein Einzelfall zu sein.


 
Den gesamten Text gibt es hier:

http://www.kn-online.de/Lokales/Ploen/Falsches-Formular-gefischt


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Aber kein einziges Bundesland hat eine komplette Befreiung, überall sind es Ausnahmeregelungen.




Das ist nur ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Und nur mal so zu dem Scheinirrsinn, den die Politiker in SH angezettelt haben, da weis eine Behörde nichts von der Anderen und die Regelunegn kennt auch kaum eine Behörde:


Das hat aber nix mit dem Tourisschein zu tun, das muss ja jeder Angler bezahlen, der nicht aus SH kommt - auch die geprüften.

Deswegen kämpft der LSFV-SH ja auch gegen diese deutschlandweit einzigartige Regelung - zu recht!!

Wenn auch wohl nur deswegen, weils da eben nicht um die eigene Kohle geht wie beim Tourischein für Einheimische......

Aber richtig ist richtig, da soll mit die Motivation wurscht sein* und der Verband dafür hiermit gelobt!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Entschuldige lieber unbekannter "Ralle" wenn Du Dich Dich meine Zeilen angesprochen fühlst. Aber genau diese Art zu "diskutieren" ist mir in diesem Forum schon mehrfach unangenehm aufgefallen.
> 
> Wenn jemand die vernünftigen Argumente ausgehen wird polemisiert oder man wird persönlich angegriffen. Schade denn dies zeugt überhaupt nicht von Kompetenz.
> 
> ...



Du beklagst, dass hier zu viel blabla geschrieben wird.

Nach Durchsicht Deiner bisher in diesem Thema verfassten Beiträge



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Danke Wegofishing !!
> 
> 
> Außer weiteren Seiten "Blablabla" ist zum Eigentlichen Thema überhaupt nichts hinzu gekommen.
> ...





mmaier1 schrieb:


> Mir ist als Neuling aufgefallen dass seit 24 Seiten jede Menge echte und unechte Köche in dem Brei herumrühren und jeder meint er müsste mit seinem "Wissen" dazu beitragen die Sache zu klären.
> Mir erschließt sich der eigentliche Sinn der ganzen Diskussion auch nicht da es vollkommen unübersichtlich geworden ist.
> Mir scheint auch dass sich hier einige hoffnungslos in etwas verrannt haben .
> 
> ...




Kann ich da leider auch nichts inhaltlich wertvolles feststellen. 

Und darum unterstütze ich Deine Meinung:

*Zitat nmaier:*
_
Manchen Diskussionen würde es gut tun wenn man nichts zu sagen hat dass man einfach mal den Mund hält....._


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Oooch Jungs, macht euch doch nicht gegenseitig an - komplett unnötig!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ja, ärgert mich halt wenn jemand  so übers Forum herzieht.

Ich lasse es damit nun gut sein.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat aber nix mit dem Tourisschein zu tun,


 
Ich finde schon, denn die Behörden kennen sich in ihren eigenen Regelungen nicht mehr aus und verwechseln schon alles miteinander. Und leiden müssen da die auswertigen Angler drunter.


Deswegen aknn ich nur eine Meinung vertreten:

Entweder überall und immer Prüfungspflicht, mit einer von mir aus kompletten Neuausrichtung mit Praxis udn allem drum und dran, oder wenn diese wirklich nicht von Nöten ist, dann eine Komplettabschaffung.

Das diese aber nocht von Nöten ist, das bescheinigen alle Länder, weil sie nur Ausnahmen zulassen, aber nicht grundsätzlich davon abkehren.
Hier ist kein einziges Bundesland konsequent.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, denn die Behörden kennen sich in ihren eigenen Regelungen nicht mehr aus und verwechseln schon alles miteinander. Und leiden müssen da die auswertigen Angler drunter.
> 
> 
> Deswegen aknn ich nur eine Meinung vertreten:
> ...



Ich teile Deine Meinung bezüglich der Komplettabschaffung.

Allerdings bescheinigen die Länder, hier die Gesetzgeber, eben nicht, dass die Prüfung notwendig ist, sondern genau das Gegenteil.

Denn wäre das so, dürfte der Gesetzgeber wenigstens hinsichtlich des immer hochgehaltenen Tierschutzgesetzes, gar keine Ausnahme machen. 

Und auch der Verband in SH, stellt sich diesbezüglich bloß wenn er auf die Prüfung aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht verzichten will, gleichzeitig aber empfiehlt, Angler ohne Prüfung an privaten Gewässern fischen zu lassen.

Imho ist das Tierschutzgesetz nicht relevant für die Angelfischerei. Vielmehr ist es ein je nach Strategie und Absicht eingesetztes "Scheinargument" (auch wieder ein schönes Wortspiel).


----------



## antonio (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, denn die Behörden kennen sich in ihren eigenen Regelungen nicht mehr aus und verwechseln schon alles miteinander. Und leiden müssen da die auswertigen Angler drunter.
> 
> 
> Deswegen aknn ich nur eine Meinung vertreten:
> ...



richtig.
aber wenn jetzt mal angenommen ein bl die prüfung wegfallen lassen würde.
dann würden viele fischereischeine von einigen bl nicht mehr anerkannt werden, weil nämlich in vielen fischereigesetzen die anerkennung mit dem passus versehen ist "fs anderer bl werden anerkannt wenn sie unter etwa gleichen vorraussetzungen erworben wurden".

also müßte die anerkennung grundsätzlich festgeschrieben werden oder eben in allen bl die prüfung wegfallen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ich finde schon, denn die Behörden kennen sich in ihren eigenen Regelungen nicht mehr aus und verwechseln schon alles miteinander.


Nein, das hat níx damit zu tun..

Du lenkst da nur wieder (bewusst??) vom Verhalten des Verbandes in der Sache ab - das ist das eigentliche Thema hier (siehe Eingangspost).

Daher gerne nochmal zusammengefasst, damits nicht wieder verwässert wird:

Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 
Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourisschein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*



> Es wäre ein leichtes für die Landesregierung den Prüfungszwang abzuschaffen und anglerfreundlichere Gesetze, Verordnungen und Regelungen zu erlassen.


Das aktuelle Gesetz sind ja noch die Nachwehen einer Regierung mit einem Angler als Ministerpräsident (der für sein unterstützen einer Jugend-WM vom LSFV-SH ja angegangen wurde im Parlamentsausschuss..)...

Was in SH bei einem jetzt zuständigen grünen Minister noch alles drohen wird, kann man nur erahnen..

Ich kann da aus B-W nur sagen, wenn die Grünen das Sagen haben (bei uns sowohl Ministerpräsident wie zuständiger Minister) ist sicherlich eher mit weiteren Restriktionen zu rechnen als mit Erleichterungen (auch wenn bei uns die SPD klar für Erleichterungen ist, werden die das in meinen Augen nicht durchsetzen können)..

Nachdem sich ja der LSFV-SH schon öffentlich gefreut hatte, endlich mit einem der größten Anglerfeinde gemeinsame Sache machen zu können (Tierschutzpräsident), kann man sich ausrechnen, was da mit einem auch noch grünen Minister kommen wird..

Das einzig Gute ist da momentan, dass sich der Verband nirgends in Politik oder Ministerien Freunde macht mit seinem Kampf gegen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln - ob das reichen wird um die grünen Urinstinkte  längerfristig unterdrücken zu können, alle Menschen aus der Nutzung der Natur möglichst weitgehend auszuschliessen, wird sich zeigen.

Da aber der Verband ja Angler für grundsätzlich gefählich hält, die man deswegen möglichst weitgehend regulieren und nur möglichst schwer ans Wasser kommen lassen will, tut sich da nach dem Tierschutzpräsidenten ja vielleicht mit einem grünen Minister dann noch ein neuer "Koalitionspartner" für den LSFV-SH auf, mittels dem langfristig dann die Kohle durch die Prüfungen weiter gesichert werden kann...




> Natur- und Tierschutz sind doch die einzigen plausiblen Argumente für eine Fischerscheinprüfung. Oder nicht?
> 
> Warum wird dann dieses Argument bei den Urlaubern ausgeblendet und bei den einheimischen Anglern nicht?
> 
> Warum Sonderrechte für Urlauber?


Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird (schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer ist prüfungsfreies Angeln möglich..)..



Sharpo schrieb:


> Zitat:"Weil die Politik erkannt hat, dass diese Argumentation Unfug ist und das Stück für Stück in Deutschland aufgeweicht wird.."
> 
> Davon habe ich noch nicht Kenntnis genommen, ganz im Gegenteil.



Siehe oben:
Inzwischen kann man schon in über der Hälfte der Bundesländer über verschiedenste Regelungen prüfungsfrei legal angeln - also MUSS ja in den Augen dieser Gesetzgeber das grundsätzlich Unfug sein..

Und diese Regelungen wurden ja immer mehr, und nicht weniger..

In einzelnen Bundesländern kann das natürlich anders aussehen, ich meinte hier prinzipiell  deutschlandweit.

Und der LSFV-SH versucht ja mit Gewalt in SH, weitere Erleichterungen für Angler zu verhindern...

Mit dem anglerfeindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten und einem grünen Minister an der Seite, könnte dies mittelfristig durchaus gelingen..

Die SPD in B-W z. B. ist aber für einen Touristenschein, da sperrt sich der Koalitonspartner dagegen - und da die Grünen MP und Minister stellen, wird das wohl erst klappen können, wenn sich da mal Mehrheitsverhältnisse ändern.

In anderen Bundesländern sind alle Parteien ausser den Grünen immer wieder mal partiell sehr anglerfreundlich - je nach Bundesland/Koalition auch wiederum dann anglerfeindlich.

Das Problem ist auch hier der Föderalismus und dass es keine Bundespartei gibt, die sich da traut den Landesparteien reinzureden oder eine Linie vorzugeben.

Grundsätzlich ist aber eine Derregulierung festzustellen (Ausnahmen, zudem mit einem anglerfeindlichen Verband wie in SH der Erleichterungen aktiv zu verhindern versucht, bestätigen die Regel)..

In diesem Falle ist die Regierung ja aber erstmal auf einen Weg gegangen, der das Angeln einfacher macht - das muss man dann auch loben als ersten Schritt.

Schlimmer als anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tieschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreudnlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das hat níx damit zu tun..
> 
> Du lenkst da nur wieder (bewusst??) vom Verhalten des Verbandes in der Sache ab - das ist das eigentliche Thema hier (siehe Eingangspost).
> 
> .......


 
Nagut, wenn Du das meinst... Für mich passt es aber nach wie vor zur Überschrift.

Und wenn Behörden ihre Bürokratie noch nicht einmal unter Kontrolle haben, damm braucht man auch nicht erwarten, das Verbände so einen Blödsinn beführworten und da mitmachen.





> Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, *wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht,*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


 

Was denn nun, hat er es zugegeben, oder muss er das noch zugeben????|kopfkrat




..

*Das einzig Gute ist da momentan, dass sich der Verband nirgends in Politik oder Ministerien Freunde macht mit seinem Kampf gegen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln* -

Ist wo belegt????

Ich kenne nur die Gegenteilige Sichtweise, nämlich, dass dort Harmonie herscht, seitens der Behörde...  

Ich weiß nur, das der Verband seinen Standpunkt klar gemacht hat und die Behörde damit leben kann, weil ihm dieses Recht unbenommen ist.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das hat níx damit zu tun..
> 
> Du lenkst da nur wieder (bewusst??) vom Verhalten des Verbandes in der Sache ab - das ist das eigentliche Thema hier (siehe Eingangspost).
> 
> .......


 
Nagut, wenn Du das meinst... Für mich passt es aber nach wie vor zur Überschrift.

Und wenn Behörden ihre Bürokratie noch nicht einmal unter Kontrolle haben, dann braucht man auch nicht erwarten, das Verbände so einen Blödsinn beführworten und da mitmachen.





> Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, *wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht,*
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


 

Was denn nun, hat er es zugegeben, oder muss er das noch zugeben????|kopfkrat




..


> *Das einzig Gute ist da momentan, dass sich der Verband nirgends in Politik oder Ministerien Freunde macht mit seinem Kampf gegen einfacheren Zugang zum Angeln* -


Ist wo belegt????

Ich kenne nur die gegenteilige Sichtweise, nämlich, dass dort Harmonie in der Zusammenarbeit herscht, seitens der Behörde... 

Ich weiß nur, das der Verband seinen Standpunkt klar gemacht hat und die Behörde damit leben kann, weil ihm dieses Recht unbenommen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Auch hier versuchst Du wieder vom eigentlichen Punkt/Problem abzulenken:
Dass der Verband Angler als Gefahr darstellt und sich dann wundert, wenn immer weitere Restriktionen kommen.



			
				 Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> > Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, *wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht,*
> >
> > ........
> >
> ...


Schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, hätte sich bei richtigem lesen erschlossen:
Zugegeben wurde es sowohl bei der Eingabe an den Parlamentsausschuss wie auch bei dem öffentlichen Termin mit den Politikern, bei dem explizit auf die Einnahmen und die diesbezügliche Stelle beim LSFV-SH hingewiesn wurde.

Neben anderen Gründen, die in meinen Augen vorgeschoben sind.

Der Konjunktiv im zweiten Satz erschliesst sich vielleicht auch Dir dann sinngemäß, wenn Du das fettgeschriebene Wort beachtest:


> Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben *nur* um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht


Zum Thema Behörden/Verband:
Du hast Deine Quellen, ich meine  - dass ich eher meinen traue als Deinen, wird Dich nicht wundern.


Um von diesen Ablenkungen wieder zum Thema zu kommen:
Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 

Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourischein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

 Schlimmer als vielleicht mal anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tieschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreudnlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Behörden/Verband:
> Du hast Deine Quellen, ich meine - dass ich eher meinen traue als Deinen, wird Dich nicht wundern.
> 
> 
> ........


 

Dann solte Dich meine Einstellung aber auch nicht wundern, ich traue eben mehr meinen Quellen. 

Dann sind wir uns ja einig, wir trauen uns gegenseitig nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Und wieder nur einen Dir passenden nebensächlichen Punkt rausgepickt zum ablenken...

Dann eben nochmal, um zum eigentlichen Punkt zu kommen:
*Dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten und öffentlichen Gebaren des LSFV-SH, indem dieser Angler als Gefahr darstellt gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft* (Danke für diese Gelegenheit):

Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 

Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst juristisch schon alleine durch den Angelvorgang im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

*Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...*

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourischein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

 Schlimmer als vielleicht mal anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker (in aktuellen Fall in SH waren sie ja sogar anglerfreundlich im Gegensatz zum Verband) sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten und öffentlichen Gebaren des LSFV-SH, indem dieser Angler als Gefahr darstellt gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft*
> .....


 
Hmm, ist ein Touristenscheininhaber schon ein Angler, oder nur jemand der das ausprobieren möchte und noch gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat?

Nur, weil Du ja immer so auf den Begriff Angler bestehst und es daneben bei Dir nur noch den begriff Bewirtschafter gibt....

Was immer wieder zeigt, dass es Dir nicht im geringsten um die Sache ansich geht, sondern nur darum, Propaganda gegen Verbände zu betreiben...



> vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen


 
Kannst Du diese 10%, die Du immer nennst bitte belegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ist ein Touristenscheininhaber schon ein Angler, oder nur jemand der das ausprobieren möchte und noch gar nichts mit Angeln zu tun hat?
> 
> Nur, weil Du ja immer so auf den Begriff Angler bestehst und es daneben bei Dir nur noch den begriff Bewirtschafter gibt....



Und schon wieder nur ablenken mit rauspicken eines Punktes - auf den ich  dennoch gerne eingehe.

Ein Angler ist schlicht jemand, der als Freizeitbeschäftigung mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht Fische zu fangen..

Ob geprüft oder ungeprüft, im Verein oder nicht spielt dabei *keinerlei* Rolle!!!!!

Nur die Verbände meinen immer, nur geprüfte und am besten organisierte Angler wären "richtige" Angler - auch da gehts nur wieder um Kohle...

Die wollen halt möglichst jeden in Vereine pressen und abkassieren, bevor er nur mal ans angeln denken darf..........



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Was immer wieder zeigt, dass es Dir nicht im geringsten um die Sache ansich geht, sondern nur darum, Propaganda gegen Verbände zu betreiben...


Nicht ganz falsch - aber auch nicht richtig.
Richtig wäre:
Weil es mir um die Sache geht, *muss *ich Propaganda gegen Verbände machen.

Vor allem wenn es wie im Falle des LSFV-SH so klar mit Fakten belegt werden kann..

Dann eben nochmal, um zu den eigentlichen Punkten zu kommen:
*Dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten und öffentlichen Gebaren des LSFV-SH, indem dieser Angler als Gefahr darstellt gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft* (Danke für diese Gelegenheit):

Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 

Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst juristisch schon alleine durch den Angelvorgang im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

*Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...*

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourischein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

 Schlimmer als vielleicht mal anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker (in aktuellen Fall in SH waren sie ja sogar anglerfreundlich im Gegensatz zum Verband) sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann eben nochmal, um zu den eigentlichen Punkten zu kommen:
> *Dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten und öffentlichen Gebaren des LSFV-SH, indem dieser Angler als Gefahr darstellt gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft* (Danke für diese Gelegenheit):
> 
> Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..
> ...


 

Und schon wieder die Ziegste Wiederholung um abzulenken.....

Kannst Du diese 10%, die Du immer nennst bitte belegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Laut Allensbach sind 5,02 Mio. Menschen am Angeln interessiert.

In beiden Verbänden sind zusammen nach deren Angaben momentan um die 820.000 Angler über die Vereine (zwangs)organisiert.

Da nicht personalisiert wird in den Verbänden und viele Angler in mehreren Vereinen sind (vor allem im VDSF) oder verbandsübegreifend in verschiedenen Vereinen, kann man sicher davon ausgehen dass die reale Zahl an realen Personen nicht viel über 500.000 liegen wird - was wiederum 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen sind.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html

Und auch hier wieder pickst du nur einen Punkt raus, statt auf die eigentlichen Punkte einzugehen - und dann beschwerst Du Dich noch, dass ich das wiederholen muss....

Auf meine letzte Antwort auf Deine Frage bist Du ja auch nicht eingegangen - ich bring hier Argumente am Stück und beantworte Dir alles - und Du weichst immer weiter aus (nur um zu vernebeln??) und bringst immer wieder andere Punkte ins Spiel, statt aufs Grundsätzliche zu kommen oder wenigstes meine Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu berücksichtigen..

Ich beantworte natürlich weiter gerne, da das für jeden Angler ja  auch nachvollziehbar ist (ausser eben Verbandsfunktionären - aber die verschliessen ja scheinbar eh die Augen vor allem...).

Und auch die eigentlichen Punkte dürfte jeder Angler nachvollziehen können..

Damit die dann hiermit eben nochmal, um zu den eigentlichen Punkten zu kommen:
*Dem anglerfeindlichen Verhalten und öffentlichen Gebaren des LSFV-SH, indem dieser Angler als Gefahr darstellt gegenüber Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft* (Danke für diese Gelegenheit):

Dass jetzt auf einmal die "Diskriminierung" kommt, wo der Verband doch schon selber lange und mehrfach zugegeben hatte, dass es zuerst um Kohle und die damit verbundene Stelle beim Verband geht, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Lächerlichkeit mehr..

Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 

Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst juristisch schon alleine durch den Angelvorgang im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Ich hatte das schon mehrfach geschrieben:
Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und  es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen  - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

*Da gehts nur um die eigene Kohle und die Interessen der Bewirtschafter, nicht ein Stück um Interessen der Angler...*

Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourischein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

 Schlimmer als vielleicht mal anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker (in aktuellen Fall in SH waren sie ja sogar anglerfreundlich im Gegensatz zum Verband) sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Angler ist schlicht jemand, der als Freizeitbeschäftigung mittels Rute, Schnur und Köder versucht Fische zu fangen..
> 
> Ob geprüft oder ungeprüft, im Verein oder nicht spielt dabei *keinerlei* Rolle!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Na endlich stimmst du dem zu, das auch Organisierte, Angler sind.



> Nur die Verbände meinen immer, nur geprüfte und am besten organisierte Angler wären "richtige" Angler - auch da gehts nur wieder um Kohle...
> 
> Die wollen halt möglichst jeden in Vereine pressen und abkassieren, bevor er nur mal ans angeln denken darf..........


 
Das meinst Du, dass es nur um Kohle geht, weil Dir nichts besseres einfällt...

Wenn ein Verein oder Verband Interesse an der Kohle hätte, dann würde er auf die Prüfung Pfeifen, denn das ist eine Hürde, die Angler eher abhält. Mann könnte wesentlich mehr Geld damit machen, jeden ohne Prüfung aufzunehmen und an jeden Gastkarten zu verkaufen..., darf man aber nicht, weil das gestzlich vorgeschreiben ist und dann verstehe ich keine Ausnahmeregelungen.

Der Gestzgeber will diese Prüfungen und schreibt diese vor. Der Gestzgeber hätte bei jeder Änderung eines Fischereigesetzes die Möglichkeit die Prüfungen ersatzlos zu streichen, tut dies aber nicht.

Ihr feuert da ganz klar gegen die Falschen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Allensbach sind 5,02 Mio. Menschen am Angeln interessiert.
> 
> In beiden Verbänden sind zusammen nach deren Angaben momentan um die 820.000 Angler über die Vereine (zwangs)organisiert.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, am Angeln Interessierte..., das ist eine Zahl..... mit der kann man ja überhaupt nichts anfangen. Ich bin auch an etlichen Sachen interessiert, mache da aber trotzdem nicht mit.....

Eine Zahl derer, die tatsächlich Angeln, damit könnte ich was anfangen.

Für SH gab es in 

2009: 0,6 Mio € Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe, teilt man das durch 10,-€, kommt man auf 60.000 Angler

2010: 0,7 Mio € Einnahmen aus der Fischereiabgabe, teilt man die durch 10,-€, kommt man auf 70.000 Angler.

Mittelwert wäre dann 65.000 Angler

Organisiert im LV-SH sind 39.000 Angler. Doppelmitgliedschaften (kann in anderen Bundesländern anders sein) sind hier sehr selten, weil wir über große Flächen Austauschkarten über die Vereinsgrenzen hinaus haben. Ich ziehe Dir aber trotzdem mal 4.000 Angler ab, obwohl mir die Zahl viel zu groß ist.

Setze ich nun 35.000 Organisierte gegen 65.000 Angler überhaupt, dann machen die organisierten Angler bei uns einen Anteil von über 50% aus.







> ..... statt aufs Grundsätzliche zu kommen oder wenigstes meine Antworten auf Deine Fragen zu berücksichtigen..


 
Immer cool bleiben, ich bin nicht so schnell....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass organisierte Angler nicht Angler sein können - nur dass die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer eben keine Verbände für Angler, sondern  für Bewirtschafter sind.

Da ja nicht die Angler unmittelbar Mitglied sind, sondern die bewirtschaftenden Vereine (von einzelne Ausnahmen abgesehen).

Und zum zweiten Punkt:
Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht - alter Spruch aus Verbandsreihen.

Und die wollen Verbände und Vereine logischerweise behalten und daher auch, dass nur nach ihren Regeln Leute ans Gewässer dürfen.

Eine gesetzliche Begrenzung der Anglerzahl befreite die Verbände bisher davor, das gegenüber den Anglern selber vertreten und argumentieren zu müssen.

Wenn im Verband nach eigenen Angaben die Einnahmen aus der Prüfung ca. 10% betragen, die Vereine teilweise finanziell nur mit den jetzigen Beiträgen überlebensfähig, weil sie Kurse abhalten, dann darf man das aber nicht ignorieren.

Dass dann dafür noch Kosten verursacht werden im Verband (wie es da konkret in SH aussieht, weiss icht wirklich nicht, kenne aber Zahlen einiger Verbände, die belegen, dass das meiste Geld für Personal rausgeht, Fahrtkosten etc.)..

Da wird natürlich jeder Cent gebraucht ebenso wie die Macht über die Gewässer.

*Warum aber deswegen die Verbände Angler als gefährlich darstellen, werde ich nie verstehen und immer bekämpfen.*

Zumal die immer genannten Gründe für eine Prüfung ja augenscheinlich auch in den Augen der vorigen Regierung nicht verfangen haben und beim jetzigen Minister zumindest zweifelhaft gesehen werden..

Hier nochmal die immer wieder angeführten Punkte gegen die jetzige  Regelung und für eine Prüfung seitens des Verbandes:

Schulung der Angler:
Da es keinerlei Kurs braucht in SH ist auch das Argument Schulung purer Nonsens. 

Tierschutz:
Tierschutz ist beim Angeln eh kein Thema (jeder Angler verstösst juristisch schon alleine durch den Angelvorgang im Sinne des TSG (nicht faktisch!) gegen ebendieses, es geht nur um den juristischen Rechtfertigungsgrund)..

Naturschutz:
Naturschutz ist ebensolcher Unfug, alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt, genauso wie Entnahmeverbote/Begrenzungen bez. Artenschutz gewässerspezifisch sind und damit nicht einheitlich zu lehren oder prüfen.

Es bleibt also nach wie vor nur die Kohle als Argument übrig..

Würde der Verband zugeben dass es ihm eben nur um Kohle und Begrenzung der Zahl der Angler an "seinen" Gewässern geht, hätte ich damit kein Problem und es wäre eine Grundlage für eine Diskussion, bei der man gemeinsame Lösungen finden könnte.

Solange der Verband Angler pauschal zuerstmal als Gefahr darstellt und mit dem Schützerunfug kommt und er damit zuerstmal alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen unter Generalverdacht stellt, solange hat faktisch (nicht rechtlich!) ein solcher Verband in meinen Augen - vor allem auch angesichts des Organsitionsgrades von vielleicht grade mal 10% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen - keinerlei Recht, weiterhin Angler zu diskriminieren oder als Gefahr darzustellen und das auch noch als "Interessenvertretung" für Angler verkaufen zu wollen.

Schlimmer als vielleicht mal anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker (in aktuellen Fall in SH waren sie ja sogar anglerfreundlich im Gegensatz zum Verband) sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren, die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfreindlichen Tierschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und......... 



Konsequent wäre wirklich nur die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung, statt diese immer nur immer weiter aufzuweichen - wenngleich das aufweichen besser als nix ist..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Du hast augenscheinlich bezüglich der Zahlen nicht gelesen, was ich Dir als Link zur Verfügung gestellt hatte, daher hier eben nochmal als Zitat aus diesem Artikel (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html):



> Wer etwas positiv für die Angler insgesamt erreichen möchte, wird aber dagegen die höchste Zahl der am Angeln Interessierten verwenden, um deren Präsenz und Wichtigkeit in der Gesellschaft zu dokumentieren, ebenso wie das Wählerpotential, dass die Angler und ihre Familien darstellen könn(t)en..
> 
> Und genau deswegen ziehe ich die Allensbachzahl heran.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zum zweiten Punkt:
> Wer die Gewässer hat, hat die Macht - alter Spruch aus Verbandsreihen.
> 
> Und die wollen erbände und Vereine logioscherweise behalten und daher auch, dass nur nach ihren Regeln Leute ans Gewässer dürfen.


 
Das wird auch immer so bleiben, dass die Gewässerpächter oder Eigentümer darüber entscheiden dürfen, wer da ran darf und wer nicht. Das ist grundlegendes Eigentumsrecht und gilt nicht nur bei Angelgewässern, sondern flächendeckend und bundesweit für alle Grundstücke.





> Eine gesetzliche Begrenzung der Anglerzahl befreite die Verbände bisher davor, das gegenüber den Anglern selber vertreten und argumentieren zu müssen.


Sowas gibt es zumindest in SH nicht, da dürftest Du theoretisch mit 200 Angeln ans Wasser gehen.




> Wenn im Verband nach eigenen Angaben die Einnahmen aus der Prüfung ca. 10% betragen, die Vereine teilweise finanziell nur mit den jetzigen Beiträgen überlebensfähig, weil sie Kurse abhalten, dann darf man das aber nicht ignorieren.


 
Den verstehe ich jetzt nicht.....




> Dass dann dafür noch Kosten verursacht werden im Verband (wie es da konkret in s aussiehtm weiss icht wirklich nicht, kenne aber Zahlen einiger Verbände, die belegen, dass das meiste Geld für Personal rausgeht, Fahrtkosten etc.)..
> 
> 
> Da wird natürlich jeder Cent bgebraucht ebenso wie die Macht über die Gewässer.


Naja, wenn man schon seine Zeit für die gestzlichen Prüfungen opfert, dann denke ich ist es ligitim, wenn man zumindest seine entstandenen Kosten erstattet bekommt.....




> , alle Betretungsverbote etc. gelten für Angler wie für Nichtangler und sind an einzelnen Gewässern geregelt,


 

Naja, zumindest in SH gibt es ein Uferbetretungsrecht für Angler, aber nicht für Nichtangler, da muss man dann schon differenzieren. Auch viele Wege dürfen Angler befahren, weil sie als Anlieger gelten, wenn sie dort Angeln wollen, das gilt auch nicht für Nichtangler....












> Konsequent wäre wirklich nur die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung, statt diese immer nur immer weiter aufzuweichen -


 
Da kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Aber genau das liegt an den Gestzgebern, die haben darüber die Entscheidungsmacht und kein anderer. Und genau diese Aufweichen kritisiert der Verband. Entweder alle, oder keiner.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast augenscheinlich bezüglich der Zahlen nicht gelesen, was ich Dir als Link zur Verfügung gestellt hatte, daher hier eben nochmal als Zitat aus diesem Artikel (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/november-2010/zahlenspiele-vdsf-versus-anglerboard.html):


 
Doch, habe ich, da steht aber nichts anderes drin.

Und Du schreibst das dioch auch immer wieder:



> Laut Allensbach sind 5,02 Mio. Menschen *am Angeln interessiert*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Da kann ich zu 100% zustimmen. Aber genau das liegt an den Gestzgebern, die haben darüber die Entscheidungsmacht und kein anderer. Und genau diese Aufweichen kritisiert der Verband. Entweder alle, oder keiner


Dann soll der Verband endlich aufhören, Angler als gefährlich darzustellen  für Gewässer, Tierschutz, Naturschutz und Artensschutz und die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung fordern.

Ich wäre sofort dabei!!!


Solange der Verband aber weiterhin öffentlich, in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft verbreitet, wie gefährlich Angler sind für Gewässer, Tier-,Natur- und Artenschutz, und dass man die deswegen gesetzlich prüfen, aussortieren und möglichst weitgehend reglementieren  muss, werde ich  den in SH wie jeden anderen Verband, der sowas macht, bekämpfen (nicht nur in SH, nicht nur VDSF!!!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Doch, habe ich, da steht aber nichts anderes drin.
> 
> Und Du schreibst das dioch auch immer wieder:


Dann eben nochmal:


> *Und profilieren sich lieber mit einem hohen Organisationsgrad (Herr Mohnert nennt ja nicht umsonst die 50% Organisationsgrad bei "Scheininhabern" als Zahl - jeder andere ist ja für ihn keine Angler...)
> 
> Das darf er und er hat mit seinen Zahlen auch recht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Würdest dur die fundiertere Zahl nehmen, die belegbar ist:



> Und dann gibts noch die Zahl von ca. *1,6 - 1,8 Mio*. ausgegeben Fischereischeinen/Erlaubniskarten.


 
Und diese ins Verhältnis zu den 500.000 (ob das stimmt, lasse ich mal dahingestellt), dann wärest Du bei ca. 25%, also nie im Leben bei 10%.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Dann eben nochmal:


> *Und profilieren sich lieber mit einem hohen Organisationsgrad (Herr Mohnert nennt ja nicht umsonst die 50% Organisationsgrad bei "Scheininhabern" als Zahl - jeder andere ist ja für ihn keine Angler...)
> 
> Das darf er und er hat mit seinen Zahlen auch recht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> *Und profilieren sich lieber mit einem hohen Organisationsgrad (Herr Mohnert nennt ja nicht umsonst die 50% Organisationsgrad bei "Scheininhabern" als Zahl - jeder andere ist ja für ihn keine Angler...)*
> 
> *Das darf er und er hat mit seinen Zahlen auch recht.*
> 
> ...


 
Wenn er von 900.000 ausgeht, die Doppelmitgliedschaften kann er nicht schätzen, weil er da keine verbindliche Zahl hat, die schätzt Du ja auch nur und nach meinem Empfinden viel zu hoch....., dann hat er wie Du auch schreibst vollkommen Recht.

Nur mal so als Beispiel, weil wir bei unserem Verein eine Umfrage dazu gemacht haben, bei uns liegt die Zahl der Mehrfachmitgliedschaften im Bereich von 1%. Die kann ich belegen, wie sieht es da mit deinen 400.000 gestrichenen aus?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wenn jemand ein Geschäft betreibt und potentielle Kunden lieber vertreibt als zu sich holt, geht er jedenfalls schneller pleite, als wenn Verbände so viel wie möglich Leute ausperren und das Potential ignorieren.

Leider............

Ja, er hat recht, wenn er mit dieser begrenzten Sicht argumentiert (Sicht, nicht Intelligenz!! bevor mir das wieder jemand unterstellt).

Und wir dürfen weiterhin mit Recht behaupten, dass Allensbach eben eine Zahl von 5,02 Mio. am angeln interessierter Menschen nennt

*Selbst wenns nur die Hälfte wäre, sollte das immer noch genug Anreiz für einen vernünftigen Verband sein, diese für sich zu gewinnen!!*

Statt sie erstmal in der Öffentlichkeit, gegenüber Politik und Medien als Gefahr darzustellen.

Dann soll der Verband doch endlich aufhören, Angler mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten als gefährlich darzustellen für Gewässer, Tierschutz, Naturschutz und Artensschutz!!

Und die Abschaffung der gesetzlichen Zwangsprüfung fordern.

Ich wäre sofort dabei!!!


Solange der Verband aber weiterhin öffentlich, in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft verbreitet, wie gefährlich Angler sind für Gewässer, Tier-,Natur- und Artenschutz sind, und dass man die deswegen gesetzlich prüfen, aussortieren und möglichst weitgehend reglementieren muss, werde ich den in SH wie jeden anderen Verband, der sowas macht, bekämpfen (nicht nur in SH, nicht nur VDSF!!!) 

Solange der Verband aber weiter Angler als Gefahr darstellt, werd ich den Verband als anglerfeindlich darstellen.

Genau deswegen:
Und das zeigt sich an der  Geschichte mit dem Tourischein:
*Eine Regierung will Angeln einfacher machen  für die Menschen..
=Anglerfreundlich

Und der Bewirtschafterlandesverband vom VDSF  versucht aktiv zu verhindern, dass die Menschen einfacher angeln können..
=Anglerfeindlich*

Und auch das bleibt für mich deswegen bestehen:
In diesem Falle ist die Regierung ja aber erstmal auf einen Weg gegangen, der das Angeln einfacher macht - das muss man dann auch loben als ersten Schritt.

Schlimmer als vielleicht anglerfeindliche Regierungen/Politiker (in dem Fall waren die ja anglerfreundlich!!) sind aber allemal immer noch anglerfeindliche Verbände, die mit allen Mitteln versuchen, solche Erleichterungen zu bekämpfen und die Angler bei Politikern und mit ihrer Lobbyarbeit als so gefährlich darstellen, dass man die unbedingt streng reglementieren muss und den Zugang zum Angeln so weit wie möglich zu erschweren.

Die sich darüber freuen mit dem anglerfeindlichen Tieschutzpräsidenten gemeinsame Sache zu machen und die im Parlamentsausschuss gegen einen anglerfreudnlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgegangen sind, weil der eine Jugend-WM im Brandungsangeln unterstützte und, und, und.........


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich weiß nicht, warum ich es mir antue, das alles immer durchzulesen, aber ich habe das Gefühl: *Ihr seid in einigen Punkten mit euren Vorstellungen gar nicht so weit auseinander.*
Ihr argumentiert nur von völlig verschiedenen Punkten aus.

Bei einem (oder 5) Bierchen würdet ihr euch vermutlich am Ende des Abends in den Armen liegen und hättet in zuckersüßer Einstimmigkeit eine Verbands- und Gesetzgebungsreform beschlossen, die GENAU DAS WÄRE, was Deutschland (und seine Angler!) braucht (aber nie umgesetzt werden würde).

*Also: Dorschgreifer und Thomas in die Kneipe, Revolution planen!* |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Bier und Revolution - hört sich nach nem neuen Hobby an ;-)))))


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Betrachte ich als Zusage. Dorschi, hau rein: Sag wann und wo, Thomas ist bereit!!!

(Dickergrinsesmiley!)


----------



## GeorgeB (22. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum ich es mir antue, das alles immer durchzulesen, aber ich habe das Gefühl: *Ihr seid in einigen Punkten mit euren Vorstellungen gar nicht so weit auseinander.*
> Ihr argumentiert nur von völlig verschiedenen Punkten aus.
> 
> Bei einem (oder 5) Bierchen würdet ihr euch vermutlich am Ende des Abends in den Armen liegen und hättet in zuckersüßer Einstimmigkeit eine Verbands- und Gesetzgebungsreform beschlossen, die GENAU DAS WÄRE, was Deutschland (und seine Angler!) braucht (aber nie umgesetzt werden würde).
> ...




Das alte Problem schriftlicher Diskussionen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Betrachte ich als Zusage. Dorschi, hau rein: Sag wann und wo, Thomas ist bereit!!!
> 
> (Dickergrinsesmiley!)


 
Ich wäre immer dabei, wenn sich sowas mal ergeben würde. 

Und das wir in einigen Dingen durchaus eine Meinung sind, das stimmt.

Ich mag nur Pauschalverprügeln nicht, da würde ich auch im Privaten Leben dazwischen gehen, insbesondere, wenn einiges einfach nicht stimmt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Betrachte ich als Zusage.


Das wäre falsch - ich schrieb Bier UND (nicht statt) Revolution.

Ich werde mit niemanden Bier trinken gehen, der einen Verband unterstützt, welcher Angler als gefährlich für Gewässer, Natur-, Tier- und Artenschutz darstellt, der einen Verband verteidigt, der mit dem Tierschutzpräsidenten zusammen gegen Angler kämpft, der einen Verband unterstützt, der im Parlament auf einen anglefreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgeht und, und, und........

Um nicht ansatzweise den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass ich so ein Verhalten eines Verbandes gutheissen könnte oder gar dessen anglerfeindichen Verhalten und dessen anglerfeindliche Grundsätze und Grundeinstellung zu unterstützen..

Ich werde diskutieren - mit jedem und gerne..
Zum einen weils mein Job ist und zum andern aus Überzeugung.

Aber Bier trinken gehe ich nach wie vor mit Freunden..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber Bier trinken gehe ich nach wie vor mit Freunden..



Ein gemeinsames Bier ist oft der Beginn einer guten Freundschaft, ein  gemeinsames Besäufnis macht manchmal sogar "Feinde" zu Kumpels...

Schade drum... 

Naja, ihr wärt euch vermutlich nicht mal über die Kneipe geschweige denn die Biersorte einig geworden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Du hast den unwichtigsten Satz rausgesucht für die Diskussion hier.

Der ganze Rest ist da viel wichtiger:


> Das wäre falsch - ich schrieb Bier UND (nicht statt) Revolution.
> 
> Ich werde mit niemanden Bier trinken gehen, der einen Verband unterstützt, welcher Angler als gefährlich für Gewässer, Natur-, Tier- und Artenschutz darstellt, der einen Verband verteidigt, der mit dem Tierschutzpräsidenten zusammen gegen Angler kämpft, der einen Verband unterstützt, der im Parlament auf einen anglefreundlichen Ministerpräsidenten losgeht und, und, und........
> 
> ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

In der Diskussion um die Anzahl der Oranisierten Angler wird eines ausgelassen. 

Mit einem Vereinsbeitritt wird man in SH auch automatisch Mitglied im Kochtop... LSVH SH. Die DAV Vereine sind jawohl deutlich in der Unterzahl.

Wer regelmässig abseits von Küste und FoPu angeln möchte, ist also automatisch zwangsorganisiert. Oder kann ich bei Vereinen angeben, das ich NICHT Mitglied in irgendeinem Verband (also eigentlich nur in einem nicht) sein möchte und die Mitgliedschaft im Verband verhindern kann?

Die meisten Angler interessieren sich nunmal nicht für Angel Politik und denen ists egal, ob da VDSF oder DAV drauf steht. Hauptsache die können in ihren umliegenden Vereinsgewässern angeln.

Also ist es auch lächerlich mit einem Organisationsgrad von X % zu werben, wenn ein Großteil der "Mitglieder" aus Zwang dabei ist.

Die GEZ hat auch Millionen von Menschen die denen Geld überweisen. Also stehen die auch alle voll und ganz hinter der GEZ. Oder doch nicht? So ist es auch mit den Verbänden. Den meisten ist die Mitgliedschaft egal und der Rest ist zwangsorganisiert. 

Der ADAC ist dagegen ein Club, der mit seinen Mitgliedern angeben kann. Denn dort ist niemand zwangsweise dabei, weil dem ADAC irgendwelche Verkehrsknotenpunkte gehören, die nur Mitglieder befahren dürfen, oder weil mit dem Erwerb des Führerscheins eine ADAC Mitgliedschaft verbunden ist.

Aber Hauptsache da poltern Verbandsmenschen rum und wähnen sich einer breiten Unterstützung in den eigenen Reihen. Weitab von der Realität.

Wenn die Verbandszugehörigkeit unabhängig von der Vereinszugehörigkeit wäre und ein Teil der Angler sich mal mit den Verbänden (bzw. mit DEM Verband) beschäftigen würden, dann hätten da einige Verbandsmenschen recht schnell ein Problem und einen "Ehrenposten" weniger.

So wie es jetzt läuft ist die Diskussion um den Organisationsgrad aber quatsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Das betrifft aber nicht (alleine) den hier diskutierten LSFV-SH, das trifft auf alle Verbände zu, die unberechtigt vorgeben für Angler zu sprechen.


----------



## DrThomas (27. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> In der Diskussion um die Anzahl der Oranisierten Angler wird eines ausgelassen.
> 
> Mit einem Vereinsbeitritt wird man in SH auch automatisch Mitglied im Kochtop...



Klasse Beitrag, spiegelt meine Meinung zum Thema wieder.
Der DAV sollte mal bei der Politik vorsprechen: Frau Merkel dürfte ja auch in einem DAV Verein Mitglied sein, ist Sie doch im Osten der Angelei nähergetreten!

Evtl. kann man ja in D per Gesetz einführen lassen, dass DAV und VDSF parallel alle vorhandenen Gewässer verpachtet bekommen und damit die Marken an "Ihre" Vereinsmitglieder ausgeben dürfen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, den Rest regelt der Markt... :l

Werd mal über einen ePetitionsantrag nachdenken und wie man sowas am sinnigsten formulieren kann. Das dürfte ja im Interesse nahezu aller Angler in D sein und damit 50000Stimmen leicht erreichen!
|kopfkrat
Grüße
TOm


----------



## Sharpo (27. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



DrThomas schrieb:


> Klasse Beitrag, spiegelt meine Meinung zum Thema wieder.
> Der DAV sollte mal bei der Politik vorsprechen: Frau Merkel dürfte ja auch in einem DAV Verein Mitglied sein, ist Sie doch im Osten der Angelei nähergetreten!
> 
> Evtl. kann man ja in D per Gesetz einführen lassen, dass DAV und VDSF parallel alle vorhandenen Gewässer verpachtet bekommen und damit die Marken an "Ihre" Vereinsmitglieder ausgeben dürfen. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, den Rest regelt der Markt... :l
> ...



Dies käme einer Zwangsenteignung gleich.

Wir sind nicht in der DDR.


----------



## DrThomas (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dies käme einer Zwangsenteignung gleich.



Hä Hr. Sharpo? Da geht es nur um Pachtverträge, die kann man kündigen. Fristgerecht natürlich. Sollten ja nicht auf 100te Jahre festgelegt sein...
;+
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



DrThomas schrieb:


> Hä Hr. Sharpo? Da geht es nur um Pachtverträge, die kann man kündigen. Fristgerecht natürlich. Sollten ja nicht auf 100te Jahre festgelegt sein...
> ;+
> Grüße
> Thomas



Die Besitzer der Gewässer bestimmen in Deutschland immer noch selbst an wen diese Verpachtet werden.
Wenn die Bundesregierung dies per Gesetz ändern würde, wäre dies ein Einschnitt ins Eigentumsrecht.
Im Grunde Zwangsenteignung. 
Bei Verpachtungszwang an VDSF und DAV würden die Pachtpreise immens in den Keller gehen.
Sozialismus in Reinkultur.


----------



## rotfederangler (8. September 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

* 	 Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein,das war glaube ich das Thema.
Gesetze,Verordnungen und auch der Fischereischein sind doch erlassen  bzw.eingeführt worden um die Natur etwas zu verstehen (Wir sind ja keine Biologen). Fische,Gewässer warum ,wieso,darf man dies,warum das nicht ?
Dann bezahlt man € 8,00 Verwaltungsgebühr und alles ist aufgehoben !!
Das kann doch nicht richtig sein!!
Ist meine Meinung.

Petri Heil und immer viele Rotfedern
*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Jetzt muss ich doch das Thema mal wieder hochholen...Heute ist ein Treffen zwischen Präsident des LSFV SH mit seinen Geschäftsführern und dem zuständigem Ministerium. Das war die Tage im Radio und der Tourischein gehört laut GF des LSFV SH abgeschafft, da nur derjenige der einen Vorbereitungslehrgang und die Prüfung absolivert hat, waidgerecht und tierschutzgerecht einen Fisch töten kann! NUR DERJENIGE! Ich musste schmunzeln, da der Sohn von meinem Kumpel letzte Woche seine Prüfung hier in SH bestanden hat. Ich fragte ihn dann was er gelernt hat. Antwort: Ich kann gefühlte 200 Libellenarten unterscheiden, erkenne Wasserkäfer an ihrer Geschwindigkeit und weiß, dass es verschiedene Fischarten gibt. Töten von Fischen? Ja, in der Theorie in 30 Sekunden im Lehrgang abgewickelt. Betäuben, abstechen. 

Kann man das nicht auf einem Merkblatt beifügen? Ich schreibe morgen mal an den Minister und werde den Sohn meines Kumpels dort mal zitieren. Für Fragen des Ministers steht er dann gerne zur Verfügung. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die Erfahrungen des jungen Mann mit den Ausführungen des heutigen Gespräches in Kiel decken...


----------



## ivo (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ketzer


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Welcher Minister ist dafür Zuständig? Ist das Hr. Habeck? Wenn ja, dann kannst du dir den Aufwand sparen, weisst ja sicherlich selber, das es ein Grüner ist.

Auch wieder witzig, der einzige Grund für den Verband, gegen den Touristenschein zu agieren ist, das sie bei den Prüfungen abkassieren wollen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Mich wundert, dass die den Touri Schein abschaffen wollen und nicht um einige € anheben? So würde man durch die Bank weg doch mehr "Profit" machen.

Die soll mal einer verstehen..


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Hallo,

ich denke eher die Vorbereitungslehrgänge sind es !
Die könnten der Anfang der Gehirnwäsche sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Hast wahrscheinlich leider mehr Recht, als man so vermuten würde. So ganz erinner ich ich an die Prüfung nichtmehr, aber da kann man die Kleinen schonmal auf das Kochtopfangeln vorbereiten.

Das ganze ist aber eine Frechheit. Die Verbände sind bei Gesetzesentscheidungen dabei und bieten Lehrgänge an. Etwas was alle Angler betrifft. Gleichzeitig sagen die aber, das sie nur für ihre Verbandsmitglieder zuständig sind. Aber von allen abkassieren ist noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Hallo,

aber mal ehrlich ...das Prozedere kommt dem ruhesuchenden Angler doch gelegen-

Die ...

Firma 
Olle
und alles andere

nerven und damit erkauft man sich die vermeidliche Freiheit am Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Warten wir mal ab- hier in SH interessiert sich ja auch die Presse für solche Themen. In SH dreht sich die Welt so langsam und das Land ist so platt, da muss man als Redakteur auch mal über uns Angler berichten. Und auch die können unangenehme Fragen stellen- wenn dann erst wieder vom Bundesfischereischein geredet wird sollte man doch das Fachwissen hinterfragen. 

Eventuell sollte man mal über eine Prüfung für Offizielle Verbandstätigkeiten inkl. psychologischem Gutachten nachdenken.... Da ist Fachwissen gefragt, aber bis heute nicht gefordert!


----------



## Sharpo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch das Thema mal wieder hochholen...Heute ist ein Treffen zwischen Präsident des LSFV SH mit seinen Geschäftsführern und dem zuständigem Ministerium. Das war die Tage im Radio und der Tourischein gehört laut GF des LSFV SH abgeschafft, da nur derjenige der einen Vorbereitungslehrgang und die Prüfung absolivert hat, waidgerecht und tierschutzgerecht einen Fisch töten kann! NUR DERJENIGE! Ich musste schmunzeln, da der Sohn von meinem Kumpel letzte Woche seine Prüfung hier in SH bestanden hat. Ich fragte ihn dann was er gelernt hat. Antwort: Ich kann gefühlte 200 Libellenarten unterscheiden, erkenne Wasserkäfer an ihrer Geschwindigkeit und weiß, dass es verschiedene Fischarten gibt. Töten von Fischen? Ja, in der Theorie in 30 Sekunden im Lehrgang abgewickelt. Betäuben, abstechen.
> 
> Kann man das nicht auf einem Merkblatt beifügen? Ich schreibe morgen mal an den Minister und werde den Sohn meines Kumpels dort mal zitieren. Für Fragen des Ministers steht er dann gerne zur Verfügung. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich die Erfahrungen des jungen Mann mit den Ausführungen des heutigen Gespräches in Kiel decken...



Wenn Du so weiter machst, werden se Dich des Landes verweisen.

:g


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nun, dann bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt, ob meine 15-jährige Tochter dann im nächsten Sommerurlaub  mit mir an der Eider angeln darf oder nur zusehen kann... :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Eventuell dürft Ihr beide auch nur noch den Nebenerwerbsfischern an der Eider zuschauen....


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Wieso? Ich hab doch nen gültigen Fischereischein und auch 'nen Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung. #c

Oder meinste der LSFV-SH macht SH jetzt exklusiv nur für Ureinwohner beangelbar? :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...esetzeVerordnungen/PDF/Ergaenzungsschein.html

kommt ihr aus einem anderen  bundesland.

ergänzungsschein + marke 10€ aus S-H


----------



## Knispel (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...esetzeVerordnungen/PDF/Ergaenzungsschein.html
> 
> kommt ihr aus einem anderen bundesland.
> 
> ergänzungsschein + marke 10€ aus S-H


 
das erinnert mich stark an meine Fotografiererlaubnis im Dom zu Aachen. Die kostet 5 Euro und gilt aber für ein ganzes Jahr. Als Touri ist man aber höchstens 2 Std. im Dom, denn hat man alles gesehen und ob ich je wieder dahin komme ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich hab doch nen gültigen Fischereischein und auch 'nen Nachweis der abgelegten Prüfung. #c
> 
> Oder meinste der LSFV-SH macht SH jetzt exklusiv nur für Ureinwohner beangelbar? :m


 
Aber wer weiß was bis dahin noch passiert? Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit. Da kann man auf Bundesebene noch locker 3 Abstimmungen zur (immer wieder gescheiterten) Fusion durchziehen oder auch in SH gemeinsam mit einem grünen Minister das angeln verbieten...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Aber Knispel,wenn ich nach Dänemark fahre, kaufe ich mir doch auch den stattlichen Schein. Wo ist da der Unterschied?

(Außer dass wir Deutschen ja so arrogant sind zu glauben, dass es einer Prüfung bedarf, um als waidgerecht zu gelten)#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Es gab ja jetzt neue Gespräche mit dem Ministerium in SH zu diesem Thema.Laut LSFV SH soll der Anreiz einen regulären Fischereischein zu erwerben erhöht werden,die Attraktivität des Urlauberfischereischeins reduziert sowie eine neue Sonderregelung für das Angeln an gewerblichen Angelseen und auf Kuttern eingeführt werden.

Da haben die ja wieder super verhandelt...#q#q! Eventuell hätte man den grünen Minister einfach mit seinem Urlauberfischereischein ih Ruhe lassen sollen... Aber wenn man Angst um seine Einnahmequelle hat, geht schon mal etwas in den Graben. Gerne möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal auf die Aussage des GF des LSFV SH hinweisen, der auf die Frage "Welche Einnahmequelle bei der neuen Regelung zu führerscheinfreien Bootsmotoren/15 PS wegfallen würde" folgendes antwortete: _Die Prüfungsgebühr. Aber diejenigen, die über die Befreiung von der Prüfungspflicht entschieden haben, sind eben nicht die gleichen, die sonst die Gebühren erhalten haben. Ein Verzicht fällt leichter, wenn man nicht selbst verzichten muß... Und diejenigen, die nun verzichten müssen, haben sich schon dagegen gewehrt(...)._

Ich übertrage das jetzt einfach mal auf die Abschaffung der Fischereischeinprüfung und hege dann einmal mehr *meine Zweifel* an den ehrlichen Absichten von Leuten die in allen Bereichen des Lebens meine Kohle/ Beiträge verwalten... #q


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Für diejenigen, die den Tourismus in S-H fördern wollen oder gar, weil sie davon leben, fördern müssen, ist das,w as da abgeht nichts anderes als ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Die Dorsche werden die dänischen Küstengewässer natürlich meiden, weil sie lieber von geprüften Anglern getötet werden wollen.  #d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Mir bleibt sowieso schleierhaft, was das Vertretungsorgan von Vereinen aus Gewässerpächtern und Fischereischeinbesitzers sich um den Tourischein zu kümmern hat.

Die können ihre Landesregierung da völlig frei schalten und walten lassen, ohne dass dies für sie irgendwelche Konsequenzen bei der Ausübung des Angelns hätte. Selbst das Argument, dass den Vereinen das Geld durch Vorbereitungskurse entgehen würde, weil sich "jeder" Bewohner S-Hs einfach 'nen Tourischein kauft, können doch alle selbst entkräften, wenn sie einfach keine Erlaubnisscheine für ihre Gewässer an Personen ohne Bundesfischereischein ausgeben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Nachzuvollziehen ist das Ganze in keinster Weise. Insbesondere der Argumentationsfluß ist mehr als dürftig.

Hat man sich bei der Anhörung zur Revision des Fischereigesetzes noch mit Herrn Apel, Vorsitzender des Deutschen Tierschutzbundes und schlimmsten Feind der Angler, verbündet um den Tourischein unter Berufung auf das Tierschutzgesetz zu verhindern, soll das jetzt plötzlich an gewerblichen Angelteichen und auf Fischkuttern keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Hat man sich beim (berechtigten) Widerstand gegen die Entnahmepflicht auf das übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz und die Eigenverantwortung der Angler berufen, so wird das jetzt auf die Besitzer der Teichanlagen und die Kutterkapitäne im Rahmen einer Aufsichtspflicht verlagert.

Tierschutzgesetz und Eigenverantwortung werden hergenommen und abgewiesen, wie es grade in den Kram passt. 

Das ist gardezu erbärmlich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist gardezu erbärmlich.


 
Ja, aber dann passt das doch wieder zur Verbandsarbeit und ist nur ein Spiegel der Leistung/ Arbeit (darf ich diese Wörter im Zusammenhang mit Verbandsarbeit überhaupt nutzen?) der letzten Jahre...#6


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Es geht gar nicht um den Tierschutz oder um den Fisch sondern nur ums Abkassieren.
Je mehr man den Leuten aus der Tasche ziehen kann, umso besser. Angler beuten Angler aus. 
Tolle Gemeinschaft, tolle Solidarität.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht um den Tierschutz oder um den Fisch sondern nur ums Abkassieren.


 
Genau dieses Argument verstehe ich aber nicht. Dann soll man doch 10€ auf den Tourischein draufschlagen und dieses Geld dann dem Verband zukommen lassen. Dann nehmen die auf mittlere Sicht mehr Geld ein, als mit einmaligem Abkassieren für den Lehrgang.

Welches ist denn die offizielle Argumentation, mit der der Verband an das Ministerium herangetreten ist?

Ich sehe hier schon einen Präzidenzfall: Ein Fischereiverband kämpft für die Eingrenzung der Möglichkeiten zur Fischerei. Da sind Leute am Wirken, deren Interessen mir, vorsichtig gesagt, suspekt sind.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht um den Tierschutz oder um den Fisch sondern nur ums Abkassieren.
> Je mehr man den Leuten aus der Tasche ziehen kann, umso besser. Angler beuten Angler aus.
> Tolle Gemeinschaft, tolle Solidarität.


 
Was Du sicherlich mit einer Aufstellung einer Gegenüberstellung von Einnahmen und Ausgaben detailiert belegen kannst, dass damit eine Ausbeutung der Angler stattfindet und jemand den großen Reibach macht.

Genauso kennst Du auch die Strukturen bei den Fischereischeinprüfungen in SH und die genauen Gedankengänge der "Abkassierer".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich liebe diese Aussage vom GF des LSFV SH :q:q:q:

_Die Prüfungsgebühr. Aber diejenigen, die über die Befreiung von der Prüfungspflicht entschieden haben, sind eben nicht die gleichen, die sonst die Gebühren erhalten haben. Ein Verzicht fällt leichter, wenn man nicht selbst verzichten muß... Und diejenigen, die nun verzichten müssen, haben sich schon dagegen gewehrt(...)._


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was Du sicherlich mit einer Aufstellung einer Gegenüberstellung von Einnahmen und Ausgaben detailiert belegen kannst, dass damit eine Ausbeutung der Angler stattfindet und jemand den großen Reibach macht.
> 
> Genauso kennst Du auch die Strukturen bei den Fischereischeinprüfungen in SH und die genauen Gedankengänge der "Abkassierer".


 
Was sind deiner Meinung nach die Beweggründe, den Touri-Schein in S-H weniger attraktiv zu machen?


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was Du sicherlich mit einer Aufstellung einer Gegenüberstellung von Einnahmen und Ausgaben detailiert belegen kannst, dass damit eine Ausbeutung der Angler stattfindet und jemand den großen Reibach macht.
> 
> Genauso kennst Du auch die Strukturen bei den Fischereischeinprüfungen in SH und die genauen Gedankengänge der "Abkassierer".



Ich würde glatt mit Dir wetten, das es nicht mal eine Kostenaufstellung vom Verband gibt.
Statt für ein Verbot zu Argumentieren hätte man über die Aufteilung der Einnahmen verhandeln können.

Jeder Touristenangler bringt euch Geld ins Land.  Ihr verkauft mehr Erlaubniskarten, die Angelshops setzen mehr Geld um etc..
Wo werden die 10 Euro für die Abgabe eingesetzt? In den Strassenbau? Für die Finanzierung der Banken?
Und ihr jammert über den Verlust von Einnahmen? Ist doch ein Witz!
Desweiteren wird nicht mal jeder Touristenangler bei euch in SH den Fischereischein machen sondern diesen evtl. in einem anderen Bundesland.
Herr R. Vollborn betreibt eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
Und jeder bewohner von SH mit Touri-Schein fährt dann lieber die paar Kilometer nach Dänemark.

Ihr lasst euch ein gutes Geschäft entgehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was sind deiner Meinung nach die Beweggründe, den Touri-Schein in S-H weniger attraktiv zu machen?


 
Das hat ja der GF des LSFV SH im Forum des LSFV SH erklärt, Zitat: "Damit sich weniger Menschen für den Urlauberfischereischein entscheiden, sondern statt dieser Ausnahmegenehmigung *einen regulären Fischereischein erwerben.*"

Wer verdient an der Prüfung?

Ich liebe dann noch die folgende Aussage vom GF des LSFV SH in diesem Zusammenhang :q:q:q:

_Die Prüfungsgebühr. Aber diejenigen, die über die Befreiung von der Prüfungspflicht entschieden haben, sind eben nicht die gleichen, die sonst die Gebühren erhalten haben. Ein Verzicht fällt leichter, wenn man nicht selbst verzichten muß... Und diejenigen, die nun verzichten müssen, haben sich schon dagegen gewehrt(...)._ 

Ich finde auch das Wort "erwerben" in diesem Zusammenhang sehr passend gewählt...

Noch einmal: Wer verdient an der Prüfung?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Der LSFV-SH hat doch schon beim ersten Mal im Parlamentsauschuss zugegeben, dass es um die "diesberzügliche Vollzeitstelle im Verband" geht...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Herr R. Vollborn betreibt eine Milchmädchenrechnung.
> Und jeder bewohner von SH mit Touri-Schein fährt dann lieber die paar Kilometer nach Dänemark.
> 
> Ihr lasst euch ein gutes Geschäft entgehen.


 
Ja, aber der LSFV SH verliert dabei kein Geld- hauptsache die Prüfung wird abgelegt. Es geht auch nicht um den Tourischein, sondern lediglich um die Erteilung an Einwohner unseres schönen Bundeslandes und somit der Wegfall von Prüfungsgebühren (vermute ich...)!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was sind deiner Meinung nach die Beweggründe, den Touri-Schein in S-H weniger attraktiv zu machen?


 

Meine Meinung zur Fischereischeinprüfung ist: entweder ganz und dann für alle, oder überhaupt nicht. Von komischen Ausnahmeregelungen halte ich überhaupt nichts.

Dann müsste man sich nicht die geringsten Gedanken über den Touristenfischereischein machen.

Ich bin Beführtworter der Prüfung, weil sie gewisse Grundlagen abfordert. Da sind andere völlig anderer Meinung, was legitim ist. Ich würde mir zusätzlich allerdings einen praktischen Teil wünschen, das würde allerdings die Preise nach oben treiben, also eine Zwickmühle. Solange der Gesetzgeber diese Prüfungen vorschreibt soll er den Mist auch ausbaden und nicht selbst überall für Einschränkungen wie Angelverboten in bestimmten Bereichen sorgen und auf der anderen Seite Schlupflöcher öffnen, das ist völlig inkonsequent.

Ich weis auf jeden Fall, dass da keine finanziellen Gedanken beim Verband im Spiel sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



> Ich weis auf jeden Fall, dass da keine finanziellen Gedanken beim Verband im Spiel sind.


;-))))
Ja, neee, is klar..................


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zur Fischereischeinprüfung ist: entweder ganz und dann für alle, oder überhaupt nicht. Von komischen Ausnahmeregelungen halte ich überhaupt nichts.
> 
> Dann müsste man sich nicht die geringsten Gedanken über den Touristenfischereischein machen.
> 
> ...



Diesen "auf jeden Fall" hat Herr Vollborn doch gegenteilig bestätigt.

|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*

Ich zitiere Herrn Vollborn:
"Immer wieder wird zugunsten des Urlauberfischereischeins das Argument  angeführt, damit könnten Menschen an das Angeln herangeführt werden.  Mein Gegenargument ist dann: dafür kann man (kleine) gewerbliche  Angelteiche nutzen, an denen wegen § 26 Abs. 2 LFischG überhaupt keine  Fischereischeinpflicht besteht (weil sie als "private Kleingewässer  angesehen werden, also "stehende Gewässer, die zum unmittelbaren Haus-,  Hof- oder sonstigen Betriebsbereich gehören, nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar  sind und keine für den Fischwechsel geeignete Verbindung mit einem  offenen Gewässer haben"). Genau dort kann man ausprobieren, ob man  Interesse am Angeln hat und sich länger damit befassen möchte.  Natürliche Gewässer aber sind zum "Ausprobieren" gerade nicht geeignet."

Um was geht es? Um den Tierschutz? Um das Individium Fisch?

Was schwimmt in diese Forellenteichen? Fische..oder?
Der Fisch im Forellenpuff ist also ein anderes Lebenwesen als in einem vom Angelvereinbewirtschafteten Gewässer? Auch ein anderes Lebewesen als im Meer?

Bei uns Menschen nennt man dies Diskreminierung.

Wo ich aber bei Dir bin Dorschgreifer, wenn dann für alle.
Also Abschaffung der Prüfung.
Die Argumente von Herrn Vollborn bestätigen eindeutig, dass es nur ums Geld geht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Herrn Vollborn:
> "Immer wieder wird zugunsten des Urlauberfischereischeins das Argument angeführt, damit könnten Menschen an das Angeln herangeführt werden. Mein Gegenargument ist dann: dafür kann man (kleine) gewerbliche Angelteiche nutzen, an denen wegen § 26 Abs. 2 LFischG überhaupt keine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht (weil sie als "private Kleingewässer angesehen werden, also "stehende Gewässer, die zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Hof- oder sonstigen Betriebsbereich gehören, nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar sind und keine für den Fischwechsel geeignete Verbindung mit einem offenen Gewässer haben"). Genau dort kann man ausprobieren, ob man Interesse am Angeln hat und sich länger damit befassen möchte. Natürliche Gewässer aber sind zum "Ausprobieren" gerade nicht geeignet."
> 
> Um was geht es? Um den Tierschutz? Um das Individium Fisch?
> ...


 
Sehr gut argumentiert. #6

Es geht ja nach meinem Verständnis außerdem nicht nur um Forellenteiche, sondern auch um das Angeln vom Kutter aus. 
An beiden Fällen darf der Tourischein-Inhaber Fische drillen, landen, schlachten, nicht aber am Verbandsteich (den die Verbände außerdem per Beschluss vor Touristen dichtmachen könnten). 

Meine Schlussfolderung: Entweder es geht nur um Geld (was ich nachwievor nicht verstehe, denn das ließe sich regeln) oder da glaubt sich jemand auf einer heiligen Mission, kann diese aber nicht mal schlüssig begründen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich zitiere Herrn Vollborn:
> "Immer wieder wird zugunsten des Urlauberfischereischeins das Argument angeführt, damit könnten Menschen an das Angeln herangeführt werden. Mein Gegenargument ist dann: dafür kann man (kleine) gewerbliche Angelteiche nutzen, an denen wegen § 26 Abs. 2 LFischG überhaupt keine Fischereischeinpflicht besteht (weil sie als "private Kleingewässer angesehen werden, also "stehende Gewässer, die zum unmittelbaren Haus-, Hof- oder sonstigen Betriebsbereich gehören, nicht größer als 0,5 Hektar sind und keine für den Fischwechsel geeignete Verbindung mit einem offenen Gewässer haben"). Genau dort kann man ausprobieren, ob man Interesse am Angeln hat und sich länger damit befassen möchte. Natürliche Gewässer aber sind zum "Ausprobieren" gerade nicht geeignet."


 
Ist wieder typisch, nur ein Stück aus einer Diskussion zu zitieren, die noch viel weiter ging....




> Die Argumente von Herrn Vollborn bestätigen eindeutig, dass es nur ums Geld geht.


 
Nöö, nicht im Geringsten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist wieder typisch, nur ein Stück aus einer Diskussion zu zitieren, die noch viel weiter ging....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, Lesemodus aber nicht lange durchgehalten, gelle.

"Nöö, nicht im geringsten" ist allerdings ein sehr starkes Argument. Da kann ich adäquat nur mit:

"Doch, natürlich" antworten.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ist wieder typisch, nur ein Stück aus einer Diskussion zu zitieren, die noch viel weiter ging....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich war dies entscheidend zum Thema Tierschutz und somit Prüfung.
Herr R. Vollborn dreht sich aber immer schön nach dem Wind  und anschliessend wird Wortklauberei betrieben bzw. Begriffe von Laien (Usern) auf Grund seiner anwaltlichen Tätigkeit und somit Fachkentniss oberschlau kommentiert obwohl er genau weiss was gemeint war.

Ich kann mir auf Grund dessen gut vorstellen wie solche Versammlungen ablaufen. Als Delegierter hat man dann kein Interesse mehr mit solchen Leuten zu diskutieren wenn diese sich dauernd als Oberschlau aufspielen.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Schleswig-Holstein und der Touristenschein, die nächste*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zur Fischereischeinprüfung ist: entweder ganz und dann für alle, *oder überhaupt nicht.* Von komischen Ausnahmeregelungen halte ich überhaupt nichts.



Ich freue mich, dass ich mal mit Dir übereinstimme!!!
(auch, wenn es nur zu 50% ist  )


----------

